# News - Olli ha(a)kt nach: &quot;Killerspiele&quot; - meine Meinung



## Administrator (22. November 2006)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,527440


----------



## ReNi133 (22. November 2006)

Ein sehr guter Kommentar mit sehr richtigen Aussagen. Kann ich voll unterstützen.


----------



## ComKeifei (22. November 2006)

Wirklich sehr gelungen. Nur werden sich die Politiker nicht groß darum kümmern. Der Schuldige wurde gefunden. Und wenn die meisten schon damit anfangen, Lügen zu verbreiten (ab16 -> Kettensäge, Frauen erdrosseln), dann kann man wohl nichts mehr ändern. Versuchen sollte man es aber trotzdem.


----------



## autumnSkies (22. November 2006)

Unterschreib ich ebenfalls. Mehr muss zu dem Thema nicht gesagt werden.


----------



## olstyle (22. November 2006)

Dem ist kaum noch etwas hinzuzufügen  .
Meiner Meinung nach müssen wir uns einfach noch 10-20Jahre wehren und dann hat die Spielergeneration auch die Politik erreicht. Hier geht es schon lange nicht mehr um ein paar Spiele sondern um einen Konflikt zwischen Generationen.
mfg Olstyle


----------



## Red-Bird (22. November 2006)

Find ich gut    
Bin mal auf das WDR gespräch bekannt....wahrscheinlich wird es solche Kommentare garnicht erst geben


----------



## ChaosOrc (22. November 2006)

ausgezeichnet, unterschreib ich
nur die letzte seite war irgendwie unnötig


----------



## Storyteller (22. November 2006)

ChaosOrc am 22.11.2006 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> ausgezeichnet, unterschreib ich
> nur die letzte seite war irgendwie unnötig



Ups, der Umbruch ist blöd. Hab's mal fix geändert, dürfte jede Sekunde online sein. Thx übrigens für das positive Feedback.


----------



## Eniman (22. November 2006)

Olli, du sprichst mir aus der Seele!


----------



## gfmWarrior (22. November 2006)

/sign

Aber leider werden solche Sachen nicht von den richtigen Leuten gelesen. Wir können hier reden und diskutieren wie wir wollen, die Bild oder Herrn Beckstein wird es nicht interessieren. Naja man wird sehen was kommt


----------



## FlamishScript (22. November 2006)

Oha, das sind ja eine Menge Fragen auf einmal ...   



> Wie wird ein Jugendlicher - ein Mensch


Was sonst?



> - zum Amokläufer?


Waffe(n) kaufen, Gesellschaft suchen, ab dafür!

Sind Amokläufer keine Menschen?



> Indem er Gewaltvideos schaut?


Dadurch wird er zum Gewaltvideogucker.



> Harte Musik hört?


Zum Harte-Musik-Hörer.



> "Killerspiele" spielt?


Von Killer_bienen_ hab ich schon gehört, und von Killertomaten - Killer_spiele_ gibt's nicht.



> In einem schlechten sozialen Umfeld aufwächst? Von Haus aus psychisch gestört ist?


Eins kann das andere begünstigen - muss aber trotzdem keinen Amokläufer produzieren.



> Würde es nicht reichen, wenn einfach ein Glied der Kette entfernt würde? Dann gäbe es doch keine oder seltener fatale Aussetzer wie in Erfurt und Emsdetten, oder?


Seltener -> vielleicht
Keine -> Quatsch



> Aber fragen wir uns einmal ehrlich: Sind die Altersfreigaben immer korrekt?


Gut, kommen wir zur Sache: Menschen sind ganz unterschiedlich, unabhängig vom Alter. Manche können mit gewissen Dingen umgehen, andere nicht. Dieses Umgehen zu lernen und sozial gefestigt zu sein (hallo Eltern!) ist das A und O. Meine Meinung. 



> Und werden Minderjährige - vor allem in jüngeren Jahren - nicht doch durch Dauerballerei negativ beeinflusst?


Siehe oben.



> Muss es überhaupt (mittlerweile indizierte) Spiele geben, in denen man in die Rolle geflohener Häftlinge schlüpft, Auftragsmorde begeht und für besonders brutales Vorgehen sogar belohnt wird?


Warum möchten das so viele spielen?

BTW: In welchem Spiel wird man denn für besonders brutales Vorgehen belohnt?



> Ist so etwas überhaupt noch ein Spiel gemäß der Definition "Spiel"?


Was sonst?



> Und was ist ein "Killerspiel" überhaupt? Gehören nur Ballertitel wie Doom 3 dazu oder auch der oft zitierte Taktik-Shooter Counter-Strike?


Siehe oben.



> So lange diese Fragen nicht ausreichend beantwortet sind, sollte die Diskussion ob verbieten oder erlauben nicht weitergeführt werden.


Na, dann mal los! 



> Was ist der aktuelle rechtliche Stand, was ist psychologisch empirisch belegt und was würde ein neues Generalverbot überhaupt bewirken?


Woher soll ich das wissen? Zur letzen Frage vermute ich: Es gäbe mehr illegale Kopien auf den Festplatten.



> Denn schaut man sich die aktuelle Berichterstattung an, klaffen doch erhebliche Wissenslücken.


Offensichtlich - sonst würde ja nicht so viel gefragt 



> Kenne ich alle Zocker in Deutschland persönlich?


Würdest Du es behaupten, würde ich sagen: Du flunkerst.



> Weiß ich, ob alle ganz sauber im Kopf sind und sich nicht beeinflussen lassen, nur weil das bei mir und meinen Freunden der Fall ist?


Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß. Aber schön zu wissen, dass Du und Deine Freunde alle ganz sauber im Kopf sind 



> Würdet ihr aber bei allem was euch heilig ist schwören, dass Dauerzocken von Shootern keinen - wenn auch kleinen - Einfluss auf Sebastians und Roberts Werdegang hatte?


Natürlich hatte sein erwiesenes Dauerzocken von Shootern einen Einfluss! Und erst die vergammelte Pizza von letzter Woche!


----------



## meloney0 (22. November 2006)

ComKeifei am 22.11.2006 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich sehr gelungen. Nur werden sich die Politiker nicht groß darum kümmern. Der Schuldige wurde gefunden. Und wenn die meisten schon damit anfangen, Lügen zu verbreiten (ab16 -> Kettensäge, Frauen erdrosseln), dann kann man wohl nichts mehr ändern. Versuchen sollte man es aber trotzdem.



da hast du wohl recht... ich glaube, das was einem dabei am meisten an den nerven kaut ist, daß man ja auch irgendwie indirekt gleich mit über den ach so bösen 'killerspieler-kamm' geschoren wird... aber schön, wie jetzt die ganze aufmerksamkeit auf etwas liegt, was man ja 'wegmachen' kann. da kommt man sich gleich nicht mehr so unfähig vor - wo man doch als politiker die aufgabe hat, eine bessere gemeinschaft für alle darin lebenden menschen zu schaffen. und wahrscheinlich bin ich zynisch, wenn ich das sage, aber diese angestrebte bessere gesellschaft wäre glaube ich toleranter und würde video- und computerspiele als das sehen, was sie sind: spiele, die halt dem zeitgeist entsprechen. spiele dienen dazu, die kreativität anzuspornen, was natürlich nicht immer nur positiv wirken muß. aber sie entbinden nicht von eigenverantwortung. das wollen sie nicht und das können sie auch nicht (auch, wenn da ein anwalt in den usa neulich GTA san andreas als mindernden umstand deklarieren wollte   ). anstatt der 'killerspiele' würde ich lieber erstmal (und ja, ich weiß, daß das jetzt polemisch klingt) die 'killerwaffen' verbieten. wir sind hier nicht die usa, wir haben keine national rifle association, die jeden dahingehenden gesetzentwurf blockiert. aber huuups, dann kommen die amokläufer vielleicht noch auf die idee, sich messer (auch schon gehabt) und stöcke und steinschleudern zu nehmen... tja, wo ein wille ist, ist wohl auch ein weg... und wie im kommentar schon so richtig steht - sowas gab es schon zu allen zeiten und wird es wohl auch noch sehr lange geben. und das einzige, was wirklich hilft, ist denen zu helfen, die sich in dieser welt zu verlieren drohen. den außenseitern, den weirdos, den misfits. und dann wird diese ganze 'killerspielverbietorgie' auch hinfällig. 
aber das ist nur wunschdenken eines ziemlich desillusionierten 26jährigen. hoffen wir, daß der mob zum stillstand kommt, bevor er es mit dem ausgrenzen übertrieben hat. 
sorry für den langen post! - marcus 

hihi, in der zeit, die ich zum schreiben gebraucht hab, ging's hier ja richtig ab!  dann wohl auch noch sorry für die inhaltlichen überschneidungen!


----------



## IXS (22. November 2006)

IMHO enthält der Text zu viele Zugeständnisse an die Politiker.

Altersfreigabe, ja bitte. 
Beschneidung? Nein danke.
Verbot? Absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Zockmock (22. November 2006)

Sehr schön !
Aber kennen die Politiker, die es ja letztendlich entscheiden, diese Argumente auch welche Sie so schön erklären? Ich glaube nicht, die Generation die dort oben sitzt wird von den Medien gesteuert genauso wie die meisten unwissenden Menschen.
Denn wie die "Bild" wieder schreibt und uns ihre Meinung aufdrückt, denken die Politiker wirklich zu wissen was das Volk will und was wir für eine Meinung darüber haben.
*Dieses Verbot von "Killerspielen" (Was ist das eigentlich ?) wird nichts bringen aber auch gar nichts. Denn wer ein Spiel haben will der hat in Zeiten des Internets 1 Million Möglichkeiten legal wie auch illegal an sie ranzukommen. Genauso wie an Drogen  *


----------



## Blue_Ace (22. November 2006)

Eniman am 22.11.2006 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Olli, du sprichst mir aus der Seele!




Tja, trotzdem bringt die Aufregung auf beiden Seiten nix - wirklich nix. Das wichtigste Problem wird zwar von den meisten Politikern nicht beachtet, was einen Wiederholungstäter grade die Tür öffnet, aber was soll man dazu noch sagen.

Das es in Deutschland offensichtliche Sozialeprobleme gibt (Ausländerproblematik, immer größer werdende Unterschicht und Menschen mit großen Reichtum, Pisastudie  ....t seit Jahren bekannt. Es gibt viele Gründe die ein Verbrechen wie das mit der Schule verursachen, aber sich speziell auf das geringste zu Fokusieren ist meiner Meinung Fahrlässig und auf Dauer nicht helfenswert.

Wenn ein Killerspieleverbot bei uns in Deutschland eingesetzt wird, werden wie auch ich viele über Shops im Ausland (Österreich, Schweiz) diese Spiele einführen. Und man kann sich ja auch dann bei der nächsten Wahl sich bei der Partei (oder allen) für ihre Handlungsbereitschaft auch gerne bedanken.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (22. November 2006)

Sehr gut geschrieben, nur ich fürchte das bringt alles nichts. Anscheinend freut man sich das jetzt mit den Computerspielen ein Sündenbock gefunden wurde. Mit den wohl anstehenden Verboten wird der "Jugendschutz" nun entgültig zur Zensur da jetzt auch Erwachsende davon betroffen sind .
Ich finde unsere lieben Politiker tragen eine erhebliche Mitschuld an dem ganzen, für Jugendliche gibts kaum Chancen auf Ausbildungsplätzen und Jobs, selbst die Jugendzentren wurden reihenweise geschlossen .
Das Ergebnis kann man derzeit im Osten begutachten, uppsss , Rechtsradikalismuss muss ja woanders her kommen.......


----------



## Storyteller (22. November 2006)

NeoTrace1980 am 22.11.2006 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *Dieses Verbot von "Killerspielen" (Was ist das eigentlich ?) wird nichts bringen aber auch gar nichts. Denn wer ein Spiel haben will der hat in Zeiten des Internets 1 Million Möglichkeiten legal wie auch illegal an sie ranzukommen. Genauso wie an Drogen  *



Das Kalkül einiger Politiker ist, dass sich andere Staaten mit vergleichbaren Verboten anschließen. Da es nur wenige Länder gibt, in denen sich Computerspiele mit hohen Profiten verkaufen, würde so eine weltweite Maßnahme den Entwicklern und Publishern sehr weh tun, da ihre Spiele deutlich weniger gekauft würden. Aber nur in diesem Fall, würde ein Verbot ziehen. Gilt dieses Verbot nur in Deutschland, hätte es so gut wie keinen Effekt. Die Profite würden leicht sinken, die Raubkopiererszene weiter boomen und viele Gamer in die Illegalität getrieben.

Apropos Effekt: Amokläufer gäbe es trotz der Verbote weiterhin. Und dann würde gesagt: Jaaaaaa, der Typ hat auch illegale Killerspiele gespielt. Und dann müßte man die Gesetzeslage weiter verschärfen und... ach das will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen.


----------



## darksi9e (22. November 2006)

Olli schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass auch von "unserer" Seite - also von Seiten der Spieler - besser zugehört werden sollte und wir uns nicht ausschließlich hinter alten Argumenten verschanzen dürfen - meine Meinung.


Bevor wir von unserer Seite ihnen entgegenkommen, sollten sich die Politiker ersteinmal über Computerspiele informieren und den Begriff Killerspiele definieren, wenn die schon zu dumm sind richtige Genre-Begriffe zu benutzen.
Wie oft musst ich mir jetzt schon im Fernseh sagen lassen, dass man in Counter-Strike alte Oma's umbringt... Mit einer Person mit so nem hohen Fachwissen kann man auch keine Disskusion führen.  
Das wär ja wie wenn ich die chinesische Sprache reformieren müsste.


----------



## Eniman (22. November 2006)

IXS am 22.11.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Altersfreigabe, ja bitte.
> Beschneidung? Nein danke.
> Verbot? Absolut lächerlich.


----------



## Eniman (22. November 2006)

NeoTrace1980 am 22.11.2006 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> *Dieses Verbot von "Killerspielen" (Was ist das eigentlich ?) wird nichts bringen aber auch gar nichts. Denn wer ein Spiel haben will der hat in Zeiten des Internets 1 Million Möglichkeiten legal wie auch illegal an sie ranzukommen. Genauso wie an Drogen  *


Ich kenne keinen legalen Weg um an Drogen zu kommen...   


			
				pcg_Oliver am 22.11.2006 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Die Profite würden leicht sinken, die Raubkopiererszene weiter boomen und viele Gamer in die Illegalität getrieben.
> 
> Apropos Effekt: Amokläufer gäbe es trotz der Verbote weiterhin. Und dann würde gesagt: Jaaaaaa, der Typ hat auch illegale Killerspiele gespielt. Und dann müßte man die Gesetzeslage weiter verschärfen und... ach das will ich mir gar nicht ausmalen.


Ja... Dabei ist eMule & Co schon jetzt ein Problem...  

Amoklauf.... Killerspiele..... Verbot.... Langsam hängen mir diese Begriffe echt zum Halse heraus...


----------



## NRWunited (22. November 2006)

Komischerweise fangen mit diesem Thema immer nur Leute an die sich mal wieder ins Gespräch bringen wollen, weil sie sonst keine Sau mehr beachten würde. Man muss sich doch nur mal anschauen wer da alles auf den Zug aufspringt. Bestes Beispiel ist Herr Stoiber, der in der letzten Zeit einen starken Imageverlust hatte, sogar in Bayern. 

"Spielen wir doch einfach mal mit der Angst unwissender Eltern um wieder Gehör zu bekommen." Das scheint mir immer das Motto zu sein, an objektiven Debatten haben die doch kein Interesse, denn jetzt mal ehrlich, gute Artikel zu diesem Thema gibt es zu Hauf und mit den Spielen selber beschäftigen sich die "Hetzer" doch auch nicht. Warum auch, den gewünschten Effekt haben sie ja schon jetzt.

Allein das Wort "verbieten" sollte einen aufhorchen lassen, weil das oft der Anfang vom Ende sein kann. Wo fängt man an und wie weit geht man. Verbietet man das eine, warum auch nicht das andere vergleichbare. Warum nicht Bücher mit Morden verbieten, bringt die Leute doch eh nur auf dumme Ideen oder Filme oder Schützenvereine oder die Bundeswehr oder die Jagt oder oder oder ...

Ich glaube das die Fantasie des einzelnen, egal ob er Computer spielt, ein Buch liest oder gerade mit ansehen muss wie seine Mutter vom Vater verprügelt wird, kaum Grenzen kennt. Gerade was brutale Vorstellungen betrifft kommt da kein "Killerspiel" mit und trotzdem bringen sich die Leute in der Regel nicht öffentlich gegenseitig um. Und warum nicht? Weil wir zu denken und zu fühlen gelernt haben, weil wir uns in andere Menschen versetzen können. Sowas nennt man emotionale Intelligenz und wenn einem sowas im Elternhaus nicht beigebracht und vor gelebt wird, dann hilft auch kein Verbot von "Killerspielen"!!!

So, musste mal (wieder) gesagt werden, auch wenn es hier nicht unbedingt die richtigen Leute erreicht ^^

Gruß aus NRW


----------



## SirWinston (22. November 2006)

Ich halte es für durchaus vorstellbar, dass Leute, die psychisch nicht auf der Höhe sind, sich durch Videospiele negativ beeinflussen lassen. Und man muss schon ziemlich fern jeglicher Realität sein, um mit Vorderladern ein Massaker anrichten zu wollen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, zum Glück war er nicht besser ausgerüstet.
Stellt sich nur die Frage, was ein Verbot solcher Spiele erreichen kann, bei jemandem der sich auch Waffen über das Internet besorgt?

BtW. Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand geprüft, wie viele der jungen Leute, die sich und andere jedes Wochenende mit ihrem Auto ins Unglück reissen zu Hause Grand Tourismo und Need for Speed rumliegen haben? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, liegen die jährlichen Zahlen der Verkehrsopfer deutlich höher als die der Opfer von Amokläufen. Sicher kann man den Unglücksfahrern keinen Vorsatz (ausser zu schnelles Fahren) unterstellen, aber ein möglicher Einfluss von Videospielen lässt sich hier auch nicht verleugnen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. November 2006)

Ich kann mir schon denken wie es letztendlich aussehen wird. Die USK wird bei den Altersfreigaben sicher noch härter vorgehen und wir nur noch stark geschnittene oder stark inhaltlich veränderte Spiele bekommen.
Da hilft dann wohl nur noch zu Importversionen zu greifen.

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Gegen Jugendschutz sagt ja niemand was, aber ein Verbot würde ja selbst bedeuten, dass es Erwachsene nicht mehr kaufen dürften. Das wäre imo kein Jugendschutz mehr sondern schlichtweg Zensur.


----------



## Red-Bird (22. November 2006)

Shadow_Man am 22.11.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir schon denken wie es letztendlich aussehen wird. Die USK wird bei den Altersfreigaben sicher noch härter vorgehen und wir nur noch stark geschnittene oder stark inhaltlich veränderte Spiele bekommen.
> Da hilft dann wohl nur noch zu Importversionen zu greifen.
> 
> Zum eigentlichen Thema: Gegen Jugendschutz sagt ja niemand was, aber ein Verbot würde ja selbst bedeuten, dass es Erwachsene nicht mehr kaufen dürften. Das wäre imo kein Jugendschutz mehr sondern schlichtweg Zensur.



glaub ich auch....ich denke mal das das was jetzt 16 ist 18 wird und 18 wird indeziert.....wahrscheinlich wird selbst bei spielen wie wow das letzte pixelchen blut gelöscht....wahrscheinlich werden die gegner bei crysis roboter sein und wenn sie Tot (kaputt) sind ohne jeglichen effekt verschwinden. Fehlt nurnoch das die waffen verkennbar gemacht werden sprich gelb oder so ^^


----------



## ObiWann16 (22. November 2006)

Shadow_Man am 22.11.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir schon denken wie es letztendlich aussehen wird. Die USK wird bei den Altersfreigaben sicher noch härter vorgehen und wir nur noch stark geschnittene oder stark inhaltlich veränderte Spiele bekommen.
> Da hilft dann wohl nur noch zu Importversionen zu greifen.
> 
> Zum eigentlichen Thema: Gegen Jugendschutz sagt ja niemand was, aber ein Verbot würde ja selbst bedeuten, dass es Erwachsene nicht mehr kaufen dürften. Das wäre imo kein Jugendschutz mehr sondern schlichtweg Zensur.




Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht Shadow..... aber was die Regierung da mal wieder anstellt ist doch .... omg...!

Es sind doch nicht immer die "killer"spiele dran schuld.. es hat auch was mit dem Umfeld zu tun: Erziehung der Eltern, Medien (TV), Freunde....! ich kann es nicht verstehen das wir normalen Menschen bestraft werden für so einen Unsinn.....! Mann merkt doch das was mit einem nicht stimmt.... wenn er Agressiv antwortet, sich mehr zurück zieht usw.....! 


Sry an die CS'ler ich habe nichts gegen euch... aber das Game muss ich zu geben das es manchmal Sinnlose Ballerei ist...! Echt Sry! Es ist halt meine Meinung zu diesem Game!!


----------



## Eniman (22. November 2006)

Shadow_Man am 22.11.2006 17:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre imo kein Jugendschutz mehr sondern schlichtweg Zensur.


Pressefreiheit, wieso keine Spielefreiheit? :-o


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (22. November 2006)

mal erlich, ihr mit euren artikeln nervt, habt ihr nix anderes wo rüber ihr berichten könnt?


----------



## karavoia (22. November 2006)

Ist schon komisch, ich habe auch schon zig Ego-Shooter gespielt, weis aber trotzdem nicht wie ich eine Waffe bediene (außer sie lässt sich über Maus und Tastaur bedienen) oder gar eine ohne Waffenschein bekomme!
Die Politiker brauchen nur einen Sündenbock, mit dem sie selber und ein großteil der Bevölkerung nichts anfangen kann, außer dass "Killerspiele" böse sind!
Aber hey warum da aufhören? Pornos verbieten, denn Vergewaltiger schauen sich bestimmt welche an und steigern dadurch ihren Trieb! Wegen Pädophilen sollten im Fernsehen Keine Kinder unter 18 mehr zu sehen sein, denn allein beim Anblick denken die Pädophilen darüber nach ein Kind zu entführen! Kinder müssen auch vor Cartoons mit Cartoongewalt geschützt werden sonst probieren sie aus, ob eine Katze auch wirklich alles überlebt, was die Maus da anstellt! 
Ich glaube es ist eher wichtiger, wie Menschen von ihren Eltern erzogen werden und wie Freunde,Lehrer und generell Mitmenschen mit diesen umgehen! 
Wenn ich Eltern gehabt hätte, die sich nicht wirklich um mich kümmer oder sich Sorgen um mich machen, mich Schüler inklusive Lehrer gemobbed hätten und mir gesagt hätten ich sei ein Loser der keine Zukunft hat, hätte ich bestimmt auch einen psychischen Knacks bekommen! Aber für Politiker sind es die "Killerspiele"!
Naja, wenn sie wirklich die "Killerspiele" verbieten, werden sie wohl beim nächsten Amoklauf ( der kommt bestimmt, weil sich in der Gesellschaft nix ändern wird) Horrorvideos finden und die dann verbieten! Das läuft dann solange bis einer Amok läuft der sich alle Bundestagsdebatten auf Phoenix angeschaut und dann auf Video aufgenommen hat und ein Bild vom Edmund Stoiber in seinem Zimmer hat, aber das hat bestimmt nix damit zu tun!


----------



## Storyteller (22. November 2006)

IXS am 22.11.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> IMHO enthält der Text zu viele Zugeständnisse an die Politiker.



Welche überflüssigen Zugeständnisse habe ich denn schon gemacht?

Dass einige Spiele, die derzeit ab 12 oder 16 Jahren freigegeben sind, vielleicht etwas höher eingestuft werden sollten?
Dass es (mittlerweile) indizierte Spiele gibt, die geschmacklos sind? (betrifft IMHO nicht alle indizierten Spiel)

Zu beiden Dingen stehe ich, weil auch bei Computerspielen nicht jede Grenze überschritten werden sollte. Leider darf ich zu letzterem keine konreten Beispiele nennen, da ich damit gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen würde. Aber es gibt "Spiele", die mir den Magen umdrehen. Und das muss echt nicht sein.



			
				IXS am 22.11.2006 16:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Altersfreigabe, ja bitte.
> Beschneidung? Nein danke.
> Verbot? Absolut lächerlich.



Das ist es was ich meine. Gemäß Deiner Liste würden Spieler und Hersteller KEINE Zugeständnisse machen. Es würde alles bleiben, wie es ist. Und das Leben besteht eben aus Kompromissen und so ein Kompromiss muss gesucht und gefunden werden. Mit reiner Blokadepolitik kommen vor allem wir nicht weiter. Zur Not drückt die Regierung einfach ein Verbot durch und wir können nichts daran ändern - die sitzen am längeren Hebel. Aktuell würde sicher die Mehrheit der deutschen Bevölkerung so einen Gesetztesentwurf unterstützten - Demokratie eben.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. November 2006)

> [...]Und wenn die meisten schon damit anfangen, Lügen zu verbreiten (ab16 -> Kettensäge, Frauen erdrosseln), [...]


Könnte bei dem Spiel GTA gemeint sein?! Da kann man zwar Frauen nicht erdrosseln, aber immerhin die Kehle durchscheiden. Ist zwar nicht Sinn des Spiel, es wird aber die Möglichkeit geboten.



> BTW: In welchem Spiel wird man denn für besonders brutales Vorgehen belohnt?


Ich glaube bei "Manhunt" und bei "The Punisher". Ich kann es aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, da ich beide Spiele nicht gespielt habe (nur darüber gelesen).

Ich denke jedes Spiel beeinflusst einen Menschen, das eine mehr das andere weniger. Sei es nur, dass man über eine bestimmte Szene oder einen bestimmten Abschnitt spricht, sich darüber lustig macht oder sich aufregt. Wie lange nun diese Beeinflussung andauert hängt wohl vom Spiel und von dem jeweiligen Menschen ab.
Ich z.B. werde den unverhältnismäßig schweren Endgegner bei NFS Carbon so schnell nicht vergessen, wie auch das Omaha Beach Level bei MoH Allied Assault, was damals schon ziemlich  krass war (ohne "Der Soldat James Ryan" vorher gesehen zu haben).
Inwiefern sich PC-Spiele auf einen Menschen auswirken ist wohl sehr schwierig bis unmöglich vorherzusagen, aber das sie sich in irgendeiner Weise auswirken kann wohl keiner bestreiten.


----------



## zeilant (22. November 2006)

karavoia am 22.11.2006 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist schon komisch, ich habe auch schon zig Ego-Shooter gespielt, weis aber trotzdem nicht wie ich eine Waffe bediene (außer sie lässt sich über Maus und Tastaur bedienen) oder gar eine ohne Waffenschein bekomme!
> Die Politiker brauchen nur einen Sündenbock, mit dem sie selber und ein großteil der Bevölkerung nichts anfangen kann, außer dass "Killerspiele" böse sind!
> Aber hey warum da aufhören? Pornos verbieten, denn Vergewaltiger schauen sich bestimmt welche an und steigern dadurch ihren Trieb! Wegen Pädophilen sollten im Fernsehen Keine Kinder unter 18 mehr zu sehen sein, denn allein beim Anblick denken die Pädophilen darüber nach ein Kind zu entführen! Kinder müssen auch vor Cartoons mit Cartoongewalt geschützt werden sonst probieren sie aus, ob eine Katze auch wirklich alles überlebt, was die Maus da anstellt!
> Ich glaube es ist eher wichtiger, wie Menschen von ihren Eltern erzogen werden und wie Freunde,Lehrer und generell Mitmenschen mit diesen umgehen!
> ...



genau das ist meine Meinung, Irgendwas ist immer schuld...
Bloß das mehrere Faktoren im zusammenspiel Schuld sein könnten, daran denken die Meisten nicht, jeder Faktor für sich ist meist harmlos...


----------



## STARSCrazy (22. November 2006)

Merken die denn nicht, dass sie ein (mögliches) Symptom mit einer Ursache verwechseln und somit zu einem Trugschluss kommen?

Wikipedia könnte helfen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehlschluss
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symptom

*--- Trugschluss/Fehlschluss ---*
*Beispiel 1:*
Tatsache 1: England ist tollwutfrei.
Tatsache 2: Es gibt in England auch keine Störche.
Schlussfolgerung: Störche verursachen somit die Tollwut.

*Beispiel 2:*
Tatsache 1: Patient XY hat Rückenschmerzen.
Tatsache 2: Patient XY hat einen Bandscheibenvorfall.
Schlussfolgerung: Der Bandscheibenvorfall ist die Ursache für die Rückenschmerzen.

Das ist doch das gleiche wie die Behauptung:
Tatsache 1: Jugendlicher XY spielt PC-Spiele (davon zum Teil "Killerspiele").
Tatsache 2: Jugendlicher XY begeht einen Amoklauf.
Schlussfolgerung: Der Amoklauf kommt durch den Konsum von PC-Spielen, speziell "Killerspielern"


----------



## Zockmock (22. November 2006)

STARSCrazy am 22.11.2006 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Merken die denn nicht, dass sie ein (mögliches) Symptom mit einer Ursache verwechseln und somit zu einem Trugschluss kommen?
> 
> Wikipedia könnte helfen:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehlschluss
> ...



Sehr schöne Beispiele !

BTW: Sollte man nicht auch Brot, Wasser, Milch etc verbieten ? Das hat der Amokläufer 100% zu sich genommen. Frechheit !


----------



## sinus89 (22. November 2006)

Als erstes muss ich zugeben das ich die vorherigen Beiträge nur überflogen habe, deswegen kann es sein das ich hier schon genannte Argumente wiederhole.

Ich persönlich finde auch das manche Spiele zu niedrig eingestuft sind.
Ein eher harmlosen Beispiel ist The Elder Scrolls 4 Oblivion. Ich finde es ist kein Spiel das ab 12 Jahren freigegeben sein sollte. Nicht nur weil Blut fließt sondern teilweise auch eine sehr bedrückende Atmosphäre herrscht. Dies konnten mir auch einige Klassenkameraden bestätigen.
Und ich muss auch sagen dass Spiele wie Halflife2 nicht in Kinder- oder Jugendhände gehören. Hier spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung

Doch was ich eine Unverschämtheit finde ist das der Staat hier versucht auch Erwachsenen "Killerspiele" zu verbieten. Das hat nichts mehr mit Jugendschutz zu tun. Mir wäre es auch egal ob man dann manche Spiele vielleicht erst ab 21 Jahren kaufen kann. 
Aber das größte Problem ist ja das die meisten Jugendlichen die Spiele nicht käuflich erwerben sinder illergal aus dem Internet herunterladen.
Ein Verbot würde also garnichts bringen, es würde vielleicht nur dazu führen das die Englisch Noten besser werden da sie (die Jugendlichen) gezwungen wären  die Spiele auf Englisch zu spielen.

(Achtung Ironie-Alarm)
Um Killerspiele aus unserer Gesellschafft zu verbannen müsste man also das Internet, den Verkauf von Killerspielen und das Importieren strengstens verbieten.  
(Ironie-Alarm Ende)

Ich hoffe dies war eine zum Thema beitragende Meinung.

MfG sinus89


----------



## Spassbremse (22. November 2006)

NeoTrace1980 am 22.11.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöne Beispiele !
> 
> BTW: Sollte man nicht auch Brot, Wasser, Milch etc verbieten ? Das hat der Amokläufer 100% zu sich genommen. Frechheit !



Arrrgh!!! Ich durfte dieses "Beispiel" jetzt ungefähr (gefühlte) 3 Millionen Mal in verschiedenen Foren lesen, und es wird NICHT witziger. Gleich lauf ICH Amok! 

 

Gruss,
Bremse

P.S.: Bei der Obduktion des Täters wurde eine hohe Konzentration von Dihydrogenmonoxid in seinem Körper vorgefunden.
Dihydrogenmonoxid ist eine gefährliche Substanz, die u.a. in der Lage ist, selbst hochwertige Stähle zu zersetzen und in seinem gasförmigen Zustand schwere Verbrennungen verursachen kann, außerdem ist es ein Hauptbestandteil des sauren Regens  und auch in Kernkraftwerken werden große Mengen davon verbraucht.

Wer sagt uns denn, dass nicht Dihydrogenmonoxid den Amoklauf ausgelöst hat? Ich wette, Steinhäuser hatte damals auch von den Zeug im Blut...


----------



## Fireman_1977 (22. November 2006)

NeoTrace1980 am 22.11.2006 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> STARSCrazy am 22.11.2006 17:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Beispiele, wenn wir schon beim Verbieten sind, wie sieht es mit Liebe aus? Wieviele Menschen drehen durch und bringen ihre ganze Familie um weil der Partner sie nicht  mehr liebt. Das sind jedes Jahr 2 bis 3 Fälle die man in den Medien wahrnimmt. (Eifersuchtsdramen usw. nicht mitgezählt ich rede nur von den Kranken die Ihre ganze Familie umbringen) Ohne Liebe keine Familienamokläufe mehr wäre danach die richtige Lösung.


----------



## olebm (22. November 2006)

SYSTEM am 22.11.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Fakt ist: brutale Spiele sorgen sicher für vermehrte Aggressionen und ein verändertes Sozialbild. Das will hier doch niemand ernsthaft anzweifeln? Allerdings muss man in dem Zusammenhang diese gesamte kulturelle Veränderung in Deutschland sehen: Schere zwischen Arm und Reich, Gewaltverherrlichung in Filmen, krankes Frauenbild in Rap-Musik, Egoismus und Statusgehabe allerorts... dieser ganze Klumpatsch zusammen sorgt für die Brisanz, nicht alleine Videospiele. Aber einen Anteil am ganzen Problem haben sie schon.


----------



## Nihilisti (22. November 2006)

Also ich bin auch begeisterter Spieler von Taktik-Shootern und Echtzeit-Strategie Titeln und böse bin ich deswegen nicht... Naja.

Eher stört mich der Gedanke, dass in Deutschland Softair Waffen verkauft werden, welche 1:1 Kopien von echten Waffen sind (welcher Polizist wird das erkennen...). Des Weiteren kann ich anscheinend in Deutschland einen Waffenschein für Gaspistolen kaufen und diese dann mit mir führen (kostet ca. 50€ der Waffenschein). Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man diese Faktoren komplett unter den Tisch fallen lassen sollte. Und wenn jemand ohne größere Probleme im Internet Waffen und scharfe Munition kaufen kann... dann haben wir wohl das größte Problem schon gefunden. 

In 2ter Hinsicht sollte man auch mal Eltern mehr zur Verantwortung ziehen. Wenn ich damals in der Schule dumm gemacht habe, dann war daheim die Hölle los und meine Eltern haben auch drauf geachtet, dass ich nicht nur am PC sitze! Also liebe Eltern... bissle mehr um die Bälger kümmern! 

So - mein Senf


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2006)

olebm am 22.11.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist: brutale Spiele sorgen sicher für vermehrte Aggressionen und ein verändertes Sozialbild. Das will hier doch niemand ernsthaft anzweifeln?


doch, das zweifle ich an. viele behaupten, was du behauptest und keiner, KEINER hat es je beweisen können.

also laber du nicht von fakten, die keine sind und plapper nicht nur parolen von anderen nach.


----------



## Strykaar (22. November 2006)

olebm am 22.11.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist: brutale Spiele sorgen sicher für vermehrte Aggressionen und ein verändertes Sozialbild. Das will hier doch niemand ernsthaft anzweifeln?



Doch das will ich. Ich habe also Aggressionen, weil ich z.T. brutale Spiele wie Doom 3 spiele ? Kennst du mich und die anderen Zocker alle ? o.O

Und ein verändertes Sozialbild habe ich auch nicht. Ich bin, behaupte ich jedenfall, völlig normal. Ich bin Student, ich habe eine Freundin eine Wohnung und eine Familie mit der ich guten Kontakt habe.

Eig. passe ich nicht das Bild eines Amokläufers, aber ich spiele trotzdem Killerspiele (wenn es sowas gibt). Laut den Politikern muss ich ja jetzt Amokläufer sein.


----------



## Sumpfig (22. November 2006)

Ich spiele auch schon seit vielen, vielen Jahren Ego-Shooter und Strategiespiele. Angefangen hab ich mit Marathon (gabs mal für Macintosh), Doom 1 und Wolfenstein. Inzwischen bin ich bei Call of Duty, FEAR, FarCray, Half Life und Doom 3 angekommen.

Zwischen der Zockerei hatte ich die Zeit um 3 Kinder (6 w, 14m und 18 w) zu produzieren und meinen 42. Geburtstag zu feiern.

Meine USK 18 Spiele kennt mein Sohn nur von der Packung her. Die stehen für ihn frei zugänglich im Arbeitszimmer bei meinem PC. Dass er sie nicht Spielen darf weiss er. Warum weiss er auch. Wir haben darüber geredet.
Auch steht im Wohnzimmer meine DVD Sammlung offen im Regal. Darunter Filme wie Kill Bill. Er weiss, dass er sich die nicht anschauen darf. Er könnte es heimlich tun. Aber ich würde es sofort merken, was er allerdings nicht weiss (man hat halt so seine Tricks. Vertrauen ist gut, aber manchmal muss auch bisschen Kontrolle sein). 
Er weiss, wenn er mein Vertrauen missbraucht, gibts einige Freiheiten weniger die er so hat. Dann werden einige Regeln verschärft.

Auch heimlich etwas auf seinem PC installieren geht nicht. Er weiss, dass ich mehr Ahnung von PCs habe als er. Und solange er mich bei Problemen völlig unbefangen an seinen PC lässt, weiss ich, es ist alles ok.

Ab und zu spielen wir im heimischen LAN eine Runde Call of Duty oder Ghost Recon. Meine Frau macht da dann auch begeistert mit und manchmal auch die ältere Tochter. Macht einen riesen Spass.

Worauf will ich damit hinaus?
Ganz einfach:
Ich weiss womit sich meine Kids in der Freizeit beschäftigen. Ich weiss welche Spiele angesagt sind und welche Filme. Meine Frau und ich beschäftigen uns mit den Kindern und opfern Zeit für sie. Dabei versuchen wir sie schon früh als eingenständige Persölichkeiten und als Menschen zu behandeln. Es gibt keine strikten Verbote und wenn es Verbote gibt, dann mit einer entsprechende Erklärung und eine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema.

Eltern tragen die Verantwortung für das Verhalten und die Taten ihrer Kinder. Leider sehen das viele nicht so. Ebenso tragen Leerer (der Schreibfehler ist beabsichtigt) einen Teil dieser Verantwortung. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass viele Lehrer überlastet sind, weil die sehr viele Eltern schon im Vorfeld versagt haben.

Natürlich ist es einfacher einen Sündenbock zu nennen und zu versuchen sich so der Verantwortung zu entziehen.


Für mich sind diese Spiele übrigens eine gute Möglichkeit um Aggresionen abzubauen. Im Spiel macht mir es Spass Polygone zu durchlöchern.
Im realen Leben bin ich Pazifist. Ich besitze keine Waffe und lehne Gewalt ab.


----------



## DungenTom (22. November 2006)

olebm am 22.11.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 22.11.2006 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich zocke ab und zu gern ne runde Internet-Hearts...wenn mir dann einer der Typen die Pik-Dame unterjubelt würde ich ihm am liebsten den @!#+ umdrehen...(hoffentlich verbieten sie das nicht auch..bin süchtig nach danach)


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2006)

Sumpfig am 22.11.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Worauf will ich damit hinaus?
> Ganz einfach:
> Ich weiss womit sich meine Kids in der Freizeit beschäftigen. Ich weiss welche Spiele angesagt sind und welche Filme. Meine Frau und ich beschäftigen uns mit den Kindern und opfern Zeit für sie. Dabei versuchen wir sie schon früh als eingenständige Persölichkeiten und als Menschen zu behandeln. Es gibt keine strikten Verbote und wenn es Verbote gibt, dann mit einer entsprechende Erklärung und eine Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema.


so sollten eltern sein.
und das ist auch der knackpunkt. wer jetzt nach verboten schreit, der soll sich besser erstmal in die materie einarbeiten, bevor er die politik nach lösungen fragt. denn die politik wird in dieser beziehung keine lösung finden können, es gibt keine politische lösung sondern nur eine erzieherische.


----------



## Birdy84 (22. November 2006)

Fireman_1977 am 22.11.2006 17:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schöne Beispiele, wenn wir schon beim Verbieten sind, wie sieht es mit Liebe aus? Wieviele Menschen drehen durch und bringen ihre ganze Familie um weil der Partner sie nicht  mehr liebt. Das sind jedes Jahr 2 bis 3 Fälle die man in den Medien wahrnimmt. (Eifersuchtsdramen usw. nicht mitgezählt ich rede nur von den Kranken die Ihre ganze Familie umbringen) Ohne Liebe keine Familienamokläufe mehr wäre danach die richtige Lösung.


Das läuft auf einen Staat hinaus, wie er in dem Film " Equilibrium" dargestellt wird. Dort werden die Menschen unter Drogen gehalten, damit sie keine Gefühle empfinden.


----------



## Frostmoos (22. November 2006)

Die Meisten die diese Spiele spielen werden nicht zum Amok läufer. Das find ich unfair weil so ein paar idoten so ein mist bauen müssen die andern darunter zu leiden. Ich sage euch ich spiele auch die so genannten "Killerspiele" und bin auch nicht amok gelaufen. Das hangt sowie so von den Meschen ab ob er damit umgehen kann oder nicht. Ich finde es soll KEIN KILLER SPIEL VERBOT GEBEN! Da durch müssten sich die spieleentwickler ein schränken um nicht zu viel gewalt rein zu mach um es zu verkaufen zu können. Ich finde das schwachsinnig !!!!!

P.S.: sorry wegen rechtschreib fehler


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2006)

Birdy84 am 22.11.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Fireman_1977 am 22.11.2006 17:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


becksteins kindheitstraum.


----------



## darthwolf68 (22. November 2006)

olebm am 22.11.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 22.11.2006 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Birdy84 (22. November 2006)

HanFred am 22.11.2006 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 22.11.2006 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Schöne neue Welt"...


----------



## Freezeman (22. November 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach hängt doch das Verbot vom Begriff "Killerspiel" ab. Wie definiert man überhaupt eine solche Art von Spiel und ab wann ist ein Spiel ein "Killerspiel"?! 
Das in den letzten Jahren der Grad der realistischen Gewaltdarstellung in Computerspielen gestiegen ist wird wohl kaum einer verleugnen können. Durch immer bessere Grafik- und Physikeffekte kann man heutzutage das virtuelle Töten bis ins kleinste Detail darstellen. In wenigen Jahren wird man zwischen Film und Spiel nicht mehr unterscheiden können. Das einzige was bleibt ist die Art wie man an den Geschehnissen teil hat. Bei einem Film geschieht das passiv, bei einem Spiel hingegen greift man aktiv in die Handlung ein. Man kann selber Entscheidungen treffen, z.B. ob man einen Charakter tötet oder nicht. Früher schoss man auf mehr oder weniger undefinierbare Pixel. Heute kann man realistische Headshots verteilen und Körperteile anatomisch genau vom Körper trennen. Laut einem Bericht von PCG zu Call of Duty 4 wird es bei diesem Spiel möglich sein Ohren und Nasen abzuschießen. Wozu das ganze? Muss so etwas möglich sein in einem SPIEL? Wie realistisch muss Gewalt in Spielen gezeigt werden?  
Ich denke, dass es mittlerweile Zeit wird über eine Definition nachzudenken ab wann Spiele zu viel Gewalt enthalten. Wann ist der Punkt erreicht ab wann man sagen muss "es reicht, das ist zuviel!"?


----------



## ck001 (22. November 2006)

charles manson brauchte kein killerspiel. cäsar wurden denkmäler gebaut, obwohl er tausend tote auf dem gewissen hat. und hitler? ja, der hätte sich wohl darüber gefreut. aber, mein gott, unglaublich: er kannte auch keinen videospiel. aber wer weiß, vielleicht hockt er irgendwo in seinem bonker und zockt eine rechte mod zu counterstrike, wer weiß.

wir leben in einer rohen welt. wie sehr kann man da noch verrohen? sind es nicht die killerspiele, dann ist es etwas anderes, denn irgendetwas muss doch einfach schuld an all dem schlechten sein. ich würde sagen, dass die amokläufer ihre tat auch begangen hätten, wäre ihnen der zugriff auf solche killerspiele verwehrt geblieben. sie hielten sich selbst für verlierer, wollten aus ihrer welt ausbrechen und nutzten das falsche ventil. das problem sind nicht die killerspiele an sich, sondern labile psychen in einer kaltherzigen welt, die schon am schulhof beginnt. das problem ist eine welt, die andersartige nicht akzeptieren kann und sie bekämpfen will, wie eindringlinge, die in ihrer "heilen" welt nichts verloren haben.
sie spielten killerspiele. aber sie töteten ihre opfer schlussendlich nicht mit virtueller sondern tödlich echter munition. echte waffen, echtes blut.

braucht man cs oder splinter cell, um gewalttätig zu sein? braucht man need for speed, um andere durch rücksichtsloses fahren zu gefährden? braucht man das wirklich?
man bräuchte wohl hilfe, aber kein abstraktes medium als auslöser der gewalt. psychisch kranke sind wohl die ausnahme, nicht die regel, sonst sähe die welt anders aus. 

killerspiele sind eine gegenwärtige modeerscheinung, die auch negative auswirkungen haben kann.

sollten gewisse spiele verboten werden, weil ein paar menschen ein ventil suchen, dann fordere ich auch ein verbot von alkohol, immerhin werden dadurch jährlich weit mehr existenzen zerstört.

nebenbei bemerkt. ist euch bei super mario eigentlich schon aufgefallen, dass man nach osten gehen muss, um feinden den garaus zu machen?


----------



## Konrad1985 (22. November 2006)

endlich mal einer, der es ausspricht


----------



## Mitwisser (22. November 2006)

ck001 am 22.11.2006 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> in einer kaltherzigen welt, die schon am schulhof beginnt


Leider schon viel früher. Im Elternhaus nämlich. Aber das kannst du dem hilflosen überforderten Elternteil als Politiker nicht sagen. Wer gesteht sich denn schon seine eigene Unfähigkeit ein? Wenige, denke ich!



> killerspiele sind eine gegenwärtige modeerscheinung, die auch negative auswirkungen haben kann.


Ich sehe sie eher als Symtom (neben anderen) für eine schon vorhandene Störung. Wer aus einem intakten Umfeld kommt, in dem vernünftige Werte vermittelt wurden und "Killerspiele" vorgesetzt bekommt, wird nicht zum Killer. 

Dafür würde ich übrigens meine Hand ins Feuer legen.


----------



## Crogrom (22. November 2006)

schaut sich doch nur mal einer an was fur comics im tv laufen.... mehr tote als in 1 stunde bf2.... und das morgens um halb 6 - nur krankes zeug. das wird sich noch steigern


----------



## L510Neuron (22. November 2006)

ck001 am 22.11.2006 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> charles manson brauchte kein killerspiel. cäsar wurden denkmäler gebaut, obwohl er tausend tote auf dem gewissen hat. und hitler? ja, der hätte sich wohl darüber gefreut. aber, mein gott, unglaublich: er kannte auch keinen videospiel. aber wer weiß, vielleicht hockt er irgendwo in seinem bonker und zockt eine rechte mod zu counterstrike, wer weiß.
> 
> wir leben in einer rohen welt. wie sehr kann man da noch verrohen? sind es nicht die killerspiele, dann ist es etwas anderes, denn irgendetwas muss doch einfach schuld an all dem schlechten sein. ich würde sagen, dass die amokläufer ihre tat auch begangen hätten, wäre ihnen der zugriff auf solche killerspiele verwehrt geblieben. sie hielten sich selbst für verlierer, wollten aus ihrer welt ausbrechen und nutzten das falsche ventil. das problem sind nicht die killerspiele an sich, sondern labile psychen in einer kaltherzigen welt, die schon am schulhof beginnt. das problem ist eine welt, die andersartige nicht akzeptieren kann und sie bekämpfen will, wie eindringlinge, die in ihrer "heilen" welt nichts verloren haben.
> sie spielten killerspiele. aber sie töteten ihre opfer schlussendlich nicht mit virtueller sondern tödlich echter munition. echte waffen, echtes blut.
> ...


Also ich kann mich Olli's Artikel und dem obigen Zitat nur anschließen. Ich zocke seit 20 Jahren teils Shooter, teils Adventure, teils Rennsimulation,teils ....... Querbeet halt. Und ich hatte bisher noch keine aussetzer oder Mordgelüste. Desweiteren habe ich in meiner Jugend eine Zeit lang Drogen konsumiert und war zu keinem Zeitpunkt abhängig. Was ich damit sagen will, es ist ne Sache des Kopfes, der Psyche. Wenns da nich stimmt, dann reicht auch ein süßer kleiner Hoppelhase um psychisch labile Menschen zum ausrasten zu bringen. Deswegen kotzt mich diese von den TV-Medien und der Bildzeitung regelmäßig geführte Hetzkampagne auch langsam an. Wenn man keine Ahnung sollte man Halbwissen besser für sich behalten.


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2006)

Crogrom am 22.11.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> schaut sich doch nur mal einer an was fur comics im tv laufen.... mehr tote als in 1 stunde bf2.... und das morgens um halb 6 - nur krankes zeug. das wird sich noch steigern


und das wären genau welche cartoons?


----------



## Micromac (22. November 2006)

*PC-Spiele, der Sündenbock No.1*

Man schaue sich mal das Fernsehprogramm an.
Mord, Vergewaltigung und sonstige Verbrechen zur besten Sendezeit, in den "Kinderprogrammen wird auch fast nur noch gekämpft, geschossen und ermordet".
Da braucht es nicht wirklich ein Computerspiel das ein Kind versaut.
Da gibt es genügend andere Möglichkeiten aber von diesen wird nicht gesprochen.
Ich möchte nur mal ein Beispiel bringen:
Harry Potter und die Kammer des Schreckens war in den Kinos am Anfang erst ab 12 freigegeben, auf einmal wurde das ganze spontan auf 6 Jahre gesenkt.
Warum? Das weis glaube ich jeder !!!
Meine Neffe damals gerade 7 Jahre alt war natürlich einer der Großen Fan´s.
Endergebnis des Kinobesuches war, das er noch lange Zeit danach Albträume wegen der Spinnen in dem Film bekommen hat.
Aber man muss die breite Masse ja nur auf eine bestimmte Richtung einschiessen und schon hat man einen Sündenbock, in diesem Fall die Spiele.

Da kann man nur noch applaudieren bei solch einem misst.


----------



## MrBerlintype (22. November 2006)

Prima Artikel - stimmt schon, wir Gamer sollten es uns ebenfalls nicht allzu leicht machen. 

Natürlich kann ein Spiel einen negativen Einfluß auf einen Menschen haben, der ohnehin geistig labil ist und bei dessen Sozialisation offenbar einiges falsch gelaufen ist. Das ist doch schon mal ein Punkt, an dem man ebenfalls ansetzen könnte. Die Verbotsidee ist allerdings ausgesprochen kurzsichtig gedacht. Und richtig ärgere ich mich über die Leute, die wirklich und ganz offenkundig keine Ahnung haben, wovon sie reden. 
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, dass Günther Beckstein gestern folgendes gesagt hat: "Killerspiele sollten bei der Strafbewährung in der Größenordnung von Kinderpornografie eingeordnet werden, damit es spürbare Strafen gibt".
Da sage ich doch: Hut ab! Jetzt darf ich mich also schon einmal darauf einstellen, in Zukunft mit einem Pädophilen gleichgestellt zu sein. 
Bei allem Diskussions - und Handlungsbedarf, der tatsächlich besteht, möchte ich mir so etwas nicht anhören müssen. 
Tatsächlich fühle ich mich durch solche Äußerungen persönlich angegriffen, vor allen Dingen, wenn sie, wie erwähnt, von Leuten kommen, die von der Materie keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## L510Neuron (22. November 2006)

HanFred am 22.11.2006 18:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Crogrom am 22.11.2006 18:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schau dir mal Spongebob an, wer da nicht bescheuert von wird.....

Und der Rest im TV ist bestimmt von "Tod, Terror, Titten", wunderbar!!

Ich weiß nich was da schlimmer ist.


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2006)

L510Neuron am 22.11.2006 18:57 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 22.11.2006 18:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in spongebob gibt's keine toten und auch keine offensichtliche gewalt.
worauf willst du hinaus? polemisierst du nur?
ich will richtige beispiele, nicht nur leere behauptungen.

ob man spongebob mag oder nicht, ist gschmacksache und DU kannst nicht den geschmack anderer leute beurteilen.


----------



## flyingracer (22. November 2006)

Crogrom am 22.11.2006 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> schaut sich doch nur mal einer an was fur comics im tv laufen.... mehr tote als in 1 stunde bf2.... und das morgens um halb 6 - nur krankes zeug. das wird sich noch steigern


Meiner meinung steht und fällt die erziehung der jugend heute mit der vermittlung von guten "werten" als da sind höflichkeit,anstand,gewissenhaftigkeit und nicht zuletzt eine gewisse rücksichtname gegenüber den mitmenschen.In der vergangenheit wurde die Jugend gottseidank!!!! nicht an der "Glotze"ruhig gestellt sondern die Eltern befassten sich mit ihren sprösslingen,sicher ist nur eines das keiner der "Ballerspiele"intensiv spielt ,davon zum Mörder wird.fg.   :


----------



## Micromac (22. November 2006)

HanFred am 22.11.2006 18:59 schrieb:
			
		

> L510Neuron am 22.11.2006 18:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es reicht doch das in diversen Sendungen aufeinander eingeschlagen und geschossen wird.
Und das wirst Du wohl selber wissen.
Nur weil die "Helden" in diesen Serien nicht Sterben ist das ganze trotzdem ein tolles Beispiel für Kinder.
Das einzige was da vermittelt wird ist das man Kämpfen muss um etwas zu erreichen.
Das nenne ich NICHT Kindgerecht.


----------



## FreshDee (22. November 2006)

SYSTEM am 22.11.2006 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



auch ich kann das unterschreiben!   

ich weiss nicht ob es schon geschrieben wurde (sind ja jede menge antworten, und bin zu faul zum lesen)  aber wie siehts eigentlich mit Rennspielen aus???
die müssten doch noch viel schärfer verurteilt werden bei den ganzen verkehrstoten und rasern.
ich meine prozentual gesehen ist so ein amoklauf ja ein witz im vergleich zu den verkehrstoten im jahr. also bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich verabscheue die tat und finde solche ausraster natürlich zum kotzen.
aber hat von euch mal jemand z.b. ridge racer 5 stunden am stück in der spielhalle gezockt und ist dann in ein auto gestiegen und heim gefahren?
da is mein 45ps Polo mal ganz schnell zur rennsemmel mutiert. (is zum glück schon gute 10 jahre her und der bock is schon lang aufm schrottplatz)
was ich damit sagen will, über Rennspiele  regt sich kein schwein auf. 
die nehmen mindestens genausoviel einfluss auf den spieler wie die sogenannten Killerspiele. 
ein verbot finde ich absoluten schwachsinn aber das brauch ich euch gamer ja nicht zu sagen wir wollen ja nicht das unser hobby kaputt gemacht wird.

was meint ihr dazu?

mfg vom frischen dee


----------



## Abbadon (22. November 2006)

Erst werden es Ego-Shooter sein und dann kommt der Rest der PC Spiele dran, wo nur ein funken Gewalt drinsteckt! Hab echt bange als RPGler das diese Welle auch die RPG Welt erreichen könnte, besonders Spiele wie Diablo2! Später dann kommen noch die ganzen MMORPGs an die Reihe!  Laufen ein zwei Verrückte in Deutschland Amok, müssen die restlichen Leute drunter leiden, selbst aber stecken sich die alten Knacker die Millionen in die Tasche! Jeden Tag kommen neue Korruptionen ans Tageslicht! So nicht!! Es wird Zeit das die Herrschaft von SPD und CDU/CSU ein Ende hat! Sieht man sich die Zeittabelle der letzten 50 Jahre an, ist deutlich zu erkennen das nur diese beiden Parteien an der Führung waren!  Wenn ich den Fernseher anschalte, seh ich fast nur alte Leute in der Politik! Es wird ernsthaft Zeit für eine neue Partei, mit jungen Menschen für ein modernes Deutschland und Europa!

@FreshDee

Wenn man Rennspiele verbieten würde, müsste man auch gleich Filme wie The fast an Furios und Autosport wie DTM oder Formel1 im Fernsehen verbieten!


----------



## HanFred (22. November 2006)

Micromac am 22.11.2006 19:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Es reicht doch das in diversen Sendungen aufeinander eingeschlagen und geschossen wird.
> Und das wirst Du wohl selber wissen.
> Nur weil die "Helden" in diesen Serien nicht Sterben ist das ganze trotzdem ein tolles Beispiel für Kinder.
> Das einzige was da vermittelt wird ist das man Kämpfen muss um etwas zu erreichen.
> Das nenne ich NICHT Kindgerecht.


wieso kannst du diese sendungen nicht beim namen nennen?
also Spongebob ist ja wohl total harmlos.
wenn du auf sachen wie Dragonball anspielst, bin ich mit dir einverstanden. wenn ich kinder hätte, würden sender wie RTL2 vermutlich eh aus der senderliste fliegen. *g*
und gewisse vorabend-schundserien wie K11 oder Lenssen&Partner sind neben aller peinlichkeit auch nicht unbedingt ideal für kinder - ok.

allerdings gibt ees gewalttätige kindersendungen seit es kindersendungen gibt. elbst bei den Disneysachen gibt's manchmal gewalt (weniger als früher würde ich behaupten).

wie gesagt - das fernsehprogramm ist teilweise meinetwegen nicht kindergerecht, aber wer sollte das unter kontrolle haben? die eltern natürlich.
man kann den sendern schwerlich einen vorwurf machen, wenn die eltern das auch abstellen könnten.


----------



## Micromac (22. November 2006)

HanFred am 22.11.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Micromac am 22.11.2006 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau solche Art von Sendungen sind gemeint, sicher könnte ich jetzt das Fernseprogramm holen und anfangen aufzulisten, aber ich Denke das Sprengt hier den Rahmen.
Ich rede natürlich nicht von Kindgerechten Sendungen die z.B. auf KiKa laufen.
Aber leider ist diese Art von Sendungen in der minderzahl.


----------



## christian345 (22. November 2006)

HanFred am 22.11.2006 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Micromac am 22.11.2006 19:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


du redest noch mehr quatsch wie der andere sponge bob ist gewalt verherlichend der fällt 1km in eine schlucht reisst sich die arme aus wird zerkwetscht und dann lacht der noch kleine kinder haben vorbilder aus dem tv und hüpfen dann in eine baugrube spiesen sich als lebendes (verletztes) oder sogar totes schaschlik auf ich glaub ein bisschen happy tree friends tut denen im kinderkanal schon gut


----------



## biozzard83 (22. November 2006)

Wer ist schuld?

Also was mich persönlich angeht...ich habe diese nervige diskussion, ob sogennante "killerspiele",eigentlich heißen sie ja "egoshooter", für jugendliche eine gefahr darstellen oder nicht einfach nur Satt  !!!

Ich kann's einfach nicht mehr hören...ehrlich nicht. Ich vertrete die meinung das nicht die "videospiele" an solchen tragödien schuld sind, sondern diese verdammte gesellschaft in der wir leben. Schließlich gibt es ja diese Games seit mehr als 13 jahren, demnach hätten wir ja schon eigentlich über 10 amokläufe haben müßen   ...Wie auch immer, ich denke man sollte sich diese jugendlichen vorknöpfen, die diesen jungen erst zu einem außenseiter gemacht haben, und sie mal fragen was für eine Scheiße eigentlich in ihren köpfen vorgeht. Danach muß man die eltern dieser schüler ernsthaft wohl darüber aufmerksam machen, daß in der "erziehung" ihrer kinder vermutlich was falsch gelaufen ist!! :-o

Es bringt absolut doch nichts ein verbot gegen videospiele mit gewaltdarstellung zu verhängen...blödsinn. Wir alle müssen uns an die eigene nase fassen und uns ehrlich fragen ob jeder einzellne von uns mit seinen mitmenschen respektvoll umgeht! 

Wie können leute, die überhaupt nichts mit diesem thema, "computer- und videospiele" ,in ihrem ganzen leben bis jetzt zutun hatten ,über unsere generation, die damit aufgewachsen ist, entscheidungen treffen?!!...die hatten alle doch nur holzpuppen zum spielen!!!


----------



## taks (22. November 2006)

habe heute in einer zeitung (die meist gelesene schweizer zeitung) einen seitigen beitrag eines gewaltforschers gelesen der deutlich gesagt hat das killerspiele vllt. nicht die richtige beschäftigung für jugendliche sind aber sie sind kein auslöser für einen amok lauf (ist jetzt ein bisschen kurz zusammen gefasst)
aber ich find es ist ein erster schritt, der politik und den medien gegen diese hetze gegen shooter einhalt zu gebieten

ich schau mal ob ich den text finden kann


http://www.20min.ch/unterhaltung/games/story/14388914


----------



## algiordino (22. November 2006)

FlamishScript am 22.11.2006 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> > Aber fragen wir uns einmal ehrlich: Sind die Altersfreigaben immer korrekt?
> 
> 
> Gut, kommen wir zur Sache: Menschen sind ganz unterschiedlich, unabhängig vom Alter. Manche können mit gewissen Dingen umgehen, andere nicht. Dieses Umgehen zu lernen und sozial gefestigt zu sein (hallo Eltern!) ist das A und O. Meine Meinung.




du sprichst mir aus der seele


----------



## moskitoo (22. November 2006)

Moin,

Den Politikern geht es doch gar nicht um Killerspiele. Wichtig ist dass ihr Name wieder in den Zeitungen erscheint. Und als uninformierter Leser klingt ja auch alles Recht plausibel. 2 Amokläufer und 2 mal wurden Computerspiele deren Inhalt gewalt ist gefunden. Die Politiker schreien nach Verboten, Internetfilter und mehr Kontrolle. Da denkt man sich doch: Jawohl! Die tun was!

Doch wer sich ein wenig informiert was den Amokläufer zu dieser Tat bewegt haben könnten (Ich bin kein Psychologe), den wird schnell klar dass Computerspiele wohl nicht der Ausschlaggebende Punkt waren. 

Er war ein Außenseiter. 
Die Schule war die Hölle für ihn. 
Seine Liebe hat sich in seinen besten Freund verliebt. 
Er fühlte sich ungeliebt, überflüssig.
Sah keinen Sinn in seinen Leben. 

Aber warum wurden dann bei 2 Amokläufer auch Computerspiele gefunden. Zufall? Ich denke nicht. 

Ich habe hier ein Zitat aus einem lesenswerten Kommentar. Das meiner Meinung nach den Nagel auf den Kopf trifft. 

"Es sind die Defizite in der Familie und in ihrem gesellschaftlichen Umfeld, die sie in die Welt der Spiele flüchten lassen, nicht eine Art Sog des Bösen, der von Computerspielen ausgeht."

Quelle: 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/panorama/artikel/263/92171/

Ich persönlich spiele sogenannte "Killerspiele" sehr gerne. Ob nun Hitman, Dark Messiah of Might and Magic oder HL2. Und ich muss zugeben dass ich auch als jugendlicher (16) Spiele hatte, die erst am 18 freigegeben waren. Auch Online-Shooter wie Counterstrike oder Call of Duty 2 hab ich lange Zeit mit Begeisterung gespielt. Jedoch ist Gewalt in Computerspielen für mich keine Gewalt. Wenn ich in DMoMaM eine Goblin kleinschneide lässt es mich kalt. Es ist nur eine Pixelfigur mit Pixelblut. Ohne Empfindungen und Gefühle. Niemand wird verletzt oder getötet. 

Was mich nicht kalt lässt ist dass Deutschland jährlich Waffen in Wert von 4.2 Milliarden Exportiert, die nur einen Zweck dienen: Verletzen oder Töten.
Quelle: http://www.uni-kassel.de/fb5/frieden/themen/export/bericht05-ngo.html


Wie wäre es mal mit einem Herstellungs- und Verbreitungsverbot von Waffen? 

Naja hauptsache die Politiker können gut dastehen und die Aufmerksamkeit von wichtigerem Ablenken. 


Ich bin übrigens Pazifist. Lehne Waffen und Gewalt ab und habe den Wehrdienst verweigert.


----------



## borg1971 (22. November 2006)

Hallo an alle,

erstmal zum Artikel - ist super! Kann man eigentlich nichts hinzufügen.

Es ist natürlich eine Tragödie für den armen Menschen, der keine andere Alternative in seinem Leben sah, als sich und andere Menschen zu töten und auch eine unverzeihliche Tat gegenüber den Familien der Opfer....

Nur kann man den Auslöser leider nicht an Computerspielen festnageln.

Ich selber spiele seit ca. 20 Jahren Computerspiele, wobei alles erdenkliche, auch damals indizierte Spiel wie "beach head" usw. dabei war. Dennoch hatte ich nie das Bedürfnis, irgendwelchen Menschen Schaden zuzufügen.

Was mich erscheckt ist die Tatsache, daß es hier in Deutschland wohl ganz einfach ist an Schusswaffen zu kommen und Bomben bauen zu können. Anscheinend hat der Täter längere Zeit überall Hilferufe abgesetzt - und es hat keinen Interessiert bzw. keiner hat gehandelt und ihm geholfen!!!!!

Wenn man Spiele verbieten will, müssen auch Bücher verboten werden. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, daß auf einem (Horror-, Krimi-, usw.) Buch eine Altersklassifizierung aufgedruckt ist und die Buchhändler angehalten sind, einen Käufer nach dem Alter zu fragen. Wobei in manchen Büchern das zerstückeln und foltern von Menschen bis ins Kleinste geschildert wird (und auch die tollen Gefühle, die der Täter dabei hat). Ist das nicht gefährlich?

Wenn ich im Urlaub mal tagsüber den Fernseher einschalte sehe ich nur noch Gewalt, im Kinderkanal, Krimis im Vorabendprogramm (wo auch Menschen umgebracht werden). Ist das nicht gefährlich?

Wenn ich ein (Killer-)Spiel in der Videothek ausleihen will, muss ich in die Pornoecke, zu der Jugendliche unter 18 keinen Zutritt haben!

Wenn ein Jugendlicher ein Spiel für 18jährige kaufen will, muss er sich ausweisen - ja, habe ich tatsächlich in meinem "Media-Markt" um die Ecke miterlebt. Er hat das Spiel nicht bekommen!

Ich hatte bei der Bundeswehr eine Waffenausbildung und bekomme jedesmal Würgereize, wenn es in der Presse heisst: "Er hat bei Counterstrike schiessen geübt und seine Hemmschwelle zu töten herabgesetzt" - durch ein Computerspiel!!! Wie soll das gehen? Ein Mausklick und den Abzug einer echten Waffe zu Ziehen sind zwei komplett unterschiedliche Vorgänge. Das größte Problem aller Militärs ist, die Soldaten dazu zu bringen, einen anderen Menschen ohne zu zögern zu erschiessen. Deshalb wird das ewig geübt und wiederholt, bis die Soldaten endlich nicht mehr denken sonder nur noch abdrücken - anscheinend würde es reichen, wenn die Soldaten ein paar Stunden vorm PC zocken...... Die Militärs auf der Welt machen irgendetwas falsch!

Ich finde es jämmerlich, daß die ganze Gesellschaft hier komplett versagt hat und die Anzeichen nicht gesehen hat (Lehrer, Schüler, Eltern usw. usw.) - Aber am Ende ist wieder nur ein PC-Spiel schuld und Spiele müssen verboten werden!

Ironie:

Ich bin 35Jahre alt, verheiratet, ein Kind, keine Waffen, keine Kriminelle Energie. Habe 20 Jahre (Killer-)Computerspiele gespielt. Morgen gehe ich zum Psychater und frage ihn, warum aus mir kein Massenmörder wurde? PC-Spiele sind doch so gefährlich...... 
Übrigens habe ich mir die Ultimate-Quake-4-Edition bestellt - da wird der nine-inch-bolt-thrower gleich mitgeliefert, damit ich endlich meinen blöden Nachbarn an die Wand tackern kann!


----------



## gabbersaar (22. November 2006)

Ist wieder mal typisch unsere politiker wollens sich einfach machen und über was urteilen von dem sie nicht den hauch einer ahnung haben. Meiner Meinung nach ist jemand der nicht sowieso in die Psyschatrie gehört nicht durch ein Spiel, egal welcher Art beeinflussbar. (hab mit 13 auch schon doom gespielt) Wenn Shooter verboten werden sollten sich unsere lieben politiker gleich auch mal der hiphop und rap musik annehmen, das ist nämlich größtenteils gewaltverherrlichung auf na viel breiteren ebene, wenn ich mir sido, etc. nur schon an kucke.....
Und was ist mit filmen wie z.B. Die blade triologie, saw, etc. die müßten dann ja erst recht verboten werden, weil nicht jeder hat nen pc oder ne konsole, aber fast jeder nen fernseher und nen dvd- player. Also wie gesagt meiner meinung nach suchen die nur nen schuldenbock, und denken nicht daran das sie damit auch ne sportart verbieten ( boxen und jede andere kampfsportart würde ich auch gleich mit verbieten, hat nämlich auch was mit gewalt zu tun^^) so sind sie nun mal unsere politiker viel kohle abzocken, und schnell mal irgend ne schei*e fabriziert ohne an die eventuellen konsequenzen zu denken.
In dem fall eines verbotes werde titel die mich interessieren aus dem ausland beziehen, egal ob verboten oder nicht.


----------



## McDrake (22. November 2006)

borg1971 am 22.11.2006 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ironie:
> 
> Ich bin 35Jahre alt, verheiratet, ein Kind, keine Waffen, keine Kriminelle Energie. Habe 20 Jahre (Killer-)Computerspiele gespielt. Morgen gehe ich zum Psychater und frage ihn, warum aus mir kein Massenmörder wurde? PC-Spiele sind doch so gefährlich......



Bin 33, verheiratet, keine Kinder und habe sogar ein Sturmgewehr zu Hause (die Schweizer halt *g*). Spiele seit dem C-64 "verbotene" Spiele wie "Blue Max", "Raid over Moscow" bis heute MoH und GTA.
Bin bis jetzt aber auch noch nicht irgendwie negativ/aggressiv aufgefallen.

Vielleicht müssten wir mal ne Gruppentherapie anfangen. Kommt evtl. günstiger.
Wäre ja verwegen, unserem intakten sozialen Umfeld die Schuld für unseren ausgebliebenen Amoklauf  zu geben


----------



## Chucky26 (22. November 2006)

Jetzt fängt das schon wieder von vorne an. Das Thema " Killerspiele" hatten wir schon mal. (Betreff: Conter Strike)
Das was mich Persönlich nervt ist: Wenn Politiker oder  Reporter die keine Ahnung von Games haben, irgendetwas in die Welt setzen. Ein Beispiel: Sitze heute Mittag in der Arbeit und schlug die Zeitung auf und was sah ich da!? Ein Bild von Soldier of Fortune und es wurde behauptet es sei Counter Strike. Wenn ich so was sehe bzw. lese da bekomm ich so einen Vogel. Lass mir doch nicht mit 26 Jahren vorschreiben, was ich am PC zu spielen habe!!! Nur weil so Hirnie meint, mit seinem Leben nicht klar zu kommen. In die Schule geht und  Mitschüler Erschießt und denkt es geht Ihn besser danach!
Mit einem verbot der "Killerspiele" kommen die sowieso nicht durch. Solche Games machen 80% des Spielemarkt aus. Da werden sich Spieleentwickler massiv wehren zu Wissen!


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (22. November 2006)

McDrake am 22.11.2006 20:35 schrieb:
			
		

> borg1971 am 22.11.2006 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




IERONIE  

Ich glaube auf keinen Fall dass sich ein gesunder Mensch nur von Computerspielen zu Amokläufen animieren lässt. Schaut euch doch ein wenig das restliche Leben, abseits von "Killerspielen" der Amokläufer an. Was ich bis jetzt weiß lässt vermuten dass diese schon vorher seelische Wracks waren nun stellt euch mal vor der hätte am liebsten Freddy vs. Jason geguckt...


----------



## Nightmare (22. November 2006)

Also ich finde das es sowas wie "Killerspiele" garnich gibt, das sind Shooter und ich bin der Meinung das diese Spiele beim Agressionsabbau helfen und Agression nich fördern.
Wenn mir mal wieder alles über den Kopf wächst und ich agressiv werde, setzte ich mich an Rechner zocke eines dieser "Killerspiele", mit dem Clan, oder auch völlig Fremden, da wird gelacht (im TS) sich gegenseitig erschossen und dann ist die Welt wieder ein Wollknäul.
Desweiteren git es soviele "Killerspiel"spieler, sämtliche Ligen (ESL, und Co.) wären dann ja Herde von potenziellen Killern, sollte man die dann nich festnehmen nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.
Mein Fazit: Man sollte nicht die Spiele sondern das soziale Umfeld der Amokläufer näher in Augenschein nehmen.


----------



## CyrionX (22. November 2006)

Bin 19, Schüler eines Gymnasiums, Spiele seit ich 10 bin die komplette Bandbreite an Computerspielen, 
Von Echtzeit-Strategietiteln (Massenvernichtung)
über Actiontitel (hirnloses metzeln)
zu intelligenten Actiontiteln ("sinnvolles (?)" metzeln)
(und noch andere "nicht-killerspiele")

und hab auch so ziemlich jedes Killerspiel gespielt (naja abgesehen von Manhunt, ging mir pers. zu weit)

Demnach....ja... demnach wäre ich doch wohl der nächste Anwärter?
immerhin habe ich als Grund meine Mitschüler umzulegen ja aufgeführt, dass.... ähm... da oben wars doch irgendwo.... naja, ist ja auch egal, interessiert doch niemanden.

*Ich tus einfach!.* 

Mal im Ernst; actio et reactio?

dass jeder Reporter nur das negative aus diesem und jedem anderen Amokläufer rausgedrückt hat lässt mich aufschäumen
[/i]
Amokläufer... 37 menschen Verletzt, keiner getötet, 7bzw10bzw13 rohrbomben dabei und keine gezündet. Aber doch alles geplant?
wo ist der Logikfehler ?_ *Würde ein "Echter Killer", der durch Spiele Spaß am töten gefunden hat so vorgehen?*

Würden Politiker die wahre Schuld zugeben (unsere jugend sowohl auch die Gesellschaft stürzen in ein Ethisch moralisches Loch), hätten sie so schnell keine Lösung dafür,
Das Zauberwort ist immer noch Wasser und Zuckerbrot.
Soweit das Volk sieht, dass der Staat etwas tut, ganz irrelevant ob es wirklich was bringt oder nicht, erfreut es sich am subjektiven Schutzgefühl, und dann ist alles gut.

nun zu den echten Gründen wieso etwas soweit kommen konnte, mir ist es auch absolut egal ob das jemand akzeptiert oder nicht was ich gleich aufführe, wer etwas "NICHT BEOBACHTET HAT" kann auch schlecht sagen, dass es dieses NICHT GIBT.
insofern ist der Text nicht für Ignoranten geeignet, er lässt sich höchstens schäumen durch den anderen Blickwinkel auf die schöne Welt da draussen.

Dass nämlich wie vor jahrtausenden in Schulen noch immer das Rudelverhalten die Klassengemeinschaft dominiert, ist meiner Meinung unbestreitbar. Wer es nachprüfen will geht lieber nochmal in die Schule oder fragt seine Kinder wer denn der Große "macker" in deren Klasse ist.
Welche Mädchen gehänselt werden, welche den Ton angeben, welche Jungen mit welchen Mädchen ausgehen ( oh wunder, es sind stets die "Anführer untereinander" und was er als Erklärung hätte... alles Tiere vielleicht?..
Ein Lacher rechtfertigt nämlich schon jede persönliche Pein die man anderen zufügt, man sichert sich zudem hiermit seine Position in der Gruppe, schaukelt sich ggf hoch, und findet sich Freunde in den oberen Etagen. Doch obacht, wenn man den Anführer versucht zu diffarmieren 

viel Text, zuviel Sinn. Kurz also, Das Leben des jugendlichen wird weder durch Computerspiele noch durch Medien bestimmt, sondern durch die Gesellschaft in der er lebt.

moment, ist der Satz denn nicht totaler Standart und von jedem akzeptiert? hat das nicht schon jeder hier davor gewusst?

WIESO ZUM TEUFEL WERDEN DANN SPIELEN DIE SCHULD ZUGESCHOBEN?
entschuldigen sie meinen Wutausbruch, aber scheinbar schützt sich die kranke Gesellschaft hier selber ( gewisse Politiker zähle ich zu den sich tierisch verhaltenden personen dazu). Stimmt diese war keine Rechtfertigung für meinen eben genannten Wutausbruch, die Lage in Schulen jedoch schon.
Ein Glück, dass in höheren Stufen dieses *primitive* verhalten abnimmt.

Ich wüsste nicht, was ich in der 10ten Klasse sonst gemacht hätte....*böse Anspielung..*

und kommt mir jetzt bitte keiner mit 
"ach, du bist doch nur frustriert über deine eigene Lage, das hat nichts hier mit zu tun"
ich würde es begrüßen, dass mir Menschen antworten die auch verstanden haben, was ich schreibe, nicht die unqualifizierten *Ignoranten* die dauernd ihre undurchdachte Meinung rumsabbern.

ach, die geliebten aus Kohlbergs Stufe 4 *schauder*, ein glück, dass es sie gibt, wäre die Menschheit sonst doch um 98% kleiner.._


----------



## Baker79 (22. November 2006)

mal kurz ne kleine überlegung zum thema killerspiele:

also, ich spiel WoW oder GW PvP. was is jetzt, wenn ich mir ne axt kaufe? bin ich dann persöhnlich auch gefährdet?

es wird, im bezug auf killerspiele, immer nur von D00M3 bzw. CS geredet. was is aber mit dem ganzen anderen spielen?
pacman = kannibalismus???

dem zufolge müsste dann, nach einem verbot, so ziemlich JEDES spiel verboten werden.

btw: ich hab 2 dolche (stiefelmesser, falls das eher n begriff sein sollte) hier rumliegen = assassin GW


----------



## CGeiser (22. November 2006)

Der Artikel ist gut und eine Diskussion um die Wirkung von Medien sollte auf jeden Fall stattfinden. Auch wenn Ereignisse wie in Amokläufe selten vorkommen und nicht ausschliesslich eine Ursache haben, glaube ich fest , dass Medien aller Art Einfluss auf die Menschen ausüben. Als Orson Wells's "Krieg der Welten" erstmalig als Hörspiel im Radio lief, flüchteten Zehntausende Kalifornier in die Wälder.  Dem Genozid in Ruanda ging eine monatelange Medienkampagne voraus. Auch hier und heute können wir erleben, (Beispiel: Killerspieledebatte) wie über die Medien Menschen zu einer Meinung und zu entsprechendem Handeln gedrängt werden und schliesslich das Gefühl haben eine eigenständige Entscheidung getroffen zu haben, die richtig ist.
Die Mechanismen in unserem Gehirn sind der Wissenschaft weitgehend verschlossen. Die Gehirnforschung macht zwar regelmässig interessante Entdeckungen, wirklich brauchbar für die Erklärungen psychischer Zusammenhänge liefert sie jedoch noch nicht. Psychologie ist zwar interessant, ist aber strenggenommen keine Wissenschaft und somit immer mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. Aber, wir müssen mehr Erkentnisse darüber gewinnen um Gefahrenpotentiale besser beurteilen zu können.
Selbst wenn Computerspiele bei einigen, wenigen Individuen solch gravierende Auswirkungen haben sollten, kann man dafür alle bestrafen die nicht davon betroffen sind? Einem Alkoholiker wird der Führerausweis entzogen und nicht das Automobil verboten.
Bis ein Mensch Amok läuft braucht es sehr viel. Alle mir bekannten Fälle hatten eine jahrelange Vorgeschichte die darin endete, dass sich der Amokläufer in einer ausweglosen Situation sah und offenbar nicht mehr zu rationalem Handeln fähig war.
Eine Gesellschaft die wie unsere grosse Gewinner und Stars hervorbringt, produziert zwangsläufig auch Verlierer und nobodys. Niemand sollte so tief fallen können, bis er nur noch den einen Ausweg sieht.


----------



## addmonkey (22. November 2006)

Spitzen Artikel,
 spricht einem aus der Seele. Ich denke, dass die gestellten Fragen für jede  Person individuell gestellt werden muss. Es sollte nicht sein, dass ein "Kind"  6 Stunden mit Computerspielen verbringt, unabhängig von einer verrohung. Hier sind zuerst Eltern gefragt, die auch einen Überblick über das bewahren  können, was die Kids machen. Die Nächste Generation wird dabei schon ein paar Vorteile haben, da Computer für unsere Eltern ein Buch mit sieben Siegeln sind. 
 Danach wird dir Politik gefragt sein, die es den Eltern einfacher machen muss für ihre Kinder zu sorgen. 
 Ich finde die Idee des "Tisches" sehr schön. Angst macht mir nur, wie schnell die Politiker mit solchen Hüftschüssen für Ablenkung sorgen. Wenn so ein Schuss irgendwann mal trifft, dann Gute Nacht.
Neuen Mut gefasst,
glaubt an das System und geht wählen!
Gruss
Frank


----------



## thosar (22. November 2006)

Ja Ja die Politik brauch immer einen Sündenbock. Wenn die Sozialkassen leer sind, sinds die Arbeitslosen. Wenn ein Schüler von Mitschülern geschlagen und gequält wird ist das TV schuld und bei dieser jetzt echt sinn- und verstandlosen Tat sinds halt die "Killerspiele". Das geforderte Verbot dieser "Killerspiele" halte ich für vollkommen unangebracht da dann ja auch RAP und HAVYMETAL Musik, die guten alten Schwarzenegger und Stalone Filme und endsprechende Internet Seiten verboten werden müssen. Die USK ist hier ja (leider) recht streng da kann aber angesetzt und die Gesetze bzw. Kontrolle weiter verschärft werden . Spiele zu verbieten bringt ja auch nicht soo viel... ich sag nur Import!  Ich rege mich immer auf wenn ich mir ein Spiel "USK 18" Kaufe und das dann so geschnitten ist das es schon teilweise weh tut. Wie gesagt bessere Kontrollen und härtere Gesetze das wär sinniger. Auch Eltern sollten besser drauf achten was Sie ihren Kindern kaufen.Ich selber bin 25, Spiele unter anderem auch gern "Killerspiele" und das schon seit... dem C64 (also auch schon viel zu früh). Habe aber bis heute nicht das Bedürfniss das gespielte in die Tat umzusetzen. Ich glaube das geht vielen so. Wenn sich ein Mensch zu so einer Tat entschließt dann spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle: Eltern, Freunde, Verwante, Mentale Verfassung usw. Wir können ja (leider) auch keine schlechten Eltern oder Freunde verbieten. Ich spreche allen die diese schreckliche Tat miterleben mussten mein Beileid aus.


----------



## Montares (22. November 2006)

Danke für diese schönen Worte zum Thema ;D


----------



## TDurden (22. November 2006)

Ich arbeite in einem Autohaus eines großen bayerischen Automobilherstellers aus München als Annahme-Meister. Was mich immer wieder verblüfft und meinen Job auch sehr oft zur Hölle macht ist, wie unsere Kunden mit uns umspringen. Eigentlich sollte man denken, daß erwachsene Menschen fortgeschrittenen Alters (35+) von denen viele auch einen akademischen Grad mitbringen, sich vernünftig verhalten sollten. Wir (meine Kollegen und ich) müssen uns anpflaumen, erniedrigen und beschimpfen lassen, weil das Auto mal wieder nicht mag.
Was ich damit sagen will, es wird immer von der verrohung von Kindern und Jugendlichen durch sog. Killerspiele gesprochen. Ich frage mich welche Spiele meine "alten" Kunden dann spielen? Oder vielleicht sollten sie mal ne Runde CS oder BF zocken um sich abzureagieren?!


----------



## Storyteller (22. November 2006)

Sumpfig am 22.11.2006 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele auch schon seit vielen, vielen Jahren Ego-Shooter und Strategiespiele. Angefangen hab ich mit Marathon (gabs mal für Macintosh), Doom 1 und Wolfenstein. Inzwischen bin ich bei Call of Duty, FEAR, FarCray, Half Life und Doom 3 angekommen.
> 
> Zwischen der Zockerei hatte ich die Zeit um 3 Kinder (6 w, 14m und 18 w) zu produzieren und meinen 42. Geburtstag zu feiern.
> 
> ...



Super! Eltern wie Euch sollte es häufiger geben. Aber was, wenn Väter und Mütter keine Ahnung von der Materie haben? Meine Schwester und mein Schwager zum Beispiel spielen selbst nicht am PC, haben aber zwei Söhne. Der ältere ist elf und kommt jetzt auch ins Spieleralter. Ich finde es klasse, dass sie mich immer anrufen und nach meiner Meinung fragen, wenn mein Neffe ein neues Spiel haben oder zu viel spielen will. Ich denke, dass sich viel zu wenig Eltern beraten lassen, wenn es um für sie völlig fremde Hobbys geht - leider. Wir als Spielemagazin helfen da gern aus, wenn sich niemand in der Verwandtschaft oder im Freundeskreis findet.


----------



## HanFred (23. November 2006)

pcg_Oliver am 22.11.2006 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Super! Eltern wie Euch sollte es häufiger geben. Aber was, wenn Väter und Mütter keine Ahnung von der Materie haben? Meine Schwester und mein Schwager zum Beispiel spielen selbst nicht am PC, haben aber zwei Söhne. Der ältere ist elf und kommt jetzt auch ins Spieleralter.


wenn man kinder hat, muss man sein wissen über die welt, in der sie leben, halt ab und zu auf den aktuellen stand bringen. finde ich.



> Ich finde es klasse, dass sie mich immer anrufen und nach meiner Meinung fragen, wenn mein Neffe ein neues Spiel haben oder zu viel spielen will. Ich denke, dass sich viel zu wenig Eltern beraten lassen, wenn es um für sie völlig fremde Hobbys geht - leider. Wir als Spielemagazin helfen da gern aus, wenn sich niemand in der Verwandtschaft oder im Freundeskreis findet.


ja, das ist bei euch natürlich wieder eine gute konstellation.
andere meinen es ebenso gut und informieren sich dann leider bei leuten, die selber nicht viel von der materie verstehen, dies aber nicht zugeben können.


ich weiss, dass das ein anderes thema ist, aber das thema kiffen ist zu meiner jugendzeit ähnlich gelaufen. es glauben ja heute noch viele an die widerlegte einstiegsdrogentheorie und an die verteufelungsgeschichten von anno dazumal und meine mutter war früher genauso drauf. weil sie eben leuten geglaubt hat, die selber keine ahnung hatten, wovon sie schreiben oder sprechen. "dank" mir hat sie sich dann besser mit der materie auseinandersetzen können und vieles verstanden.
und es geht mir hierbei in keinster weise um verharmlosungen, das ist eben  genauso falsch wie eine hexenjagd - es entspricht einfach beides nicht der realität.


----------



## MrBerlintype (23. November 2006)

Hier mal ein Artikel der etwas anderen Art: http://www.n-tv.de/735530.html. Ich muss sagen, diese Art der Berichterstattung würde ich mir öfter wünschen.


----------



## mothersfinest (23. November 2006)

leider gibt es das auch in amerika zu genüge.wild gewordene freaks die massaker anrichten...aber da sucht man den schuldigen in dem waffen gesetzt!nicht auf der festplatte...naja die familienpolitik bzw.das elternhaus hat ordentlich versagt.


----------



## MRay (23. November 2006)

Ja, also...ich muss mich ja hier auch mal als "potentieller Amokläufer" outen. Meine Teenie - Zeit war auch u.a. durch Gewaltfantasien gegen Mitschüler geprägt. Hatte auch die ein oder andere Konsequenz   

Naja, aber ich hab damals eigentlich "nur" Adventures gespielt...Sind das Killerspille? Hardcore Monkey-Island-Verblödung?   

Naja, ich finds eigentlich nur schlimm das sich manche, so wie man es von WOW-Spielern hört, 16 Stunden täglich vorn PC hängen und Orks verprügeln. Die Zeit gibt euch niemand wieder, Kinders. Macht mal was sinnvolles draus, trefft euch mit freunden oder so. Ihr könnt ja spielen. Mal nen Stündchen am Tag. Aber übetreibts nich...Das is die Zeit echt nich wert. Also immer schön im Gleichgewicht der Macht bleiben


----------



## oceano (23. November 2006)

Neben vielen anderen Erklärungen in diesem und weiteren Threads, die zu erläutern versuchen wieso es keinen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen Killerspielen und Amokläufen gibt, gibt es eine, die mM nach besonders einleuchtend ist: 


*Ein Amoklauf ist nur die extreme Form eines Selbstmords!*

Jemand, der sich erstmal zu so etwas entschlossen hat, morgens aufsteht sich bis an die Zähne bewaffnet und rausgeht, weiss ganz genau, dass das sein finaler Auftritt sein wird, dass an diesem Tag alles enden und er nicht wieder zurückkommen wird. Jemand, der einen solchen Amoklauf startet knallt nicht mal eben wahllos Leute ab und rennt anschliessend um die Ecke wo schon das Fluchtauto bereitsteht und haut dann ab, nein, er weiss, dass er dabei sterben wird, ob so oder so, durch die eigene Hand oder durch Polizeikräfte. Die Abschiedsbriefe solcher Täter unterstreichen dies.

Demnach sollte die Frage also lauten: *Was haben denn suizide Ambitionen mit Killerspielen zu tun?*
Und hier wird es nämlich selbst den verschlagendsten Politikern, Journalisten und Hobby-Psychologen schwerfallen einen logischen Zusammenhang herzustellen. Aus dieser Perspektive hat man nämlich gar keine andere Wahl, als auf die wirklichen Ursachen für eine solche Tat einzugehen, auch wenn diese weniger sensationsträchtig und populistisch sind und ein direkt Schuldiger weniger leicht zu finden ist. 

Die Begründung mit den Killerspielen wirkt doch nur deshalb auf den ersten Blick so schlüssig, weil man zB in Counterstrike ebenso auf (virtuelle) Menschen schiesst, wie man auch bei der Tat selbst auf Menschen schiesst. 
Und selbst wenn so ein Amokläufer schon lange vor der eigentlichen Tat sich  beim Spielen bereits vorstellen würde auf bestimmte Personen aus seinem Umfeld zu schiessen, sein Vorhaben "vor zu spielen", oder spielerisch zu planen, so wäre der kritische Punkt in seiner Psyche doch schon längst überschritten, aber das Spiel selbst war es nicht, das ihn erst so weit gebracht hat...

Ein glücklicher und zufriedener Mensch kommt nicht auf die Idee sein Leben einfach weg zu werfen oder zu beenden, nur unglückliche Menschen, die das Gefühl haben, dass sie nichts mehr zu verlieren haben. Und die Ursachen dafür sind bei Selbstmördern immer die selben: Schwere Depressionen hervorgerufen durch Einsamkeit, Perspektivlosigkeit, das Gefühl versagt und keinen anderen Ausweg mehr zu haben.
Auf die Idee, da noch irgendwo die Spiele als entscheidenden Faktor mit einzubauen, kann auch nur der dümmste Depp kommen.
Sicherlich ruft das zu häufige Zocken von Computerspielen auch Probleme hervor, 10 Stunden am Tag, 7 Tage die Woche spielen kann weder für Körper noch Geist gesund sein, aber welche Form von Sucht und Maßlosigkeit tut das nicht?

Was mir besonders Sorgen macht: dadurch, dass man diese Probleme auf die völlig falsche Art angeht, bleiben die echten Ursachen unbeachtet, was wiederum dazu führt, dass es auch in Zukunft Amokläufe geben wird. Nur wird die Schuld dann mehr und mehr einfacher zu finden sein - sie liegt dann bei den eindimensionalen Denkern und bornierten Killerspiel-Verbot Befürwortern, die nur die billigste aller Möglichkeiten gewählt haben....


----------



## knaeckebrotdeluxe (23. November 2006)

ReNi133 am 22.11.2006 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein sehr guter Kommentar mit sehr richtigen Aussagen. Kann ich voll unterstützen.


Ich schließe mich dem an.


----------



## knaeckebrotdeluxe (23. November 2006)

Schon mal aufgefallen.

Wenn man die dvd oder videokassette von einem film kauft ist die auch ungeschnitten,  im fernsehen kommt natürlich die geschnittene.
Nur so nebenbei.


----------



## Alexduke (23. November 2006)

Ähm, schließe mich der Meinung von melonentorte (seite2) an. So was sollte man mal an die entsprechenden Politiker schicken, damit sie es auch mal lesen können...hier bringt es ja LEIDER nicht allzuviel.

Im übrigen hab ich die Bild vor über 3 Jahren oder so das letzte Mal gelesen. Sag ich nur, weil irgendwo hier mal von beeinflussung durch die Bild die Rede war. Wer zum Henker liest den dieses Schundblatt überhaupt noch? Ist wohl wieder mal der Modern Talking effekt?!?


----------



## ToHappyX (23. November 2006)

Tag
Killerspiele, ein seit neuestem wieder sehr populäres Thema in der Politik. Jedesmal wenn ein Geisteskranker eine Schule stürmt und Menschen verletzt oder tötet  kommen Politiker die grade nicht im aktuellen Gespräch sind mit ihrer Meinung an die Öffentlichkeit und geben unsächliche Kommentare ab.
Man nehme nur den aktuellen vergleich zwischen "Killerspielen" und Konderschändern, es ist sehr träurig und lustig zugleich (SARKASMUS) wie doch Menschen die einen Staat lenken sollen ungerügt ihre offensichtliche onkompetenz zu diesem Thema in die Öffentlichkeit werfen dürfen und sogar noch Ausschüsse und ganze Parlamentssitzungen aufgrund dieser Aussagen geführt werden. Es wundert mich doch sehr das Edmund St. mit seinem fortgeschritten Alter etwas zu Computer(Killer)spielen sagen kann, ist ihrgendwie schwer vorzustellen das er abends in einem dunklen Zimmer sitzt um eine Stunde Doom 3 spielt um sich danach ein Statment für den nächsten Tag schreibt. 
Sind wir doch mal erlich, es gibt Spiele die einen fürs töten von Menschen(digitalen) belohnen, siehe nur die Carmagedon-reihe, aber sind solche Spiele in Deutschland frei für Jugendliche verfügbar?? Soweit es mir bekannt ist NÖ, aber ich bin ja auch kein Mitarbeiter der USK.
Politiker die Spiele wie Counterstrike oder Doom 3 als Killerspiele bezeichnen haben sich doch nie wirklich mal hingesetzt und selbst versucht so ein Spiel unbefangen und neutral zu begutachten, da wird ein Bericht angefordert, auf zwei Seiten zusammengeschrumpft und dann die öffentlichkeitswirksamte Meinung als Ergebnis rauskristallisiert und als Ergebnis rausgestellt. Spiele wie Doom 3 spielen auf dem Mars und handeln von Monstern, die durch Grabungen von geldgierigen Firmen, wiedererweckt wurden und dann Menschen töten. Sehr realistisch!!!   Counterstrike zeigt auf der anderen Seite das arbeiten von Antiterroreinheiten, welche Terroristen von zünden einer Bombe abhalten sollen, in der heutigen Zeit sicher sehr wahrscheinlich. Aber hält jemand die Sondereinheit SEK für ein haufen wahnsinniger Killer? Computerspiele sind spiegeln die Realität oder blose Fiktion wirder, wird dadurch einer von euch zum Killer??? 
Sebastian B. und Robert S. wurden doch nicht durch Spiele (egal wie lange gespielt wurde) dazu getrieben in Schulen zu stürmen und Menschen zu töten, es war vielleicht eine Anregung oder Phantasie die sie in diesen Virtuellen Senarien ausgelebt hatten, aber keiner von beiden wurde dazu von den Spielen auf die Idee gebracht, dass in die Tat umzusetzen, oder???

Es wundert mich immer sehr wo bei diesen zurückgezogenen, einzelgängern die Familien bzw. Eltern sind, diese Menschen waren doch keine Weisen. Wo war die Mutter oder der Vater von Robert S. als er im Wohnzimmer mit schwarzem Mantel seine Pumpgun (spielerisch) ausprobierte? Warum haben die Eltern nie auf seine Internetseite geschaut bevor er zum Amokläufer wurde, warum hat die Internetseite auf der er um Hilfe gebeten hatte nicht reagiert, wo waren den Sozialarbeiter oder Vertrauenslehrer auf der Realschule als er von dieser abgegangen wurde??
Solche Menschen haben doch einfach die perspetive für ihr weiteres Leben verloren und wenn dann niemand da ist der ihnen hilft eine neue zu finden kann auch soetwas dabei herauskommen.

Es ist einfach für die Politik den schwarzen Peter an die Spieleindustrie weiter  zu geben den es ist ja ein populäres Thema und man kann sich dann Medienwirksam in Szene setzen. Hat den schon jemand in den letzten Tagen gehört ob einer dieser Politiker die Eltern angeprangert hat . Ich weiss das diese sicher eine sehr schwere Zeit haben und sich sicher Selbstvorwürfe machen, aber nun nur auf die Computerspiele einzuprügeln ist doch einfach unsachlich.
Hier soll ein Symptom, der Krankheit die in der Gesellschaft existiert verboten werden, was jedoch nicht die Krankheit heilt. Problem ist doch das sich niemand für diese Menschen mehr interessiert hat bzw. verantwortlich gefühlt hat und sie mit ihren Taten Aufmerksamkeit gesucht haben. 
Anstelle eines Verbots für eine ganze Wachstumsbranche in Deutschland, sollte der Staat lieber mehr Gelder in die Finanzierung für Schule- und Jugenprojekte stecken um solchen Menschen eine Perspektive zu geben.

Auch das Interesse der Eltern muss mehr gefordert werden denn was nützt das Verbot, wenn Jugendliche sich im Internet das Liebling(Killer)spiel runterladen können und die Eltern an der Zimmertür sagen: "Spiel du nur was du willst, hauptsache ICH habe bei meinem Fußballspiel oder meiner Hausfrauensendung meine RUHE"?


----------



## DH1 (23. November 2006)

Möchte mal gerne wissen was die Kinder von den Politikern auf dem PC spielen.... 

Ist ja echt cool ... 

Ich spiele auch gerne Autorennen auf der Konsole aber fahre ich auch so im "normalen" Verkehr. Natürlich nicht ....
Aber jetzt gelte ich wohl schon als AMOKautofahrer.lol

Es hat immernoch was mit der Erziehung zutun ... wenn ich als Elternteil nicht darauf achte was meine Kinder spiele dann , ja dann intessiert mich der rest was meine Kinder machen auch nicht wirklich ...... 

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit "Moorhuhn" oder  "Sven Baumwoll"

In diesem Sinne


----------



## Pretender_1st (23. November 2006)

Paintball? Soft-Air? oder doch PC-Spiel? das sind genau die Dinge, die Politiker und Eltern nicht kennen und immer wieder zu diskussionen führt.
Paintball zB ist in Deutschland verboten worden   
Bei den Leuten, die es wohl zu entscheiden haben, ein bischen Fachwissen zu sähen ist aussichtlos. Ich wette, dass 90% der Leute die jetzt nach Verboten schreien, nicht einmal selbst ausprobiert haben, von was sie überhaupt reden.
In der Politik gibt es genug junge Menschen, in allen Parteien, aber auf die hört keiner.  
Was mich extrem stört, ist dass solche Maßnahmen in Folge von zwei Amokläufen in 5 Jahren  getroffen werden sollen... Wenn man in anderen Dingen ähnlich sensiebel reagieren würde, wäre Deustchland nicht so übel drann wie es heute ist   

Zum Schluss bezweifle ich ernsthaft dass die Politiker dazu in der Lage sind hier ein durchsetzbares Gesetz zu Wege zu bringen.


----------



## rokn (23. November 2006)

DH1 am 23.11.2006 07:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Möchte mal gerne wissen was die Kinder von den Politikern auf dem PC spielen....
> 
> Ist ja echt cool ...
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir recht, das sind treffende Beispiele. 
Warum hat eigentlich noch keiner über ein Verbot von Autorennspielen nachgedacht, wenn 12-jährige mir den Autos der Eltern eine Spritztour durch die Innenstadt machen (in den letzten Jahren ja hin und wieder passiert, würde sogar sagen öfter als Amokläufe!)

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es für ein Kind förderlich sein soll, mit einem überpotenten Schaf durch die Gegend zu rennen und andere Schafe zu "beglücken". Werden die vielleicht später zu Sexualstraftätern? Weil nie jemand mit Ihnen ordentlich über die Bienen und die Blumen gesprochen hat???

Meiner Ansicht nach ist dieses Verhalten, dass sich im Moment bei Deutschlands Polit-Prominenz zeigt, ein typisches. Eine Lösung muss so schnell wie möglich her - man möchte möglichst der Erste sein, der der Presse ein Allheilmittel zukommen lässt.

Mal ehrlich - ich habe das Tagebuch auch gelesen - mir ist dort keine Stelle aufgefallen an der der Junge gesagt hat, dass sein einziges Aggressionsventil in den ganzen Jahren vorher Counter-Strike hieß. Dieser Junge war sozial isoliert, ein Einzelgänger, der in einem Soft-Air-Verein Mitglied war und dort regelmäßig an gespielten Kämpfen teilnahm... Wieso gibt es eigentlich Soft-Air-Vereine??? Sind das vielleicht auch alles Killer??? Er schrieb zudem über Konsumsucht, Markenwahn und unterdrückte Individualität. 

Was war mit seinen Freunden (aus dem Verein?), seinen Lehrern und nicht zuletzt mit seinen Eltern? Werden die zur Verantwortung gezogen? Ich glaube nicht! Kann man ihnen einen Vorwurf machen? Da bin ich mir nicht sicher. Das Problem ist doch ein anderes: Wenn man als Lehrer mit 30 Schülern zu "kämpfen" hat, ist man vermutlich froh, wenn einer davon die ganze Zeit nichts sagt und an die Wand starrt. Wenn man als Elternteil (nur eine Vermutung!) jeden Tag aufs neue um seinen Job bangen muss, fehlt womöglich die Kraft, zu hause nach dem Rechten zu sehen. Und als Mitschüler hat man vermutlich genug mit sich selber zu tun...

Es gäbe so viele Dinge, die nach diesem Amoklauf diskutiert werden könnten. Und (entschuldigt dieses Ausdruck) der schwachsinnige Haufen, meist seniler älterer Herren, die uns regieren, kommt auf die Killerspiele.

Ich gebe Oli Haake Recht. Die Menge und die Brutalität der Gewalt in Computerspielen hat, nicht zuletzt durch immer besser werdende Grafik, zugenommen. Doch - in welchem Medium hat sie das nicht???

Zum Abschluss noch ein kleines Beispiel aus meiner Umgebung dafür, dass die Allgemeinheit auf Grund von Einzelfällen büßen muss (nichts anderes wäre das Verbot von solchen Spielen).

Bei uns gibt es eine von Bäumen umgebende Verbindungsstraße, die man mit 100 km/h befahren durfte(!). Auf dieser Streckte gibt es ein über 1km schnurgerades Stück, das in einer scharfen Kurve endet. Vor etwa 2 Jahren hat sich ein 20 Jähriger in dieser Kurve totgefahren. Er fuhr mit über 140km/h in die Kurve, verlor die Kontrolle, prallte gegen einen Baum und das Auto brannte aus. Seine FREUNDIN war sofort tot - er eingeklemmt... Er verbrannte, während ein Anwohner noch versuchte ihn zu retten.

In diesem Jahr kamen an einem Wochenende 4 Personen auf dieser Streckte ums Lebens:
- Ein älterer Herr, der am Steuer eingeschlafen war
- Ein TAXI-Fahrer der bei 120km/h auf nasser Fahrbahn die Kontrolle verlor
- Zwei Jugendliche, die bei überhöhter Geschwindigkeit gegen einen Baum fuhren

Insgesamt sind (an was ich mich so erinnere) in den letzten Jahren etwa 15 Menschen, auf dieser Strecke gestorben. 

Und wisst ihr, was unsere Lokal-Politiker gemacht haben - das müsst ihr euch auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Sie haben die Kurve beplankt und die ganze Strecke (insgesamt ca. 5km) ist nun auf 60km/h begrenzt!!!!!!!

60km/h, dass darf ich ja auf manchen Stadtstraßen fahren. Die Krönung war, dass unser Ordnungsamt einen Tag nach Einrichtung dieser Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzung geblitzt hat. Da könnte ich jetzt noch aus der Haut fahren, wenn ich daran denke.

Das ist Politik für die Allgemeinheit oder??? Jetzt müssen 100te Pendler jeden Tag dafür büßen, dass einige Wenige sich nicht beherrschen können. 

DAS IST DER FALSCHE WEG. Verbote sind der falsche Weg (das zeigt doch auch die Geschichte oft genug). Aufklärung, Information - das ist der richtige Weg.

Statt Killerspiele zu verbieten, sollten Eltern, Lehrer und vor allem Politiker mal aufgeklärt werden. Wir haben einen guten Jugendschutz in Deutschland, doch wie bei Verboten üblich - wird er eben missachtet und umgangen. Was glaubt ihr, passiert, wenn man Killerspiele verbietet???

Ich glaube die naiveste Form des Menschen bewohnt den Bundestag!


----------



## FRfutzi01 (23. November 2006)

Diese Entwicklung in der deutschen Medienlandschaft gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht. Die Politiker mißbrauchen die Medien um eine Meinungsmache zu betreiben (allen voran BILD und dieverse TV-Magazine der öffentlich-rechtlichen).
Angefangen bei der Anti-Raucher-Kampagne bis zur Killerspiel-Kampagne. Alles nur mit einem Ziel, und zwar von den eigentlichen Problemen im Land abzulenken. Mit der Anti-raucher-Kampagne wollen manche Politiker doch nur vertuschen, dass das Gesundheitssystem am Ar.... ist, und nun sollen auf einmal alle nichtraucher in den Arm genommen und vor den bösen Rauchern geschützt werden, damit sie auch schön gesund bleiben und merken, dass der Staat sie behütet. 
Mit der Killerspiel-Kampagne soll doch nur davon abgelenkt werden, dass der Staat in Sachen Familie und Sozialstaat total versagt hat und nun einen Buhmann braucht. Gäbs die PC-Spiele nicht, wären Killerfilme oder Gotcha-Spiele dran da geh ich jede Wette ein. 
Es ist wie immer in der Politik, tarnen und täuschen. Das Volk klein und dumm halten, dann gehts schon irgendwie.


----------



## Insolvenzprofi (23. November 2006)

Wenn ich mir die Diskussion im Fernsehen anhöre, fallen mir die Augen zu.... denn wenn man sieht, wie Politiker argumetieren, ist es einfach nur  grauenhaft....

mein Statement ist ganz klar!

die sog. Killerspiele sollten ernsthaft für Leute unter 18 Jahren verboten werden,  (ich bin 24)...aber komplett verbieten ist schwachsinn... und herstellungsverbot ist lachhaft, schließlich werden die spiele in den usa, china angefertigt...

ich denke, dass es vor allem an dem Umfeld und wie einer in eine gruppe aufgenommen wird liegt....welche gruppen es sind und was die prioritäten der gruppe sind... (Gruppen = Freundschaftskreise), 

es ist klar, wenn jemand der in keiner gruppe aufgenommen wird, weil er nicht akzeptiert wird, seine komplette einstellung und dessen verhalten anders ist, es liegt aber dann sicherlich nicht an den killerspielen...

zumal, es gibt Filme die sind weit aus brutaler als diese Spiele (z. B. the hills have eyes..), Filme können sogar viel mehr Schockeffekte und damit verbunden referenzerfahrungen auslösen, denn im Spiel kann man sich selbst steuern... im Film lässt man alles auf sich zukommen und kann an der situation nichts ändern....


----------



## Ditsch0815 (23. November 2006)

Zitat:

 Was glaubt ihr, passiert, wenn man Killerspiele verbietet???


ich würde wetten, bei dem nächsten Amoklauf würde sich garantiert herausstellen, dass er ne illegale Version hatte, und dass daran dann sicher auch das Spieleverhalten Schuld dran ist, was sonst ?

Einen besseren Sündenbock gibts doch im Moment nicht, also würde sich das garantiert herausstellen....


ganz am Anfang vom Beitrag stand auch, dass die USK wegen den Altersfreigaben besser greifen sollte- klärt mich mal auf (in Österreich ticken die Uhren halt anders mit diesem System): Greift das System ?

Auch wenn bei uns gross ne 18er Plakette auf manchen Spielen klebt, hast du (und gerade zur Weihnachtszeit) aber sowas von keine Probleme dir als 12 jähriger so ein Spiel zu kaufen....

Hab da selber so ne nette Geschichte, wo mein Brüderchen mal mt GTA nach Hause kam, was ich aber gleich wieder zurückbrachte (und zum Glück war es noch Originaverpackt, hrhr) und mal die nette Lady an der Kasse fragte ob die beim MM wissen, was die den jugendlichen in die Hand drücken..... (nebenbei, er ist 12- und durfte sich ein Spiel zum Geburtstag aussuchen)

aber genaugenommen ist es bei Alkohol und Zigaretten hier auch so, solang du brav zahlst, fragt dich kein Schwein nach dem Alter.... ergo, würde ne Alterfsfreigabe hier wenig Bedeutung haben, solang der Handel nicht miteinlenkt..


----------



## Nosi11 (23. November 2006)

Also mir geht es ganz einfach auf den Sack das es sich Politiker so einfach machen. Es muss was nach so einer Tat in der Öffentlichkeit gemacht werden. Irgendwelche Spiele zu verbieten die sowieso bei vielen Leuten verpöhnt sind scheint da das Einfachste zu sein.

Was soll der Mist? Alles unterhält sich darüber wie man es anstellen kann das Jugendliche nicht mehr an "Killerspiele" kommen, aber keine Sau interessiert es wie dieser Typ an die Waffen gekommen ist!!!

Ich will nicht abstreiten dass diese Spiele bei manchen die Grenze zwischen Spielewelt und Realität verwischen lassen.
Aber sein wir doch mal ehrlich. Der Typ war doch vorher schon total bescheuert und ist es nicht erst durch die Spielerei geworden.
Aber interessiert das jemand? Nein, hier haben Vater und Mutter versagt. 
Hier haben vorallem auch die Lehrer versagt.
Nö, aber am Ende ist es das böse counterstrike^^

Ich hoffe wir Männer kriegen bald nicht auch noch das Poppen verboten nur weil irgendein Idiot jemand vergewaltigt hat!


----------



## rokn (23. November 2006)

"Wo hatte er die Waffen her?" 

Gute Frage! 
Also ich persönlich habe schon so ziemlich jeden Weltkriegsshooter in der Hand und auf meinem PC gehabt. Ich wünsche mit deshalb nicht den dritten Weltkrieg!

Ein Freund von mir ist Sportschütze und wir waren mal zusammen auf dem Schießstand. Er besitzt eine Enfield. Wem das nix sagt: Das ist exakt dasselbe Teil, das dieser gläubige Scharfschütze bei "Der Soldat James Ryan" benutzt. Nur eine jüngere Baureihe. 

Ich spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, wenn ich sage: Auf die Linke Maustaste zu drücken und ca. 3 -6000 Polygone von einer stehenden in einer liegende Animation zu verwandeln, ist etwas ganz anderes, als den Abzug einer solchen Waffe zu betätigen. Ganz zu schweigen von dem Rückstoß (wir haben im Liegen geschossen), der mir (so mein Gefühl) die Schulter weggerissen hat. 

Wer keinen Respekt und keine Hemmungen mehr hat, eine solche Waffe abzufeuern ... der hat dies nicht in einem Computerspiel gelernt!


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

Nosi11 am 23.11.2006 09:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir geht es ganz einfach auf den Sack das es sich Politiker so einfach machen. Es muss was nach so einer Tat in der Öffentlichkeit gemacht werden. Irgendwelche Spiele zu verbieten die sowieso bei vielen Leuten verpöhnt sind scheint da das Einfachste zu sein.
> 
> Was soll der Mist? Alles unterhält sich darüber wie man es anstellen kann das Jugendliche nicht mehr an "Killerspiele" kommen, aber keine Sau interessiert es wie dieser Typ an die Waffen gekommen ist!!!
> 
> ...




Es ist halt sehr problematisch. Das schlimme daran ist das der Täter in seinem Abschiedsbrief und in diversen anderen Onlineankündigungen auf seine Missstände versucht hat aufmerksam zu machen. Und wenn man sich das anschaut kommt man zum Ergebnis das er ein ganz großes Problem damit hatte, dass Gefühl zu haben nicht verstanden zu werden.
Und jetzt wo sich wieder die Politiker medienhungrig einschalten, wird wieder nicht auf die Probleme eingegangen. Sprich es hat sich einfach nichts geändert. Es ist ja auch um so vieles Einfacher einen schnellen schuldigen auszumachen und nicht das eigentliche soziale, viel komplexere Problem, anzugehen. Echt traurig wie darüber hinweggesehen wird


----------



## DoOm18 (23. November 2006)

Scheiss Politiker!!!!!!!!  
Nicht die pc spiel sind schuld sondern seine Mitschüler und Lehrer die ihn so behandelt haben. Wenn das wirklich so wäre mit den pc spielen dann wäre ich schon 10facher massenmörder, terrorist, Dealer und mafia mitglied, bin ich aber nicht, weil das ganz großer mist ist was die Affen erzählen. Die Spiele wo bei uns schon Indiziert worden sind, ist auch eine frechheit die haben doch schon eine freigabe ab 18 warum dann noch indzieren und denn user noch die arbeit zu machen sich einen uncutpatch zu ziehen zum glück gibt es die noch . Mit 18 möchte ich selber entscheiden ob ich gewalt spiele spiel oder nicht. In anderen Ländern wo es KEINE INDIZIERUNG gibt wie Österreich und Schweiz gab es da schon mal so einen zwischenfall NEIN obwohl die leute doch die ``so bösen und gefährlichen PC Spiele spielen die nicht geschnitten sind``. Es ist eure scheiss verbieter Politik ihr wollt einem alles verbieten und das ganze geld aus der tasche ziehen. 
Wenn ihr das durch bringt mit eurem Indizieren usw. was ich natürlich nicht glaub, werd ich mir halt die ungeschnittenen Spiele aus Österreich oder der Schweiz bestellen.


----------



## derDriver (23. November 2006)

Ich wäre für ein komplettes Waffenverbot in Deutschland.


----------



## gugelhupf1a (23. November 2006)

Nur kurz (weil mit das Thema selber schon auf den Sack geht).

Wenn einer zum Amokläufer wird, so steht dabei eine ganze Lebensgeschichte dahinter. 
Die Politiker sind insofern scheinheilig indem Sie z.B: die beide Eltern dazu zwingen voll zu Arbeiten um über die Runden zu kommen, und damit ihre Kinder zu vernachlässigen, den Schulen Geld für z.B. Schulpsychologen und Betreuung streichen und auch sonst nichts für Familien übrig haben, aber auf die Computerspiele wettern.

Auf der anderen Seite sind dewaltverherrlichende PC-Spiele eindeutig ein Stück des Sozial-Horrors der solche sensiblen Menschen mit der Zeit zu Mördern macht. Da besteht kein Zweifel. Dabei verdamme ich im Prinzip alle smarten Designer, schicken Drehbuchautoren und schöne Schauspieler welchen solchen Mist herstellen, und sich selbst noch als Künstler bezeichnen und feiern lassen und vorallem damit jede Menge Kohle machen. Das sind im Grunde skrupellose Verbrecher, welche die Sensationsgier der Menschen ausnutzen und solche Scheiße produzieren nur der Kohle wegen. Die wissen GANZ GENAU, dass ein nicht geringer Prozentsatz an Kindern zu dem Zeug kommt und davon Schäden davonträgt.
Ich könnte z.B. es nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren solche Produkte herzustellen. 

Der Amokläufer ist ein Opfer. Ein Seelchen, welche das Dauerbombardement mit Gewalt und Waffenkult und sonstiger Scheiße aus den Medien kaputt gemacht hat. Er hatte einfach nicht genügend Resourcen und Support aus seinem sozialen Umfeld, um mit diesem Psycho-Terror vernünftig fertig zu werden, und hat es eben so kompensiert indem er selbst zum coolen Gewaltäter geworden ist.

Mir tun wirklich im Grunde alle Kinder leid, welche heutzutage mit dem Dauerbeschuss aus dem Medien fertig werden müssen. Ich denke es schadet auf irgeneine Art jeden, sich solchen Gewalteindrücken in welcher Form auch immer auszusetzten. Die PC-Gewalt-Spiele sind ein Faktor unter vielen. Dabei habe ich nichts gegen Action am PC. Aber was da an Kriegsverherrlichung, Waffenkult und Menschabschlachterrei heutzutage läuft ...LMAA!


----------



## Stifte (23. November 2006)

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal fragen, wie die Leute an die Waffen ran kommen. Und warum der Typ noch welche hatte, obwohl er schon bekannt war und nen Gerichtstermin hatte, wegen unerlaubten Waffenbesitz.. 
Vielleicht sollte man mal an die Lehrer ran treten, wie es dazu kommen kann, das er sich runtergeputzt fühlte und im nur vermittelt wurde, er sei scheiße.. Es gibt solche Lehrer.. Hatte selber solche.. Wie die ab und an manche Schüler behandeln, ist echt das letzte..
Aber naja, so paar PC Spiele verbieten ist natürlich 1000x einfacher, als auf die wahren mißstände einzugehen.. 
Naja, sehr geeherte Politiker


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

gugelhupf1a am 23.11.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur kurz (weil mit das Thema selber schon auf den Sack geht).
> 
> Wenn einer zum Amokläufer wird, so steht dabei eine ganze Lebensgeschichte dahinter.
> Die Politiker sind insofern scheinheilig indem Sie z.B: die beide Eltern dazu zwingen voll zu Arbeiten um über die Runden zu kommen, und damit ihre Kinder zu vernachlässigen, ......



So ein Schwachsinn. Meine Eltern haben auch beide gearbeitet und trotzdem noch genug Zeit gefunden sich um mich zu kümmern. 
Das Problem liegt unter anderem in der Erziehung. Anscheinend haben dort die Eltern versagt. Wenn die Eltern sich um Ihre Sprösslinge kümmer, was nicht den Verzicht eines elternteils auf Arbeit zu bedeuten hat, dann passiert so etwas nicht. Ganz einfach.


----------



## gugelhupf1a (23. November 2006)

DaStash am 23.11.2006 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> gugelhupf1a am 23.11.2006 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meine, man kann politisch nicht dazu beitragen, dass Eltern Ihre Kinder liebevoller erziehen, aber man kann z.B. Familienvätern mehr Zeit geben, dass sie ihre Kinder auch mal während der Woche zu Gesicht bekommen....


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

Stifte am 23.11.2006 11:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte man sich mal fragen, wie die Leute an die Waffen ran kommen. Und warum der Typ noch welche hatte, obwohl er schon bekannt war und nen Gerichtstermin hatte, wegen unerlaubten Waffenbesitz..
> Vielleicht sollte man mal an die Lehrer ran treten, wie es dazu kommen kann, das er sich runtergeputzt fühlte und im nur vermittelt wurde, er sei scheiße.. Es gibt solche Lehrer.. Hatte selber solche.. Wie die ab und an manche Schüler behandeln, ist echt das letzte..
> Aber naja, so paar PC Spiele verbieten ist natürlich 1000x einfacher, als auf die wahren mißstände einzugehen..
> Naja, sehr geeherte Politiker



Und vielleicht sollte man noch Nachfragen welche Fehler die Eltern bei der Erziehung gemacht haben  

Die Frage wie er an die Waffen rangekommen ist ist irrelevant. Das Problem liegt eindeutig davor!


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

gugelhupf1a am 23.11.2006 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 23.11.2006
> Ich meine schrieb:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rokn (23. November 2006)

gugelhupf1a am 23.11.2006 11:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Amokläufer ist ein Opfer. Ein Seelchen, welche das Dauerbombardement mit Gewalt und Waffenkult und sonstiger Scheiße aus den Medien kaputt gemacht hat.



Wo kommst du denn her? Dieser Mensch war alles - nur kein Opfer! Er war anders und dafür wurde er ausgestoßen, das geht vielen so. Sicher ist unsere Gesellschaft so - was nicht passt wird verdrängt. Das gibt ihm nicht das Recht sein "Leiden" in diesem Maß ein Ventil zu verschaffen.

Er war einfach unfähig oder unwillig sich einem anderen Menschen anzuvertauen. Es gibt viele wie ihn - die anders sind - und die unter ihresgleichen ihre Freizeit verbringen. Es wird niemand gezwungen sich sozial abzuschotten. Das tun solche Menschen immer noch allein. Sie reden sich ein, es gäbe keine Alternativen!

Nein, so was kann ich nicht als Entschuldigung durchgehen lassen. EIN OPFER   Für diesen Typen war Gewalt der einzige Ausweg (Vielleicht hast Du mal die Videos gesehen, die er selbst dedreht hat???) - und ich glaube nicht, das er durch den Konsum von Killerspielen darauf gekommen ist, Amok zu laufen!!!! Er verehrte die Täter von Columbine und hatte sich über Jahre ein perfides Menschenbild geschaffen. Vermutlich hielt er seinen für den einzig richtigen Weg - und sich für eine Art Rächer.

Wo ich dir Recht gebe: Es gehören mehr Psychologen, Betreuer und Sozialarbeiter an die Schulen, die unerschrocken auf solche Menschen zugehen und sie aus ihrer Letargie befreien. 

Das wäre eine korrekte Forderung der Politik!

Und noch etwas, was hier, meiner Ansicht nach, vergessen wird: Jeder denkt für sich allein und entscheidet für sich allein (bzw. die Eltern für Minderjährige). Wem es an Verstand, Vernunft und Erziehung mangelt ... den kann doch kein Verbot von Killerspielen abhalten einen Amoklauf zu planen.

Mal nebenbei gefragt... Die vielen Iraker, die sich Tag für Tag in ihrem Land in die Luft sprengen und andere unschuldige Menschen in den Tod reißen... Herr Stoiber ... spielen die auch alle Counter-Strike?


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

rokn am 23.11.2006 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> gugelhupf1a am 23.11.2006 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blödsinn. Er litt eindeutig unter einer sozialen Verhaltungsstörung. Diese hat man nicht bei der Geburt in die Wiege gelegt bekommen, sonder so etwas bildet sich durch umweltbedingte Einflüsse. Man kann niciht von jmd erwarten das er sich selbst therapiert, wenn er ein Problem hat. Es war ein Verseumnis seiner Eltern, der Lehrer und seiner Freunde nich sein inneres Leid festzustellen und zu helfen. Ich kriege es sehr wohl mit wenn jmd ein Problem hat und gehe darauf ein wenn ees ein guter Freund, Familie etc ist.
Dies ist bei Ihm einfach nicht passiert und diese Tat will ich nicht schön reden, wirklich nicht. Aber ich kann nachvollziehen das es von dem Täter eine Verzweiflungstat war und und ein extremer Schrei um Aufmerksamkeit, dass wonach er sich immer gesehnt hat.


----------



## gugelhupf1a (23. November 2006)

rokn am 23.11.2006 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> gugelhupf1a am 23.11.2006 11:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der Amokläufer wurde nicht als solcher geboren, oder hat sich mal mit 12 oder so gesagt: "Ach, ich werd mal Amokläufer und bringe alle in der Schule und dann mich selbst um!"

Soviel verstehe ich von Psychologie, dass hier einiges falsch gelaufen ist. Was glaubst Du eigentlich, woher sein Waffenkult oder sein Bedürfnis gestellte Exekutionen zu filmen hergekommen ist? Hat er das bei Sandmännchen gesehen? Ganz eindeutig versuchte er dabei etwas zu verarbeiten. Leider auf die falsche Weise. 

Nochmal: Die PC-Gewalt-Spiele zeigen nur wie Gewalt immer mehr zu einem "normalen" Bestandteil unseres Alltags wird. Das Abschlachten von menschlichen Gegnerhorden ist beispielsweise mittlerweile die Standardhandlung am PC. Aus allen Richtungen prasselt Gewalt  (dramaturgisch und t echnisch perfekt inszeniert) auf die Kinder ein (teilw. auch im realen Alltag). Das dabei solche Psychos herauskommen, wundert mich nicht. Wenn man die Geschichte eines Verbrechers betrachtet kann man meist verstehen, wie der so geworden ist. Natürlich bleibt er im Endeffekt ein Verbrecher, das ist klar.


----------



## mike-air (23. November 2006)

Ich hab da mal ne frage die gt zum thema past: Ist das der grund warum Gears of War für die xbox360 nicht in Deutschland erhältlich sein wird, weil es keine USK freigabe bekommen hat???
 
ich find das so lächerlich, Ich wollt mir die 360er holen, aber nur wegen Gears of War, da wart ich jetzt schon seit der xbox release drauf, und jetzt das??????
Wo ist meine vielgepriesen Freiheit???????????

Irgendwleche schund filme wo es echt nur um meucheln geht wie saw zb sind frei erhältlich und in meinen augen sind Gut gemachte spile nix anderes als ein interaktiver film.
Also was soll der scheiss?????Hier gehtz vor allem auch um Qualität-und das hat gears of War-Genau für dieses erlebnis ist die 360er gebaut worden.
Und jetzt soll ich sagen OK das wars???????Nee nee 

Und der junge in emstetten spielte spiele weil er einsam war und aus dem grund hat er auch alle gehasst weil sie ihn gehast haben(im übertragenen sinne) . Unser sozial verhalten ist mittelalterlich oder gar steinzeitlich-die gattung Mensch hat sich nur gesellschaft lich so weit entwickelt das DU funktionierst nicht das du glücklich bist. In deutschland zahlen wir letztendlich bis zu 70% steuern(55%lohnsteuer+20%Mwst) Wir sind sklaven,moderne sklaven. Auch unser Staat ist nur eine Geisel der Konzerne die uns versklaven. Demokratie ist die größte LÜGE die es je gab.

Und jetzt das ganze wieder weg zuschieben und die verantwortung dafür irgend welchen spielen ,filmen oder musik zu geben ist in meinen augen ARM.  

Er ist ein Opfer unserer Gesellschaft genau so wie die Palistinänser sich gegen die juden in die luft jagen, oder sind das auch alle Video spiele OPfer??????


----------



## gugelhupf1a (23. November 2006)

...mich wundert vielmehr, dass soviele Leute davon keine offensichtlichen Schäden (Neurosen, Gewaltneigung etc...) davontragen.


----------



## rokn (23. November 2006)

DaStash am 23.11.2006 12:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn. Er litt eindeutig unter einer sozialen Verhaltungsstörung. Diese hat man nicht bei der Geburt in die Wiege gelegt bekommen, sonder so etwas bildet sich durch umweltbedingte Einflüsse. Man kann niciht von jmd erwarten das er sich selbst therapiert, wenn er ein Problem hat. Es war ein Verseumnis seiner Eltern, der Lehrer und seiner Freunde nich sein inneres Leid festzustellen und zu helfen. Ich kriege es sehr wohl mit wenn jmd ein Problem hat und gehe darauf ein wenn ees ein guter Freund, Familie etc ist.
> Dies ist bei Ihm einfach nicht passiert und diese Tat will ich nicht schön reden, wirklich nicht. Aber ich kann nachvollziehen das es von dem Täter eine Verzweiflungstat war und und ein extremer Schrei um Aufmerksamkeit, dass wonach er sich immer gesehnt hat.



Da gehe ich doch mit dir konform. Sicher war es allen voran die Schuld seiner Eltern. Sie hätten erkennen müssen, dass sich hinter der Abschottung und der Gewaltverherrlichung in seinem Verein, eine schlechte Entwicklung abzeichnet. Ebenso in der Schule. Wer mit Waffenkatalogen und Soft-Air-Waffen in die Schule kommt, gehört zum Psychater. 

Trotzdem finde ich es einfach nicht gut, wenn Täter zu Opfern proklammiert werden. Nach dem Motto: "Er kann doch nichts dafür! " Ich bin aber der Meinung: kann er doch. Ich habe sein Tagebuch gelesen - erschreckend klar formuliert er dort seine Ansichten... Meiner Meinung nach hatte er einen klaren Verstand und war durchaus intelligent (immerhin hat er Waffen scharf gemacht und Bomben gebaut). An dem Punkt an dem er selbst entscheiden konnte - suche ich Hilfe, oder gebe ich mich auf, hat er sich für Letzeres entschieden!!! Selbst, Allein und eigenverantwortlich!


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

gugelhupf1a am 23.11.2006 12:42 schrieb:
			
		

> ...mich wundert vielmehr, dass soviele Leute davon keine offensichtlichen Schäden (Neurosen, Gewaltneigung etc...) davontragen.




Ich denke das die Politiker diesmal ernst machen werden und es wirklich zu einem Verbot von diversen aktuellen und kommenden Spielen kommen wird.
Was kann man dagegen machen? Gibts irgendwo eine Petition der man sich anschliessen kann?


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

rokn am 23.11.2006 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> An dem Punkt an dem er selbst entscheiden konnte - suche ich Hilfe, oder gebe ich mich auf,



Genau an diesem Punkt können sich die meisten Menschen nicht für das richtige entscheiden. Gucke dir dochmal alle Raucher und täglich Bier trinker an. Die wissen auch ganz genau das das falsch ist was sie machen. Aber Sie spüren/sehen es nicht. Thats the problem.
Und keiner macht den täter zum Opfer. Er ist Täter und das ist nicht zu entschuldigen. Aber bei einer Analyse kann man "sein" Verhalten nueinmal nachvollziehen, ich jednfalls.


----------



## gugelhupf1a (23. November 2006)

Im Grunde genommen kann man das Thema auf einen Satz reduzieren:

GEWALT; BZW. DIE KONFLIKTLÖSUNG DURCH GEWALT (KRIEG) MUSS ALS NACHGEWIESEN DESTRUKTIVES ELEMENT IN UNSEREM VERHALTENSREPERTOIR GESELLSCHAFTLICH UND SOZIAL GEÄCHTET WERDEN (UND NICHT KULTIVIERT UND ZELEBRIERT WIE IN VIELEN COMPUTERSPIELEN UND ACTIONFILMEN).

Schluß, Punkt, Komma, Aus!


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

gugelhupf1a am 23.11.2006 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Grunde genommen kann man das Thema auf einen Satz reduzieren:
> 
> GEWALT; BZW. DIE KONFLIKTLÖSUNG DURCH GEWALT (KRIEG) MUSS ALS NACHGEWIESEN DESTRUKTIVES ELEMENT IN UNSEREM VERHALTENSREPERTOIR GESELLSCHAFTLICH UND SOZIAL GEÄCHTET WERDEN (UND NICHT KULTIVIERT UND ZELEBRIERT WIE IN VIELEN COMPUTERSPIELEN UND ACTIONFILMEN).
> 
> Schluß, Punkt, Komma, Aus!



Thema verfehlt, 6 setzen. Wer kultiviert/ zelebriert  denn bitte Krieg oder ähnliches?

oh mannoman..... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## ChopperDave (23. November 2006)

gugelhupf1a am 23.11.2006 13:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Grunde genommen kann man das Thema auf einen Satz reduzieren:
> 
> GEWALT; BZW. DIE KONFLIKTLÖSUNG DURCH GEWALT (KRIEG) MUSS ALS NACHGEWIESEN DESTRUKTIVES ELEMENT IN UNSEREM VERHALTENSREPERTOIR GESELLSCHAFTLICH UND SOZIAL GEÄCHTET WERDEN (UND NICHT KULTIVIERT UND ZELEBRIERT WIE IN VIELEN COMPUTERSPIELEN UND ACTIONFILMEN).
> 
> Schluß, Punkt, Komma, Aus!



C:\>format gesellschaft
Ungültige Laufwerkangabe.

geht nich.


----------



## rokn (23. November 2006)

DaStash am 23.11.2006 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> gugelhupf1a am 23.11.2006 13:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seh ich auch so! Wobei ich da eine Einschränkung machen muss. Es gibt Pc-Spiele und auch Filme die derart geschmacklos Gewalt darstellen, das man über ein Verbot durchaus nachdenken sollte. Jedoch bleibe ich bei meiner Meinung, wenn bereits ab 18 Jahren drauf steht, sollte es jedem selbst überlassen bleiben. Generelle Verbote (das wurde heute auch schon angesprochen) führen nur zum illegalen Handel mit diesen Spielen. Folglich schafft die Regierung wieder ein neues Kontrollorgan (s.Schwarzarbeitsbekämpfung durch Zollbeamte), dass der Steuerzahler wieder tragen darf. 

Bitte, bitte, bitte - lasst doch dem normalen Menschen ein wenig seiner Entscheidungsfreiheit. Und schult Eltern und Lehrer besser!


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

rokn am 23.11.2006 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte, bitte, bitte - lasst doch dem normalen Menschen ein wenig seiner Entscheidungsfreiheit. Und schult Eltern und Lehrer besser!



1 + bienchen, Sehr gut


----------



## Abbadon (23. November 2006)

Leute hier zu Diskutieren hilft recht wenig! Ich wäre dafür strickt gegen solche angehenden Verbote vorzugehen! Demonstrativ im Internet und im realen Leben!   Demokratie heißt das dass Volk entscheiden darf, die Politiker machen was sie wollen ohne davor irgendwelche Leute zu fragen! Wenn die Spielergemeinschaft und zwar alle PC-Spieler Deutschlands jetzt nichts dagegen tun bzw reagieren wird es bald ein Verbot von Ego-Shootern geben, dann werden Action-RPGs dran kommen und dann MMORPGs! Die Sache ist ernst, lasst uns gemeinsam vorgehen! Zeitschriften wie die PC Games könnten mit einer Gemeinsamen Kampagne mit anderen Spielezeitschriften gegen solche Vorurteile vorgehen! Hört auf hier nur rumzudiskutieren, es bringt nix!!!!


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

Abbadon am 23.11.2006 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute hier zu Diskutieren hilft recht wenig! Ich wäre dafür strickt gegen solche angehenden Verbote vorzugehen! Demonstrativ im Internet und im realen Leben!   Demokratie heißt das dass Volk entscheiden darf, die Politiker machen was sie wollen ohne davor irgendwelche Leute zu fragen! Wenn die Spielergemeinschaft und zwar alle PC-Spieler Deutschlands jetzt nichts dagegen tun bzw reagieren wird es bald ein Verbot von Ego-Shootern geben, dann werden Action-RPGs dran kommen und dann MMORPGs! Die Sache ist ernst, lasst uns gemeinsam vorgehen! Zeitschriften wie die PC Games könnten mit einer Gemeinsamen Kampagne mit anderen Spielezeitschriften gegen solche Vorurteile vorgehen! Hört auf hier nur rumzudiskutieren, es bringt nix!!!!




Was glaubst du wohl was passieren würde wenn das Volk wirklich alles selber entscheiden könnte, dass mag ich mir garnicht vorstellen....

Den zweiten Teil sehe ich genauso. Die Computerspielezeitschriften sollten sich zusammenschliessen und etwas auf die Beine stellen, wo sich jeder beteiligen kann. Vielleicht eine Unnterschriftenkampagne?

Ich bin dabei


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

So, jetzt aufören mit rummeckern und lieber aktiv werdden 

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:-WS0_nezi7oJ:www.pro-games.biz/+petition+f%C3%BCr+Killerspiele&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## cyranojak (23. November 2006)

Sehr guter artikel - danke oliver!

aber im moment ist auch die verantwortung der computerspielzeitschriften gefragt! ich finde verbote dumm - und es wäre sinnvoll, etwas dagegen zu tun - allerdings sollte auch die eigenen berichterstattung über spiele mit kriegerischen inhalt kritisch hinterfragt werden. und da geht es weniger um potentielle amokläufern ... aber zeigen nicht viele "spiele" ein bild von gewalt und krieg als etwas lustiges und spannendes ... und die kritik daran ist verschwunden.

ich verteidige computerspiele - ich spiele selbst und kenne die vorurteile zu genüge - aber ich tue mir zunehmend schwer - wenn ich heute eine cs-zeitschrift durchblättere, grinsen mir auf fast allen seiten coole soldaten entgegen ... 

klar greifen das die massenmedien sehr plakativ auf - aber irgendwo liegt da auch ein finger in einer realen wunde ...  

ich habe nicht angst vor vielen amokläufern durch counter strike - aber angst vor vielen, vielen spielern, die dadurch sich beginnen für waffenmodelle zu interessieren - die taktik des modernen strassenkampfes ... und und und ... ich finde militarismus in jedem sinne zum kotzen - ich spiele spiele - ich spiele manchmal auch spiele mit kriegerischen inhalt ... aber ich verstehe nicht mehr, was passiert ist, dass in solchen massen moderne kriegs- und soldatenszenarien kritiklos nachgespielt werden ...


----------



## Fireman_1977 (23. November 2006)

HanFred am 22.11.2006 17:54 schrieb:
			
		

> olebm am 22.11.2006 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na nach dem Konsum eines tollen RTL Mittagsmagazins ist man ja eigentlich schon wieder ein Stück schlauer. Der Irre hat nämlich ein Video gedreht und gesagt warum er das getan hat. Explezit sagt er darin er nimmt Rache an dennen die in bespuckt, geschlagen und gedrehten haben (übrings kein Wort davon, dass er Erlebnisse aus irgendeinem Computerspiel nach machen will). Das der Kerl in der Schule gemobbt wurde kam ja schon mehrmals durch. Bisher haben die Opfer seiner Todesliste ja immer nur gesagt (ob bei Stern TV oder sonst wo), dass sie zwar mitbekommen haben das er auch mal geschlagen wurde, sie ihn aber nie geschlagern oder mies zu ihm waren. 

Das mobben kann da ja gar nicht mit in dem Zusammenhang stehen nein wie auch, auch ist es nicht so verwunderlich, dass er sich die Waffen einfach aus dem Internet bestellen konnte, nein es sind die bösen bösen Computerspiele.


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

cyranojak am 23.11.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr guter artikel - danke oliver!
> 
> aber im moment ist auch die verantwortung der computerspielzeitschriften gefragt! ich finde verbote dumm - und es wäre sinnvoll, etwas dagegen zu tun - allerdings sollte auch die eigenen berichterstattung über spiele mit kriegerischen inhalt kritisch hinterfragt werden. und da geht es weniger um potentielle amokläufern ... aber zeigen nicht viele "spiele" ein bild von gewalt und krieg als etwas lustiges und spannendes ... und die kritik daran ist verschwunden.
> 
> ...



Dafür können aber Computerspiele nichts, denn Wissenschaftler habe rausgefunden das Jungs zb allgemein ein sehr großes Interesse an Schusswaffen ausprägen, weil es ein Machtinstrument ist.

und wie schon gesagt:

So, jetzt aufören mit rummeckern und lieber aktiv werdden 

http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:-WS0_nezi7oJ:www.pro-games.biz/+petition+f%C3%BCr+Killerspiele&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

DaStash am 23.11.2006 13:58 schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt aufören mit rummeckern und lieber aktiv werdden
> 
> http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:-WS0_nezi7oJ:www.pro-games.biz/+petition+f%C3%BCr+Killerspiele&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=1



Für alle die es interessiert, hier der Abschiedsbrief:

Zitat: 
 Wenn man weiss, dass man in seinem Leben nicht mehr Glücklich werden kann, und sich von 
Tag zu Tag die Gründe dafür häufen, dann bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als aus diesem 
Leben zu verschwinden. Und dafür habe ich mich entschieden. Es gibt vielleicht Leute die 
hätten weiter gemacht, hätten sich gedacht "das wird schon", aber das wird es nicht. 
Man hat mir gesagt ich muss zur Schule gehen, um für mein leben zu lernen, um später ein 
schönes Leben führen zu können. Aber was bringt einem das dickste Auto, das grösste Haus, 
die schönste Frau, wenn es letztendlich sowieso für'n Arsch ist. Wenn deine Frau beginnt 
dich zu hassen, wenn dein Auto Benzin verbraucht das du nicht zahlen kannst, und wenn du 
niemanden hast der dich in deinem scheiss Haus besuchen kommt! 
Das einzigste was ich intensiv in der Schule beigebracht bekommen habe war, das ich ein Verlierer 
bin. Für die ersten jahre an der GSS stimmt das sogar, ich war der Konsumgeilheit verfallen, habe 
danach gestrebt Freunde zu bekommen, Menschen die dich nicht als Person, sondern als Statussymbol sehen. 
Aber dann bin ich aufgewacht! Ich erkannte das die Welt wie sie mir erschien nicht existiert, das 
sie eine Illusion war, die hauptsächlich von den Medien erzeugt wurde. 
Ich merkte mehr und mehr in was für einer Welt ich mich befand. Eine Welt in der Geld alles regiert, 
selbst in der Schule ging es nur darum. Man musste das neuste Handy haben, die neusten Klamotten, und 
die richtigen "Freunde". hat man eines davon nicht ist man es nicht wert beachtet zu werden. Und diese 
Menschen nennt man Jocks. Jocks sind alle, die meinen aufgrund von teuren Klamotten oder schönen Mädchen 
an der Seite über anderen zu stehen. Ich verabscheue diese Menschen, nein, ich verabscheue Menschen. 

Ich habe in den 18 Jahren meines Lebens erfahren müssen, das man nur Glücklich werden kann, wenn man 
sich der Masse fügt, der Gesellschaft anpasst. Aber das konnte und wollte ich nicht. Ich 
bin frei! Niemand darf in mein Leben eingreifen, und tut er es doch hat er die Konsequenzen 
zu tragen! Kein Politiker hat das Recht Gesetze zu erlassen, die mir 
Dinge verbieten, Kein Bulle hat das Recht mir meine Waffe wegzunehmen, schon gar nicht 
während er seine am Gürtel trägt. 

Wozu das alles? Wozu soll ich arbeiten? Damit ich mich kaputtmaloche um mit 65 in den Ruhestand zugehen 
und 5 Jahre später abzukratzen? 
Warum soll ich mich noch anstrengen irgendetwas zu erreichen, wenn es letztendlich sowieso für'n Arsch 
ist weil ich früher oder später krepiere? 
Ich kann ein Haus bauen, Kinder bekommen und was weiss ich nicht alles. Aber wozu? Das Haus wird irgendwann 
abgerissen, und die Kinder sterben auch mal. Was hat denn das Leben bitte für einen Sinn? Keinen! Also 
muss man seinem Leben einen Sinn geben, und das mache ich nicht indem ich einem überbezahlten Chef im Arsch 
rumkrieche oder mich von Faschisten verarschen lasse die mir erzählen wollen wir leben in einer Volksherrschaft. 
Nein, es gibt für mich jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit meinem Leben einen Sinn zu geben, und die werde ich nicht wie 
alle anderen zuvor verschwenden! Vielleicht hätte mein Leben komplett anders verlaufen können. Aber die 
Gesellschaft hat nunmal keinen Platz für Individualisten. Ich meine richtige Individualisten, Leute die slebst 
denken, und nicht solche "Ich trage ein Nietenarmband und bin alternativ" Idioten! 

Ihr habt diese Schlacht begonnen, nicht ich. Meine Handlungen sind ein Resultat eurer Welt, eine Welt die mich nicht 
sein lassen will wie ich bin. Ihr habt euch über mich lustig gemacht, dasselbe habe ich nun mit euch getan, 
ich hatte nur einen ganz anderen Humor! 

Von 1994 bis 2003/2004 war es auch mein Bestreben, Freunde zu haben, Spass zu haben. Als ich dann 1998 auf die GSS kam, 
fing es an mit den Statussymbolen, Kleidung, Freunde, Handy usw.. Dann bin ich wach geworden. Mir wurde bewusst das ich 
mein Leben lang der Dumme für andere war, und man sich über mich lustig machte. Und ich habe mir Rache geschworen! 
Diese Rache wird so brutal und rücksichtslos ausgeführt werden, dass euch das Blut in den Adern gefriert. Bevor ich gehe, 
werde ich euch einen Denkzettel verpassen, damit mich nie wieder ein Mensch vergisst! 
Ich will das ihr erkennt, das niemand das Recht hat unter einem faschistischen Deckmantel aus Gesetz und Religion in 
fremdes Leben einzugreifen! 
Ich will das sich mein Gesicht in eure Köpfe einbrennt! 
Ich will nicht länger davon laufen! 
Ich will meinen Teil zur Revolution der Ausgestossenen beitragen! 
Ich will R A C H E ! 

Ich habe darüber nachgedacht, dass die meisten der Schüler die mich gedemütigt haben schon von der GSS abgegangen 
sind. Dazu habe ich zwei Dinge zu sagen: 
1. Ich ging nicht nur in eine klasse, nein, ich ging auf die ganze Schule. 
Die Menschen die sich auf der Schule befinden, sind in keinem Falle unschuldig! Niemand ist das! In deren Köpfen läuft das 
selbe Programm welches auch bei den früheren Jahrgängen lief! 
Ich bin der Virus der diese Programme zerstören will, es ist völlig irrelewand wo ich da anfange. 
2. Ein Grossteil meiner Rache wird sich auf das Lehrpersonal richten, denn das sind Menschen die gegen meinen Willen in 
mein Leben eingegriffen haben, und geholfen haben mich dahin zu stellen, wo ich jetzt stehe; Auf dem Schlachtfeld! Diese Lehrer 
befinden sich so gut wie alle noch auf dieser verdammten schule! 



Das Leben wie es heute täglich stattfindet ist wohl das armseeligste was die Welt zu 
bieten hat! 
S.A.A.R.T. - Schule, Ausbildung, Arbeit, Rente, Tod 
Das ist der Lebenslauf eines "normalen" Menschen heutzutage. Aber was ist eigentlich normal? 
Als normal wird das bezeichnet, was von der Gesellschaft erwartet wird. Somit werden heutzutage Punks, Penner, 
Mörder, Gothics, Schwule usw. als unnormal bezeichnet, weil sie den allgemeinen Vorstellungen 
der Gesellschaft nicht gerecht werden, können oder wollen. 
Ich scheiss auf euch! Jeder hat frei zu sein! 
Gebt jedem eine Waffe und die Probleme unter den Menschen lösen sich ohne jedliche Einmischung 
Dritter. 
Wenn jemand stirbt, dann ist er halt tot. Und? Der Tod gehört zum Leben! Kommen die Angehörigen 
mit dem Verlust nicht klar, können sie Selbstmord begehen, niemand hindert sie daran! 

S.A.A.R.T. beginnt mit dem 6. Lebensjahr hier in Deutschland, mit der Einschulung. 
Das Kind begibt sich auf seine perönliche Sozialisationsstrecke, und wird in den 
darauffolgenden Jahren gezwungen sich der Allgemeinheit, der Mehrheit anzupassen. Lehnt es dies 
ab, schalten sich Lehrer, Eltern, und nicht zuletzt die Polizei ein. 
Schulpflicht ist die Schönrede von Schulzwang, denn man wird ja gezwungen zur Schule zu gehen. 
Wer gezwungen wird, verliert ein Stück seiner Freiheit. 
Man wird gezwungen Steuern zu zahlen, man wird gezwungen Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen einzuhalten, 
man wird gezwungen dies zu tun, man wird gewzungen das zu tun. Ergo: Keine Freiheit! 
Und sowas nennt man dann Volksherrschaft. Wenn das Volk hier herrschen würde, hiesse es Anarchie! 
WERDET ENDLICH WACH - GEHT AUF DIE STRASSE - DAS HAT IN DEUTSCHLAND SCHONMAL FUNKTIONIERT! 


Nach meiner Tat werden wieder irgendwelche fetten Politiker dumme Sprüche klopfen wie "Wir halten nun alle zusammen" oder 
"Wir müssen gemeinsam versuchen dies durchzustehen". Doch das machen sie nur um Aufmerksmakeit zu bekommen, um sich selbst 
als die Lösung zu präsentieren. 
Auf der GSS war es genauso... niemals lässt sich dieses fette Stück Scheisse von Rektorin blicken, aber wenn Theater- 
aufführungen sind, dann steht sie als erste mit einem breiten Grinsen auf der Bühne und präsentiert sich der Masse! 


Nazis, HipHoper, Türken, Staat, Staatsdiener, Gläubige...einfach alle sind zum kotzen und müssen vernichtet werden! 
(Den begriff "Türken" benutze ich für alle HipHopMuchels und Kleingangster; Sie kommen nach Deutschland weil die Bedingungen bei 
ihnen zu hause zu schlecht sind, weil Krieg ist... und dann kommen Sie nach Deutschland, dem Sozialamt der Welt, und lassne hier 
die Sau raus. Sie sollten alle vergast werden! Keine Juden, keine ***, keine Holländer, aber Muchels! ICH BIN KEIN SCHEISS NAZI) 
Ich hasse euch und eure Art! Ihr müsst alle sterben! 

Seit meinem 6. Lebensjahr wurde ich von euch allen verarscht! Nun müsst ihr dafür bezahlen! 




Weil ich weiss das die Fascholizei meine Videos, Schulhefte, Tagebücher, einfach alles, nicht veröffentlichen will, habe ich das selbst 
in die Hand genommen. 



Als letztes möchte ich den Menschen die mir was bedeuten, oder die jemals gut zu mir waren, danken, und mich für all dies Entschuldigen! 

Ich bin weg...


----------



## Fireman_1977 (23. November 2006)

cyranojak am 23.11.2006 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr guter artikel - danke oliver!
> 
> aber im moment ist auch die verantwortung der computerspielzeitschriften gefragt! ich finde verbote dumm - und es wäre sinnvoll, etwas dagegen zu tun - allerdings sollte auch die eigenen berichterstattung über spiele mit kriegerischen inhalt kritisch hinterfragt werden. und da geht es weniger um potentielle amokläufern ... aber zeigen nicht viele "spiele" ein bild von gewalt und krieg als etwas lustiges und spannendes ... und die kritik daran ist verschwunden. ......



Hmm also ich denke gerade PC Games hat verantwortung übernommen, nicht umsonst gibt es ein ab 18 Abo in dem Spiele ab 18 vorgestellt werden.  
Die Frage ist auch, warum lassen Eltern ihre Kinder im Alter von z.B. 12 Jahren teilweise Spiele zocken die ab 18 sind. Bei Filmen wird da auch weit aus mehr aufgepasst. Es fehlt also unteranderem an der Medienkomptenz der Eltern.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. November 2006)

Pretender_1st am 23.11.2006 08:25 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Paintball zB ist in Deutschland verboten worden    [...]


Gott sei dank ist es das (noch) *nicht*.


----------



## unterseebotski (23. November 2006)

DaStash am 23.11.2006 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Für alle die es interessiert, hier der Abschiedsbrief:
> 
> Zitat:
> ...
> ...



Wenn dieser Brief echt sein sollte, dann ist es doch ganz klar, WAS ihn zum Amoklauf veranlasst hat: 
*die Schule!*
man sollte lieber drüber nachdenken, das Killerschulsystem zu überarbeiten oder zu verbieten.


----------



## Trancesistor (23. November 2006)

Warum  nur Killerspiele verbieten?
Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass ein Grossteil von Beteiligten an Verkehrsunfällen zuhause einen Computer mit mind. einem Rennspiel haben. Also sind Rennspiele schuld an der hohen Unfallrate! Die müssen verboten werden!

Kinder verletzen sich immer mal wieder. Wie viele davon spielen wohl Jump'n'run-spiele wie Super Mario oder Sonic oder Rayman? In solchen Spielen wird nicht nur vorgegaukelt, dass springen und schlagen nach Tieren harmlos ist, sondern auch das Springen aus grosser Höhe oder sehr schnelles Rennen folgenlos bleibt. So etwas muss unbedingt verboten werden!

Spiele wie Poker oder Skat etc. müssen auch verboten werden, weil sie die Einstiegsdroge für Spielsüchtige sind.

Wintersportspiele sollten ebenfalls verboten werden. Mit Sicherheit hat jedes zweite Skiunfallopfer schonmal ein Videospiel mit solch zweifelhaftem Inhalt wie Skispringen, Snowboarden oder Skirennen gespielt.

Fussball, Basketball etc. muss verboten werden, da in diesen Spielen auf das Verletzungsrisiko nicht ausreichend  hingewiesen wird. Ausserdem wird riskantes Spielen und Fouls verharmlost, was eine Erklärung für viele unfaire Verhaltensweisen von echten Spielern sein könnte.

Dann sind da noch die Strategiespiele, die mit Sicherheit auch von Militärangehörigen gespielt werden. Wahrscheinlich sind solche Spiele schuld an den vielen Kriegen? Am Ende ist George Doublebush ein heimlicher Zocker? 
Also: Strategiespiele verbieten = weniger Kriege!

Erotikspiele sind ja ganz schlimm! Frauenfeindlich, Männerfeindlich. Ausserdem ist ein nackter Mensch (was eigentlich eine ganz normale Sache ist) hochgradig Jugendgefärdend! Erotikspiele sind wahrscheinlich für Triebtäter ein Grund zum Triebtäter zu werden. Schliesslich werden Menschen in solchen Spielen als Lustobjekte und nicht als Menschen mit eigenem Kopf und eigenen Gefühlen dargestellt!

Die Zahl gescheiterter Existenzgründer ist ebenfalls zu hoch. Daran könnten die Wirtschafts- und Aufbausimulationen schuld sein, da darin ein falsches Bild der Geschäftswelt dargestellt wird.
Das würde auch die miserable Wirtschaftslage erklären. Also sind entweder die Politiker nicht schuld an der Misere oder ein Grossteil unserer hohen Herren (und Damen) verbrachten ihre Freizeit mit SimCity  Deshalb: Verbieten, dann geht es Deutschland wieder besser!

Da bleiben noch die Flugsimulationen. Wahrscheinlich haben die Attentäter vom 11. September vorher den Anflug auf die TwinTowers mit dem MS Flightsimulator durchgespielt oder sind am Ende durch das Spiel erst darauf gekommen! 
Das heisst dann ja auch, das Microsoft für den Anschlag verantwortlich gemacht werden müsste!

Generell müssten alle Simaltionen verboten werden, da dem Spieler vermittelt wird, das jeder alles tun könnte!

Was bleibt dann noch Übrig?

Genau, Tetris! Allerdings ist das einfach nur Weltfremd. Wenn mal wieder irgendwo ein Lager überfüllt ist, kann Tetris daran schuld sein, weil es den Eindruck vermittelt, dass wenn man nur ordentlich genug Stapelt, die Menge automatisch abnimmt oder gar verschwindet.

So, nachdem wir mangels interressanter Spieletiteln wieder Daumenlutschend vor dem Fernseher sitzen müssen, werden wir dort die Zensurschere auch gleich ansetzen:

Nachrichtgen müssen verboten  werden, da der harmlose Betrachter durch die ständige Berieselung von Katastrophen und Gewalt abstumpfen könnte. Actionfilme sollten verboten werden, weil.......

So, jetzt ernsthaft:
So lange man dem "kleinen Mann", der nur versucht auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen, immer wieder den Boden unter den Füssen wegzieht; solange es immer weniger Perspektiven für immer mehr Menschen gibt; solange man dem "kleinen Mann" jede kleine Feude nimmt, so lange wird es Amokläufer, Selbstmörder und Attentäter geben.
Nur trifft es leider immer die Falschen!

Mit einem Politikergehalt machen mir 5ct mehr für Benzin, 1-2Eur. mehr für Zigaretten, 3% mehr auf die Mehrwertsteuer nix aus. Aber für jemanden wie mich, der im Monat zusammen mit Partnerin weniger als 1200.-Eur. Netto hat, so jemandem tut jeder Cent weh! Wann stoppt jemand denn endlich den politischen Amoklauf? Wie viele Menschen haben sich schon heimlich, still und leise selbst umgebracht, weil sie nicht mehr wussten, wie es weitergehen soll?
Darüber werden keine Studien veröffentlicht. daran ist auch keiner Schuld. Oder vielleich doch? 
Vielleicht sollte man die Kirchen verbieten. Da heisst es doch immer: Leiden im Diesseitz, Freude und Glück im Jenseitz.

Tatsache ist: Zufriedene Menschen begehen keine Verbrechen! Menschen mit Perspektive und dem Gefühl, eine realistische Chance im Leben zu haben sind zufriedene Menschen.
Menschen, denen selbst die kleinsten Freuden genommen werden, gehen unter. Und nehmen dabei die (aus ihrer sicht) Schuldigen mit!

Danke, für`s zu(lesen)hören.

MB


----------



## gugelhupf1a (23. November 2006)

unterseebotski am 23.11.2006 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> DaStash am 23.11.2006 14:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Egal ob dieser Brief echt ist oder nicht. Es steckt da viel Wahres drinn. 
Zum einen zeigt er wie lächerlich publicitygeil es von unseren Arsch-Politikern ist, das Problem auf Gewalt-PC-Spiele runtgerzureduzieren. Zum anderen zeigt er was passieren kann wenn man einem Menschen außer Leistung, Status, Geld und Konsum keine Lebensdimensionen eröffnet.
Die Gewalt in den Medien (Computerspiele) ist nur ein Aspekt dieser harten, unpersönlichen und kalten Gesellschaft, in der nur der Kopf gelehrt wird aber nicht die Seele, und dadurch schon junge Mensche keinen Sinn mehr finden. Ich muss zugeben, mich auch schon oft dafür geschämt zu haben der Species Mensch anzugehören (auch bei so manchen Computerspielen).
Die Tatsache, dass man heutzutage in PC-Spielen als Profi-Killer herumläuft (Hitman) und Gewalt und Mord  in Filmen (Kult: "Pulp Fiction") als cool dargestellt wird, ist ein deutliches *Symptom* einer kranken Gesellschaft.

Verbote und Altersfreigaben  sind allerdings nur Wichtigtuerei


----------



## black-diablo (23. November 2006)

Sowas muss man mal in den Bundestag einbringen!!
(asta la vista Merkel!)
Bisher war ich auch noch nicht ganz selbst davon überzeugt,
dass "Killerspiele" nicht gewaltfördernt sind, ich habe es mir nur vorgemacht, dass es nicht so wäre! Aber jetzt, oha! Du sprichst mir von der Sehle Olli  

/sign


----------



## Accelerator (23. November 2006)

FRfutzi01 am 23.11.2006 09:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese Entwicklung in der deutschen Medienlandschaft gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht. Die Politiker mißbrauchen die Medien um eine Meinungsmache zu betreiben (allen voran BILD und dieverse TV-Magazine der öffentlich-rechtlichen).
> Angefangen bei der Anti-Raucher-Kampagne bis zur Killerspiel-Kampagne. Alles nur mit einem Ziel, und zwar von den eigentlichen Problemen im Land abzulenken. Mit der Anti-raucher-Kampagne wollen manche Politiker doch nur vertuschen, dass das Gesundheitssystem am Ar.... ist, und nun sollen auf einmal alle nichtraucher in den Arm genommen und vor den bösen Rauchern geschützt werden, damit sie auch schön gesund bleiben und merken, dass der Staat sie behütet.
> Mit der Killerspiel-Kampagne soll doch nur davon abgelenkt werden, dass der Staat in Sachen Familie und Sozialstaat total versagt hat und nun einen Buhmann braucht. Gäbs die PC-Spiele nicht, wären Killerfilme oder Gotcha-Spiele dran da geh ich jede Wette ein.
> Es ist wie immer in der Politik, tarnen und täuschen. Das Volk klein und dumm halten, dann gehts schon irgendwie.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Politiker nutzen die Medien um bewusst FALSCHINFORMATIONEN zu verbreiten. Immer wieder sieht man Diskussionsrunden, wo Reformmodelle bewusst falsch dargestellt werden oder in falschem Zusammenhang verdreht werden. Der Normalbürger blickt hier nicht mehr durch, da er nicht weiss was er jetzt glauben soll. Was ist jetzt wahr ? Bestes Beispiel ist Kirchhof beim letzten Bundeswahlkampf (und auch jetzt noch).
Wer gerne liest, dem kann ich zu diesem Thema die Bücher "Der Deutschland-Clan" von Jürgen Roth und "Das Gesetz der Hydra - Gebt den Bürgern den Staat zurück" von Paul Kirchhof empfehlen.

Ansonsten ist der Artikel von OLIVER HAAKE absolut treffend. Schliesse mich dem vorbehaltlos an.


----------



## moetown83 (23. November 2006)

Was mich (mal wieder) am allermeisten aufregt,ist die Resonanz in den Medien und der Politik.Dieses oberflächliche,ignorante und völlig undifferenzierte Gewäsch,ich kanns echt nimmer hören.Also entweder hat man echt manchen Leuten ins Hirn gesch...... oder die machen das mit Absicht. Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise,aber ich krieg schon wieder SON Hals wenn Leute großspurig Kommentare abgeben,die von nix ne Ahnung zu haben scheinen und die Tat wieder mal einseitig auf  Spiele/Musik/Videos schieben. Vielleicht mal überlegen,ob nicht in unserer Gesellschaft was schief läuft?!?Nee,lieber schön einfach machen und nen Sündenbock suchen,bis der Nächste son Ding durchzieht.
Es ist nicht einfach die Tatsache,dass wieder mal Games im Kreufeuer stehen,sondern einfach diese unglaubliche gesellschaftliche Ignoranz.Vielleicht mal die Menschen verpflichten,sich mehrere Meinungen statt nur die in der BILD-Zeitung anzuhören.......
Für die Politiker is natürlich schön,kann man wunderbar gebrauchen um den Mob für sich zu mobilisieren und von wirtschaftlichen und anderen Problemen abzulenken.
Finden manche jetzt vielleicht etwas pauschalisierend,aber bei solchen Anlässen sieht man doch immer wieder,wie viele Menschen sich von der allgemeinen Meinungsmache beeinflussen lassen,statt sich zu informieren und sich selber ne Meinung zu bilden.You always got to hear both sides of a story......

Zum Thema Games: Also ich kann mir schon vorstellen,dass manche Spiele eine abstumpfende Wirkung haben,gerade auf Heranwachsende.Ich hab in meiner Jugend alle möglichen Spiele gezockt,auch Doom,CS und dergleichen. Früher haben mich Inhalte wie z.B. extreme Gewaltdarstellungen mehr geschockt als als jetzt. Wenn ich Kinder hätte würde ich auch nicht wollen,dass die mit 12 Jahren Doom zocken. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,dass auch nur ein Mensch aufgrund von einem Spiel als primärer Ursache zum Amokläufer/Mörder wird.Ich denke,dass solche Spiele eher eine Begleiterscheinung sind. Aber wie schon gesagt, sollte man darüber erstmal objektive Studien einholen,bevor man sich ein objektives Urteil erlaubt.

So,das musste mal raus.


----------



## Birdy84 (23. November 2006)

derDriver am 23.11.2006 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wäre für ein komplettes Waffenverbot in Deutschland.


Toller Vorschlag!    Erzähl das den Sportschützen, Jägern, Softair- und Paintball spielern, die wären dann genauso angepisst wie die PC Spieler es wären.


----------



## moetown83 (23. November 2006)

moetown83 am 23.11.2006 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich (mal wieder) am allermeisten aufregt,ist die Resonanz in den Medien und der Politik.Dieses oberflächliche,ignorante und völlig undifferenzierte Gewäsch,ich kanns echt nimmer hören.Also entweder hat man echt manchen Leuten ins Hirn gesch...... oder die machen das mit Absicht. Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise,aber ich krieg schon wieder SON Hals wenn Leute großspurig Kommentare abgeben,die von nix ne Ahnung zu haben scheinen und die Tat wieder mal einseitig auf  Spiele/Musik/Videos schieben. Vielleicht mal überlegen,ob nicht in unserer Gesellschaft was schief läuft?!?Nee,lieber schön einfach machen und nen Sündenbock suchen,bis der Nächste son Ding durchzieht.
> Es ist nicht einfach die Tatsache,dass wieder mal Games im Kreufeuer stehen,sondern einfach diese unglaubliche gesellschaftliche Ignoranz.Vielleicht mal die Menschen verpflichten,sich mehrere Meinungen statt nur die in der BILD-Zeitung anzuhören.......
> Für die Politiker is natürlich schön,kann man wunderbar gebrauchen um den Mob für sich zu mobilisieren und von wirtschaftlichen und anderen Problemen abzulenken.
> Finden manche jetzt vielleicht etwas pauschalisierend,aber bei solchen Anlässen sieht man doch immer wieder,wie viele Menschen sich von der allgemeinen Meinungsmache beeinflussen lassen,statt sich zu informieren und sich selber ne Meinung zu bilden.You always got to hear both sides of a story......
> ...



Oh,sorry,hab nicht gesehen,dass da schon ne Diskussion in die Richtung im Gange ist,sonst wär ich da drauf eingegangen.Aber musste meinem Ärger grad mal Luft machen.


----------



## David-Lynch (23. November 2006)

An manschen Stellen mag ich dir zustimmen an anderen aber nicht. Ich weis nicht ob du dich daran erinnern kannst als du 16 warst. Ich denke auch damals gab es noch keine Shooter so wie es sie heute gibt. Also fehlt dir diese Erfahrung.

Ich habe mit ca 15 Unreal gespielt. Meine Eltern wusten das und mein Vater hat die ersten male nebendrann gesessen und mit mir gezockt.

Jetzt bin ich 23 und spiele seid dem Shooter, Adventures, Rollenspiele, Sportspiele usw ... 

Ich denke mal das ich mich recht gut kenne und nach reiflicher Überlegung kann ich sagen das mir diese Spiele nichts ausgemacht haben. Im gegenteil. Wenn ich wütend war hab ich mich an den rechner gesetzt ne runde Unreal gezockt und mit gings wider besser. In der Pupatät ist man öft wütend das weist du sicher. ^^

Ich habe einmal in meinem Leben jemanden geschlagen. Aus notwehr versteht sich und ich fand es nicht toll. Ich mag reale Gewalt nicht und werde sie auch nie mögen.

Ich bin der Meinung das man mit 16 die *grundlegende* entwicklung abgeschossen hat. Was ich meine ist wenn ich mit 16 nicht weis wie man mit aggresionen und frusr umgeht und nicht zwischen spiel und realität unterscheiden kann kann man das mit mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht mit 18.

Ich bleibe bei der Meinung ein Spiel macht niemals jemanden mit gesunden Umfeld unt guter erziehung zum Amokläufer auch wenn er es mit 14 Spielt.

Ich finde trotzdem gut das es eine Unterscheidung zwischen fsk 16 und fsk 18 gibt. Aber meiner Meinung nach funktioniert die einstufung sehr gut. Das einzige was nicht funktioniert ist die Abgabe und kontolle. Da krankt das System und da sollte man ansetzen.

Muss los sry wegen rechschreibung habs ziehmlich eilig. 

^^


----------



## Blacky89 (23. November 2006)

Sehr schön geschrieben !

Atari 2600tm das war meine erste Spielkonsole ... weiter über den C64 u.s.w., ja auch Killerspiele gehörten dazu.
Vielleicht bin ich zu "normal", aber auf die Idee mit der PumpGun auf der Straße mal eben jemanden unzulegen kam ich nie.

Spinnt man diese Diskussion jetzt weiter, werden demnächst auch alle "Racing-Games" in verruf kommen, wenn nach einem schweren Verkehrsunfall festgestellt wird das der Verursacher 3Std täglich NFS oder andere Racer gespielt hat !


----------



## Quantor (23. November 2006)

Gestern hatte ich eine Vision.... 

Wir schreiben das Jahr 2015.... Bild berichtet:

*Ressort Sport:*

Nach dem Amoklauf des 15jährigen Thomas K. in der vergangenen Woche und der dadurch wieder neu entfachten Diskussion über das Verbot sogenannter "Killersportarten" wurde dies nun im Eilverfahren von der Bundesregierung umgesetzt.

Gestern wurde im Bundestag ein neues Gesetz verabschiedet, daß mit sofortiger Wirkung die Sportart Fußball in Deutschland verbietet. Führende Politiker begründeten diesen Entschluß damit, daß alle Gewalttäter der letzten 7 Jahre in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit diesem Sport verbunden waren. Entweder als Zuschauer, Fernsehzuschauer oder aktiv als Spieler  in einem entsprechenden Verein. Bei 2 Gewalttätern konnte nachgewiesen werden, daß sie als Kinder und Jugendliche schon Fußball gespielt und dadurch schon in frühen Jahren von der diesem Sport angelasteten Grundaggressivität beeinflußt wurden. Gründe hierfür waren auch die im Laufe der letzten Jahre immer weiter zunehmende Gewaltbereitschaft unter Zuschauern und Spielern. Die beängstigende Zunahme von gewaltätigen Auseinandersetzung rund um und während solcher Sportveranstaltungen hat ein beängstigendes Ausmaß angenommen, welches nicht mehr geduldet werden kann. Die deutschen Sicherheitskräfte sind bereits seit Jahren überfordert und nicht in der Lage Gewalt die von Fussballfans ausgeht effektiv einzudämmen. Bereits seit Jahren wird dieser Sport als Gewaltfördernd und seine Fans zu 5 % als Gewaltbereit eingestuft. Damit ist jetzt endlich Schluß. Der Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen brachte war der Amoklauf des Schiedsrichters Torben K., der bei der letztwöchigen Regionalliga-Partie des "TuS Schlagmichtot" und des "FSV Selber Schuld" 5 Spieler, die er wegen einer Schlägerei auf dem Feld mit Rot vom Platz schicken wollte durch Kopf(ball)schüsse hinrichtete, da sie sich weigerten das Feld zu verlassen. Danach richtete der Täter sich selbst. Aus einem Abschiedsbrief den der Täter vorab dem Fussballmagazin Kicker und der Sportschau übermittelte geht hervor, daß er die Spieler und Zuschauer nur noch gehasst hat, da er von diesen seit Jahren ausgegrenzt wurde... Keiner wollte was mit ihm zu tun haben, er fühlte sich isoliert und allein gelassen  und alle haben ihn nur wegen seinen Spielentscheidungen bedroht, gehänselt und ausgelacht. Auch die ständigen Fangesänge von wegen "Schiedsrichter raus" oder "Schiedsrichter Telefon" konnte er nicht mehr weiter ertragen wie er in seinem Abschiedsbrief schrieb. Den Entschluß sich, für die erlittenen seelischen Grausamkeiten der vergangenen Jahre, zu rächen fasste er, nachdem ihm enttäuschte Fans einer vorangegangenen Partie in der Innenstadt von Doofhausen eine symbolische Blindenbinde mit seinem Konterfei überreichten. Das vor 3 Jahren erlassene Gesetz, daß das Spielen und schauen von Fußball erst ab 18 Jahren erlaubt hat seine Wirkung komplett verfehlt, da es immer noch die Möglichkeit gab sich illegal Fussball über Satellit anzusehen. Die Zensur hat hier eindeutig versagt. Auch tauchten immer wieder bei diversen Razzien illegale Sammelbilder diverser als gewalttätig eingestufter, vermeintlicher Spitzenspieler aus dem Ausland auf.  Damit ist nach dem Eishockey und dem American Football Fußball die dritte Sportart die als gewaltfördernd und gewaltverherrlichend eingestuft wurde und damit unter Androhung drakonischer Strafen verboten wurde. 

Wie aus Regierungskreisen verlautet werden weitere Gesetzesinitiativen, die unter anderem auf die Sportarten: Schach, Hammerwerfen und Kugelstoßen abzielen bereits vorbereitet. 


*Ressort Vermischtes:*

Das Bundeskriminalamt gab heute in seiner jährlich erscheinenden Kriminalstatistik bekannt, daß im vergangenen Jahr der Gewinn der organisierten Kriminalität durch den illegalen Import und Verkauf illegaler Killerspiele doppelt so hoch ausgefallen ist wie der Erlös aus dem Verkauf von Drogen. Besonders besorgniserregend war der Handel mit einem neuen Killerspiel namens "Pac Man 2010", ein Kannibalismus-Spiel bei dem es darum geht nach dem Schlucken diverser bunter Pillen (ähneln Ecstasy-Tabletten) menschenähnliche Wesen abzuschlachten und zu fressen.

*Nur eine Vision ? *


----------



## DaStash (23. November 2006)

Quantor am 23.11.2006 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Gestern hatte ich eine Vision....
> 
> Wir schreiben das Jahr 2015.... Bild berichtet:
> 
> ...




GRÖHL


----------



## DistantWorlds (23. November 2006)

Olli, Splinter Cell ist alles andere als ein typisches Killerspiel. In Splinter Cell hast Du immer eine nicht tödliche Alternative. Du kannst zwar bestimmten Figuren das Genick brechen, Du kannst sie aber auch genauso gut umschleichen, KO schlagen oder sie betäuben - sprich Du kannst gegen sie vorgehen, ohne sie zu töten (tatsächlich bevorzugen letzteres sogar die Splinter Cell Spieler). Man wird man sogar für gewaltfreies Vorgehen belohnt - besonders in Double Agent ist das der Fall. Wenn Du etwas tust das verwerflich ist, verlierst Du Vertrauen bei den guten Jungs und sobald Du jemandem ein Häärchen krümmst, hat das Auswirkungen auf Deine Schlussbewertung am Ende eines jeden Levels. Als Killerspiel kann man Splinter Cell also wirklich nicht bezeichnen sondern es ist nach wie vor ein Stealth - Action Spiel, bei dem die Mission im Vordergrund steht ansttatt das Töten des Gegners.


----------



## Nosi11 (23. November 2006)

lol

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=160055515317&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=006


----------



## Storyteller (23. November 2006)

DistantWorlds am 23.11.2006 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Olli, Splinter Cell ist alles andere als ein typisches Killerspiel. In Splinter Cell hast Du immer eine nicht tödliche Alternative. Du kannst zwar bestimmten Figuren das Genick brechen, Du kannst sie aber auch genauso gut umschleichen, KO schlagen oder sie betäuben - sprich Du kannst gegen sie vorgehen, ohne sie zu töten (tatsächlich bevorzugen letzteres sogar die Splinter Cell Spieler). Man wird man sogar für gewaltfreies Vorgehen belohnt - besonders in Double Agent ist das der Fall. Wenn Du etwas tust das verwerflich ist, verlierst Du Vertrauen bei den guten Jungs und sobald Du jemandem ein Häärchen krümmst, hat das Auswirkungen auf Deine Schlussbewertung am Ende eines jeden Levels. Als Killerspiel kann man Splinter Cell also wirklich nicht bezeichnen sondern es ist nach wie vor ein Stealth - Action Spiel, bei dem die Mission im Vordergrund steht ansttatt das Töten des Gegners.



Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass Splinter Cell Double Agent ein typisches Killerspiel wäre.

Ich habe nur infrage gestellt, ob die Einstufung ab 16 Jahren korrekt ist. Ich halte die Tatsache, dass man Gegnern das Genick brechen oder Geiseln erschießen KANN, schon für Grund genug, dass eine USK 18-Einstufung angebracht wäre.


----------



## MrBerlintype (23. November 2006)

pcg_Oliver am 23.11.2006 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> DistantWorlds am 23.11.2006 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Oliver

Da haste wohl Recht - ich denke auch, dass da eine Freigabe ab 18 mehr als gerechtfertig wäre. Doch davon abgesehen ist mir aber nach wie vor nicht klar, was nun genau mit dem Begriff "Killerspiel" gemeint ist. Die einzigen wirklichen "Killerspiele", in denen man einen Killer spielt, sind meines Wissens die Spiele der Hitman-Reihe. Hat glaub' ich schonmal irgendjemand hier geschrieben, seh' ich aber genauso. Vielleicht müssen wir uns auch mal Gedanken darüber machen, wie wir den Begriff überhaupt selbst definieren würden, statt darauf zu warten, von der Politik einen übergebraten zu bekommen. Oder seh' ich da was falsch?


----------



## DistantWorlds (23. November 2006)

pcg_Oliver am 23.11.2006 16:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass Splinter Cell Double Agent ein typisches Killerspiel wäre.
> 
> Ich habe nur infrage gestellt, ob die Einstufung ab 16 Jahren korrekt ist. Ich halte die Tatsache, dass man Gegnern das Genick brechen oder Geiseln erschießen KANN, schon für Grund genug, dass eine USK 18-Einstufung angebracht wäre.


Ich habe Dir das auch nicht unterstellen wollen. 

Allerdings würde man es mit einem Ab18 Rating auf eine Stufe mit anderen Spielen stellen, die Gewalt wesentlich brutaler darstellen, ja nahezu zelebrieren. Die GTA Reihe, bei der Du mit einem Flammenwerfer haufenweise virtuelle Gegner rösten, Fahrzeuge mit einem Raketenwerfer explodieren lassen oder NPC's mit einem Baseballschläger bearbeiten kannst, wäre da wohl eher ein Ab18 Kandidat, als ein Splinter Cell bei dem Gewalt nun wirklich nicht an 1. Stelle steht und auch das gilt es bei solchen Infragestellungen zu bedenken!  Es hat schon seinen Grund warum beispielsweise die Hitman Reihe mit dem letzten Titel Blood Money eine Ab18 Wertung erhalten hat und Splinter Cell noch immer ein 16er Rating.

@MrBerlintype

Den Begriff "Killerspiele" hat ein Politiker (nämlich der bayrische Innenminister Günther Beckstein) erfunden, somit hat auch nur er die Pflicht für eine klare Definition zu sorgen, nämlich für eine die diesen Begriff rechtfertigt und lückenlos erklärt (mit lückenloser Aufklärung hatten Parteien mit einem C im Namen ja schon immer so Ihre Probleme). 

Rein theoretisch könnte man sowohl Strategietitel als auch Fantasy Titel (inklusive WOW) als Killerspiele bezeichnen denn die Aufgabe besteht darin, den Gegner zu vernichten (demnach wäre ein Strategie Titel wie Command & Conquer sogar ein Massenmörderspiel von Warcraft oder Starcraft ganz zu schweigen). Es gilt entweder eine klare Definition des Begriffes zu finden, oder den Begriff als das ab zu tun was er ist, nämlich purer politischer Unfug, der dazu dient bei extrem konservativen (vornehmlich älteren) Mitbürgern Panik auszulösen und Privatpersonen gleich welchen Alters, unter einen Generalverdacht zu stellen, um so die Bürger endlich gänzlich zu entmündigen. Ich warte auf den Tag an dem ein Politiker versucht Schach zu verbieten denn das ist schließlich das älteste Kriegsspiel der Welt.

Diese ganze Killerspiel Debatte ist nichts anderes als pure Polemik und politischer Stimmungsfang - nichts weiter.


----------



## echohead (23. November 2006)

Also ich bin 37 und spiele seit ich 9 oder 10 bin computer spiele angefangen von spaceinvaders, schon damals meinten pubulistischen forscher das uns diese Spiele verrohen, verblöden und sozial abkapseln lassen würden. Also mein Werdegang bis jetzt weisst nichts drauf hin, ganz im Gegenteil durch das Spielen habe ich die Liebe zu Computer und deren Technik gefunden und daraus wurde dann mein bis jetzt erfolgreicher Berufsweg. 

Wir haben in Deutschland das schärfste Jugendmedienrecht überhaupt in der Welt, was verstehen denn Politiker unter dem Begriff Verbot ? Sie wollen "Killerspiele" verbieten naja im Grundgesetzt steht ein Recht auf Informelle Selbstbestimmung, darf ich mich also ab 18 Jahre dann nicht drüber informieren ob diese Spiele schlecht oder gut sind, das übernimmt der Staat ? was kommt als nächstes, weil 2 Idioten die eine Andren nieder stechen dürfen wir nur noch mit abgerundeten messer essen ? 

Wenn wir nur mal im Medienbereich bleiben und beobachten welche medien wie berichten, verwundert es merklich das gerade Sendeanstallten des öffentlich Rechtes sich ganz ob auf die Liste gesetzt haben "killerspiele" als den Buhmann auszumachen. Woran liegt das denn ? Vielleicht das gerade wir die 15 bis 35 kaum noch TV ansehen und uns lieber in Counterstrike treffen als uns das Volkstheater anzuschauen ? Wir eigentlich dieses Medium nicht mehr so warnehmen wie unsere Eltern und sie Ihre Felle davon schwimmen sehen ?  

Das die Politiker natürlich einen Buhmann parat haben und gleich mit Verbote drohen ist klar, das machen Sie ja seit anfang dieses jahrtausend, es ist ja einfacher ein Genere an Spielen oder nenn  ich es interaktive Medialeunterhaltung zu verteufeln, als sich mit den wirklichen Problemen auseinander zu setzten. Wieviele der Schulabgänger bekommen denn heute noch eine Lehrstelle ? Was ist mit Studienplätzen die mittlerweile bezahlt werden ? Wo sind die angepriesenden Ganztagsschulen wo gerade die beiden sich nicht hätten verstecken können bzw wenn geschultes personal an der schule gewesen wäre sie viel früher aufgefallen wären. Das erkalten einer Gesellschaft passiert nicht von uns bürgern sonder wir bewegen uns immer nur in den Parametern die uns vorgegeben werden und wenn ich seit 1990 jedes jahr eine Generation mit auf dem Weg gebe tut uns leid wir sind nicht für dich zuständig du bist kein Mensch sonder ein produktionsfaktor, wir wollen dein Geld aber nicht deine Probleme naja dann sollte man sich nicht wundern. Und ich sag es ungern das ist nur der Anfang, diese Perspektivloskeit die in diesem unserem Land nur mit Beschneidung der Bevölkerung einher geht wird über kurz oder lang nicht gut gehen und vielleicht würde ein Verbot das nur noch beschleunigen, denn ich für meinen Teil spiel auch gerne solche spiele um mein Agressionspotenzial abzubauen.


----------



## Frazi (23. November 2006)

echohead am 23.11.2006 17:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Das die Politiker natürlich einen Buhmann parat haben und gleich mit Verbote drohen ist klar, das machen Sie ja seit anfang dieses jahrtausend, es ist ja einfacher ein Genere an Spielen oder nenn  ich es interaktive Medialeunterhaltung zu verteufeln, als sich mit den wirklichen Problemen auseinander zu setzten. Wieviele der Schulabgänger bekommen denn heute noch eine Lehrstelle ? Was ist mit Studienplätzen die mittlerweile bezahlt werden ? Wo sind die angepriesenden Ganztagsschulen wo gerade die beiden sich nicht hätten verstecken können bzw wenn geschultes personal an der schule gewesen wäre sie viel früher aufgefallen wären.


Ganz so schlimm steht es um die deutsche Gesellschaft noch nicht. Und nur weil man keine Lehrstelle bekommt, laeuft man doch nicht gleich Amok.
Arbeitslosigkeit ist 1 Faktor von vielen, also bitte nicht uebertreiben!
Ausserdem braucht man keine Ganztagsschulen, damit solche Leute auffallen. Das funktioniert nur dann, wenn ein gutes Verhaeltniss zwischen Schuelern und Lehrern herrscht, was an den meisten (ich kenne schliesslich nicht alle) deutschen Schulen nicht der Fall ist.   Aber das ist ein ganz anderes Thema...

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es vielleicht schon ein Fortschritt waere, wenn man sich an die Altersbeschraenkung halten wuerde. Was bringt eine USK 18, wenn 12 jaehrige ohne Probleme solche Spiele kaufen koennen?


----------



## Piros (23. November 2006)

*AW*

*Hey Leute, ich hab eine Idee, was wir alle tun können!!!!*

Ich bin jetzt mal auf so eine öffentliche Seite gegangen (Schul und Kultusministerium von Bayern) und hab eine "Protestmail" verfasst, die das Ministerium auffordert ein öffentliches Forum, dass zu Diskussionen aufruft, einzurichten.
Ihr müsst nicht viel machen! Nur kurz auf diese Seite gehen und eure Meinung in den Vorgefertigten E.Mail Bogen eintragen. So habt ihr die Chance was zu verändern!

Hier die Page: http://www.km.bayern.de/km/kontakt/email/

Ich hab z.B. das hier geschrieben (Weniger reicht natürlich auch):

Gute Tag sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
ich hab mich auf diese Seite begeben um meine Meinung über Computerspiele kund zu tun, bin 18 Jahre alt und besuche das Gymnasium.
Leider bin ich etwas entäuscht, dass es hier keinen Raum für Dikussionen gibt, was ich mir doch sehr erhofft hätte.
Ich fände es sehr angebracht ein öffentliches Internet Forum auf diesee Seite einzurichten, wo alt und jung ihre Meinung austauschen und wichtige Diskussionen führen können. Die Jugend sucht gerade heute nach dem Attentat in Emsdetten eine Plattform um sich artikulieren zu können. 
Es fehlt an einer öffentlich anerkannten Diskussionsplattform, die direkt mit der Politik in Verbindung steht, wo die Meinung der betroffenen Jugend, (unserer Jugend) angehört wird. 
Teile der Politik scheinen ohne informiert zu sein und ohne sich auf die Jugend zuzugehen über die Dinge zu reden, die diese Jugendlichen betreffen.
Tuen sie uns den gefallen, eine öffentliche Plattform einzurichten, die auf die heutige Generation zugeht und zu Diskussionen mit dieser aufruft.
Lassen sie auch uns an ihrer Meinungsbildung teilhaben und gestalten sie dadurch die Politik gerade für uns etwas farbiger.
Mit freundlichsten Grüßen


----------



## FlamishScript (23. November 2006)

*AW: AW*



			
				Piros am 23.11.2006 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin jetzt mal auf so eine öffentliche Seite gegangen (Schul und Kultusministerium von Bayern) und hab eine "Protestmail" verfasst (...)


Warte mal ab: Spätestens in einer halben Stunde steht die Polizei vor Deiner Tür ... um ne Runde CS mit Dir zu zocken


----------



## Trezeguet (23. November 2006)

*AW: AW*

Wieso sprechen die Politiker immer über PC-Spiele, wenn es um Gewalt geht - anstatt sich einmal Gedanken über das bescheidene Fernsehprogramm zu machen, das tagtäglich über die Mattscheibe flimmert.

Ein Mord nach dem anderen, einige Sendungen mit detaillierten Anleitungen, wie man es richtig macht, ohne erwischt zu werden - und in der Folge dann die lächerlichen "Gerichts-Soaps" und Seifenopern um das "verblodende" Volk vom Nachdenken abzuhalten.

Apropos PC-Spiele, anscheinend ist es einfacher etwas "zu verbieten" - als über praktikable Lösungen nachzudenken.

Die Entscheidungen in diesem Bereich erinnern an die Kampagnen gegen die Raucher in der Gesellschaft, wobei der Alkoholismus von den Krankenkassen als "Krankheit" anerkannt wird und die Raucher wohl zukünftig für Behandlungen selbst aufkommen dürfen....es gibt wohl doch mehr Alkoholiker unter den Politikern als Raucher   

Ein Kettenraucher kann noch arbeiten, ein Volltrukener ist dazu nicht mehr in der Lage.

Wer seine Agressionen am PC abbaut wird wohl kaum auf die Straße laufen um das eben gespielte in die Realität umzusetzen.

Wer PC-Spiele "nur verbieten" will, ohne Alternativen anzubieten hat den Bezug zur Realität verloren.


----------



## TBBPutzer (23. November 2006)

> Yahoo News hat folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> München (AP) Der bayerische Innenminister Günther Beckstein will Gewalt verherrlichende Computerspiele bei einem möglichen Verbot wie Kinderpornografie bekämpfen. «Killerspiele sollten bei der Strafbewährung in der Größenordnung von Kinderpornografie eingeordnet werden, damit es spürbare Strafen gibt», sagte der CSU-Politiker am Dienstag in München.



Ist das nicht schön. Moralisch, ethisch und natürlich auch strafrechtlich stellt Herr Beckstein das Schiessen auf virtuelle Pixelmännchen auf eine Stufe mit dem realen Vergewaltigen von Dreijährigen bzw. dem Aufgeilen an entsprechenden Vergewaltigungsszenen. Abgesehen davon, dass mir bei dem dadurch mehr als deutlich erkennbar werdenden Menschenbild von Herrn Beckstein nur noch schlecht wird, hätte seine abstruse Idee für uns alle ganz konkrete Auswirkungen:

Wir wären namlich auf einen Schlag alle Straftäter. Falls es jemand noch nicht in seiner ganzen Tragweite erfaßt haben sollte: Es geht längst nicht mehr nur um ein Verbot von bestimmten Spielen. Das bestimmte Spiele nicht mehr frei erhältlich sind, ist für Beckstein nicht mehr genug.

Jetzt soll also auch der Besitz solcher Spiele ebenso strafbar sein, wie der Besitz von Kinderpornografie. Das könnte für jeden "Killerspielspieler" faktisch eine Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu 2 Jahren bedeuten: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stgb/__184b.html



> Yahoo News hat folgendes geschrieben:
> 
> Ein Verbot der Herstellung und Verbreitung solcher Spiele sei überfällig, betonte Beckstein.



Da hat sich Kollege Beckstein wieder einmal nicht richtig informiert. Ein Verbot der Herstellung und Verbreitung gewaltverherrlichender Spiele gibt es schon längst: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/stgb/__131.html. Hersteller und Vertreiber solcher Games machen sich also bereits nach geltendem Recht strafbar. 

Nur die Spieler bislang noch nicht. Aber das wird sich nach den Vorstellungen von Beckstein wohl bald ändern, da diese sich seiner Meinung nach ohnehin auf dem gleichen Niveau wie Kinderficker bewegen ...


----------



## JTKirk7712 (23. November 2006)

Also ich find die Reaktion der Poloitiker für völlig am Ziel vorbe gehend. Denn Ego-Shooter können kaum Ursache für Gewalt sein höchstens Mittel zum Zweck. Denn wenn einer auf Gewalt steht und Ego-Shooter spielt wird der kaum friedlich wie ein Lamm, nur weil man ihm das sog. Killerspiel entzieht. Aber diese Spiele sind ja für unsere auf populistischen Erfolg abzielenden Politiker ja ein leichtes zu verurteilen (Nr.1: Super Schlagwort mit negativem Touch: "Killerspiel" (möchte mal wissen wer das Wort wieder erfunden hat?) Nr.2: wird sofort von allen Medien insbesondere TV und Zeitng aufgegriffen, weil diese genausowehnig Ahnung von der Materie haben). Lieber sollte mal dran gedacht werden die Kids von der Straße wegzuholen und nicht alle Freizeiteinrichtungen zu schließen, weil wir ja alle kein Geld haben (aber die Diäten werden jaimmer schön erhöt).

Achtung Satire:Achso wenn man Die Ego-Shooter verbieten will, was wird dan aus z.B.Gothic werden da nicht auch völlig friedliebende und unschuldige Orks geschnätzelt?


----------



## DerBoom (23. November 2006)

Warum wollen Politiker "Killerspiele" verbieten? Ganz einfach: Sie sind Wählergeil. Sie präsentieren den perfekten Grund & Sündenbock und sagen, sie schalten diese Bedrohung für unsere Jugend und Somit die Gefahr für Amokläufe aus, um viele Wähler zu bekommen  -.-
Durch Computerspiele werd ich nicht aggressiv. Politiker, Frontal 21, Quer und meine von Quer beeinflusste Mutter machen mich Aggressiv.
Ach, und ich hab jetzt übrigens meiner Mutter nach keine Ahnung mehr von der Realität und bin vollkommen in meiner Scheinwelt versunken, obwohl sie keinen Peil hat, was ich vor meinem PC mach... Seit grad eben Quer geguckt hat -.-


----------



## Photosynthesizer (23. November 2006)

*Killerspiele,Killermusik,Tintenkiller,Kilertomaten oder wie sie auch immer usw.*

Sehr geehrte Leser und Leserinnen,

... Wir sollten uns wohl grundlegend darüber Gedanken machen, welche schwerwiegenden Folgen Killerspiele für unsere Jugend, Kinder usw. hat.

Ich frage mich jedoch ob diese Diskussion nicht völlig überflüssssig ist, da das deutsche Volk ja eh vom Aussterben bedroht ist. 
Denn die Jugendlichen, die irgendwann mal erwachsen werden und sich eventuell eine Familie zulegen wollen , haben sich zu gegebener Zeit woll schon längst selbst eliminiert. 

Liebe Politiker (natürlich nicht alle),
Um solch ein Horrorszenario zu vermeiden, ist es sinnvoll, dass wir das Fernsehen, harte Musik, Computer, Bücher von Stephen King usw. im Ganzen verbieten. Das Ergebnis wäre dann das Paradies, also glückliche Familien, die eure Rente und die (Fl)/(T)op-Manager finanzieren. 
Oder ist ein Medienverbot doch nicht so sinnvoll?
-nein, denn ohne diese Verbote also ohne Fernsehen, Internet usw. wäre es nicht mehr so einfach das Volk zu manipulieren und dessen eigene Meinung  zu zerstören. 


Liebe Leser/innen

Ich bin momentan im sozialen Bereich eine Ausbildung und ja ich spiele auch ganz gern mal das ein oder andere PC-Spiel. (Da ich allerdings eher Rollenspiele zocke werde ich als Tatwaffe wohl ein Küchenmesser  oder eine Bratpfanne verwenden.) Und nein ich bin nicht gefärdet, denn ich höre leichte karibische Musik, bin gerne mit Freunden unterwegs und habe einen Beruf gewählt, bei dem einem die Arbeit bestimmt nie ausgeht 

!!!!!! Meine Ansicht (unter Anderem durch mein Arbeitsumfeld beeinflusst) :

- Es spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle, die zu solch einer Tat bzw. zu einer psychischen Erkrankung führen können.

z.B. - die zunehmende Armut in den sozial schwachen Schichten,
       - die hohe Belastung für ein Kind in einer zerrütteten Familie
       - der Erfolgsdruck, oder keine Arbeit
       - keine erlichen Beziehungen oder wahre Freundschaften
       - vielleicht auch wenn man zu viel Geld besitzt und noch immer nicht 
         satt ist
       - und noch tausende Gründe mehr, die zu Problemen führen können


Und zum Abschluss meines Kommentar: 
! An alle Leser/innen ,
Für all die Leute,  die bei den wirklichen Problemen wegschauen und gerne der Wahrheit aus dem Weg  gehen, am 24.12.2006 erscheint ein neues Computerspiel. Dieses heist El Presidente Georg W. Bu.. . Der Sinn besteht darin, auf einen roten Knopf zu drücken und dadurch ganz unpersönlich soviel Menschen wie nur Möglich zu vernichten.  

Und noch an den Herr Beckenstein (oder wie auch immer der Name war) 
Ich konnte ihre Aussage vom Dienstag leider nicht verfolgen. Gehe aber davon aus, dass die Berichterstattung der "Yahoo News" nicht komplett falsch ist.
Daher an Sie: schauen sie mal in die Augen eines jungen Mädchen oder Jungen, die/der misshandelt wurde  - und anschließend betrachten Sie bitte ein Pc-Spiel wie Half-Life, Doom usw. Nach diesen beiden unterschiedlichen Erfahrungen fragen sie sich bitte, bei welchem Anblick sie noch eher ruhig einschlafen können!!!!


----------



## wtfisazeroth (23. November 2006)

Hallo allerseits ich wollte hier mal meine Meinung kund tun:
Ich bin gerade mal 15 Jahre alt, zocke aber schon seit 2 Jahren CS &co. Ich HABE mit meinen Eltern darüber gesprochen und ich WEISS das das ein PC-Spiel ist und nicht die wirklichkeit!! es ist egal wie detailliert der Pc-Tod simuliert wird, ich werde deswegen nicht zum Amok-läufer.
Wer aus guten sozialen Verhältnissen kommt, läßt sich durch PC-Spiele nicht aus der bahn werfen! 
Und das ist der Punkt! Nicht die Spiele müssen sich ändern, sonder die sozialen Verhältnisse! Denn ich laufe nicht amok, weil ich in nem Spiel(!) schonmal nen pixelgegner umgelegt habe, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen das ich durchdrehe, wenn ich keine geld habe, alle auf mich scheißen, meine Familie vor die Hunde geht und ich in der Schule (oder wo auch immer) nur gemmobbed werde.
Daran muss was gedreht werden, nicht an den Spielen!!!!


----------



## Nagualo (23. November 2006)

NRWunited am 22.11.2006 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Komischerweise fangen mit diesem Thema immer nur Leute an die sich mal wieder ins Gespräch bringen wollen, weil sie sonst keine Sau mehr beachten würde. Man muss sich doch nur mal anschauen wer da alles auf den Zug aufspringt. Bestes Beispiel ist Herr Stoiber, der in der letzten Zeit einen starken Imageverlust hatte, sogar in Bayern.
> 
> "Spielen wir doch einfach mal mit der Angst unwissender Eltern um wieder Gehör zu bekommen." Das scheint mir immer das Motto zu sein, an objektiven Debatten haben die doch kein Interesse, denn jetzt mal ehrlich, gute Artikel zu diesem Thema gibt es zu Hauf und mit den Spielen selber beschäftigen sich die "Hetzer" doch auch nicht. Warum auch, den gewünschten Effekt haben sie ja schon jetzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## derigelmitderdeagle (23. November 2006)

ich finde das soooo assozial die schei*** politiker die selber keine ahnung haben strafen uns für einen spinner der die ganze zeit zu hause hockt und sich exekutierungen anschaut und nichts anderes zum tuhen hat

ich kritisiere schon den ausdruck "killerspiel" weil des kommt so rüber als ob wir kleine kinder wären die nich wissen was sie tuhen.

ich mein es ist einfach die faulheit der politiker und die angst wählerstimmen zu verlieren und da viele zocker minderjährig sind und weil wir eine minderheit sind ist das eine sauerei das so aszunutzen ich berufe mich auf das minderheitenschutzgesetz und auf das recht der freihen meinungsäußerung die auch durch spiele übermittelt werden kann.

und ausserdem finde ich es eine sauerei dass die spiele insgesamt immernoch nciht als kunst gelten

(also wenn britney spears gekrächts kunst ist dann sind das spiele schon 100000000000000*10^23456778 mal)

also meiner meinung ist die richtige lösung den jungendlichen mehr beschäftigung zu geben und mehr psychologische unterstützung in schulen zu praktzieren und nicht einfach das verbieten was am einfachsten ist


jetzt haben wir in deutschland schon die größte games messe die games konvention das wir dann alles kaputt gehen und solche firmen wie crytek werden abwandern weil wer will dann in deutschland schon noch spiele produzieren wenn sie verboten sind



und überwachung im internet finde ich die größte sauerei die es überhaupt giebt wenn das gestartet wird bin ich schneller aus deutschland weg als die irgendwas verbieten können  
das is ja höllen dämlich
da bekomm cih so nen hals


----------



## Florian-D (23. November 2006)

Sorry einen so schlechten Bericht wie in "Kontraste" habe ich noch nie gesehen. Ich zähle mich mal zur getesteten Mittelschicht und wenn ich von den gemachten Aussagen ausgehe, dann dürfte ich jetzt nicht hier sitzen, weil ich zu blöd zum PC einschalten bin.   
Ich spiele jetzt seit 10 Jahren regelmäßig und habe dennoch mein Abi mit 2 gemacht.


----------



## Nagualo (23. November 2006)

Strykaar am 22.11.2006 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> olebm am 22.11.2006 17:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naaeeeiin. Nur ein potentieller..


----------



## Nagualo (23. November 2006)

Trancesistor am 23.11.2006 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum  nur Killerspiele verbieten?
> Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass ein Grossteil von Beteiligten an Verkehrsunfällen zuhause einen Computer mit mind. einem Rennspiel haben. Also sind Rennspiele schuld an der hohen Unfallrate! Die müssen verboten werden!
> MB


Jaahh.. :-o Man sollte NeedForSpeed verbieten. Killer-Rennspiele!!


----------



## zordiac (23. November 2006)

> Fakt ist: brutale Spiele sorgen sicher für vermehrte Aggressionen und ein verändertes Sozialbild. Das will hier doch niemand ernsthaft anzweifeln?



Fakt? Aha...
Welcher Sozialpädagoge hat Dir denn das beim Bionade-Trinken erzählt?

Geht Dir das so, dass sich beim Spielen Dein Sozialbild verändert? Macht Dich das aggressiv? Dann solltest Du dich dringend in professionelle Behandlung begeben, ehrlich. Schlechte Anzeichen.

Denn: Fakt ist: wer soetwas tatsächlich glaubt, der ist nicht sehr schlau - 
und das willst Du doch nicht ernsthaft anzweifeln, oder?


----------



## zordiac (23. November 2006)

Ja, oder wieviele von den Sexualstraftätern haben sich vor einer Tat ein paar Teeni-Anal-Natursekt-Bondage Videos reingezogen, wie sie sich jeder Depp in selbst der kleinsten Videothek stapelweise ausleihen kann ???

Einfacher Populismus. Typisch vor allem für Leute wie Herrn Adol...äh, nein Herrn Edmund Stoiber und so...

Und das lächerlichste ist dabei: Die genannten Spiele sind alle ab 18. Hier geht es ausschliesslich um Verletzungen der Aufsichtspflicht. Wenn mein zwölfjähriger Sohn Soldier of Fortune spielen würde, tät ich ihm bestimmt das Monitorkabel kappen. 
Die Eltern von vielen Kids machen sich aber nicht die Mühe sich damit auseinanderzusetzen und lassen die Kinder halt Mortal Kombat und so spielen. Und dieses Problem hat mit der Existenz irgendwelcher Kinderspiele nix zu tun. Sondern nur mit der Aufsichtspflicht. 



			
				SirWinston am 22.11.2006 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte es für durchaus vorstellbar, dass Leute, die psychisch nicht auf der Höhe sind, sich durch Videospiele negativ beeinflussen lassen. Und man muss schon ziemlich fern jeglicher Realität sein, um mit Vorderladern ein Massaker anrichten zu wollen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, zum Glück war er nicht besser ausgerüstet.
> Stellt sich nur die Frage, was ein Verbot solcher Spiele erreichen kann, bei jemandem der sich auch Waffen über das Internet besorgt?
> 
> BtW. Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand geprüft, wie viele der jungen Leute, die sich und andere jedes Wochenende mit ihrem Auto ins Unglück reissen zu Hause Grand Tourismo und Need for Speed rumliegen haben? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, liegen die jährlichen Zahlen der Verkehrsopfer deutlich höher als die der Opfer von Amokläufen. Sicher kann man den Unglücksfahrern keinen Vorsatz (ausser zu schnelles Fahren) unterstellen, aber ein möglicher Einfluss von Videospielen lässt sich hier auch nicht verleugnen.


----------



## greenplay (23. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl93eK5n2j4


----------



## greenplay (23. November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tl93eK5n2j4


----------



## Janovino (23. November 2006)

Na ja, man kann ja einfach mal die umgekehrte Aussage treffen.

Spiele mit Gewalt und Pistolen und Blut sind ungefährlich für jedermann. Es gab noch keinen Fall, dass jemand aufgrund CS oder HITMAN oder GTA(...) auf die Idee kam eine Pistole in die Hand zu nehmen und jemanden zu erschießen. Zwar haben die ganzen Amok-Täter gespielt, aber das machen viele andere auch und sind keine Mörder. Das heißt also, und ich finde das ist Beweiß genug, das gewalttätige Computerspiele keine Gefahr bergen.
Was wirklich in den Menschen vor sich ging ist eine andere Frage und gehört nicht hierher.

Also ich wiederhole: "Killerspiele" sind NICHT Gefährlich und können ungehindert weitergespielt werden.


----------



## Spassbremse (23. November 2006)

Janovino am 23.11.2006 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, man kann ja einfach mal die umgekehrte Aussage treffen.
> 
> Spiele mit Gewalt und Pistolen und Blut sind ungefährlich für jedermann. Es gab noch keinen Fall, dass jemand aufgrund CS oder HITMAN oder GTA(...) auf die Idee kam eine Pistole in die Hand zu nehmen und jemanden zu erschießen. Zwar haben die ganzen Amok-Täter gespielt, aber das machen viele andere auch und sind keine Mörder. Das heißt also, und ich finde das ist Beweiß genug, das gewalttätige Computerspiele keine Gefahr bergen.
> Was wirklich in den Menschen vor sich ging ist eine andere Frage und gehört nicht hierher.
> ...



Gratulation. Aufgrund Deiner umwerfend logisch dedizierten Argumentation wird auch ein Edmund Stoiber letztlich einsehen _müssen_, dass "Killerspiele" keine schädliche Wirkung auf Jugendliche haben.
Ich verneige mich in Ehrfurcht vor dieser geistigen Leistung!

Gruss,
Bremse






Spoiler



Sollte das Ganze als Satire gemeint sein, hast Du wirklich meine Hochachtung....


----------



## Janovino (23. November 2006)

Demnach: selbst wenn man alle Spiele in Deutschland verbieten würde und zugleich alle von den PCs und Konsolen verschwinden würden, gäbe es immer noch junge Menschen die plötzlich auf die absurde Idee kommen, nach einer Waffe zu greifen und in eine Schule oder einen Einkaufsladen zu stürmen und wie wild um sich zu ballern, um so viele Menschen als möglich in den Tod zu schießen! Diese Art von Anfällen gab es schon immer, nur damals nicht mit Schußwaffen sondern starken Ästen, Knüppeln, Schwertern und Bögen, und wird es auch immer geben.

Das ist nunmal eine Tatsache - findet euch damit ab!

Und jetzt spiele ich Kidkiller 2 auf dem guten neuen C64 Emulator!


----------



## MrBerlintype (23. November 2006)

TBBPutzer am 23.11.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> > Yahoo News hat folgendes geschrieben:
> >
> > München (AP) Der bayerische Innenminister Günther Beckstein will Gewalt verherrlichende Computerspiele bei einem möglichen Verbot wie Kinderpornografie bekämpfen. «Killerspiele sollten bei der Strafbewährung in der Größenordnung von Kinderpornografie eingeordnet werden, damit es spürbare Strafen gibt», sagte der CSU-Politiker am Dienstag in München.
> 
> ...



Weißte, was mich darüber am meisten dabei wundert? Mich wundert wirklich, dass speziell diese Äußerung von Beckstein (der ja gerne mal provoziert, haha), von einem Großteil der Spieler, also uns, einfach so hingenommen wird. Ist zwar noch nicht so lange her, dass er das gesagt hat, aber als ich das  vorgestern gehört habe, dachte ich echt, ich bin im falschen Film. 

Ich selbst spiele zwar mehr Strategiespiele (aktuell Company of Heroes, die amerikanische Version), fahre aber zwischendurch dennoch ganz gerne mal in San Andreas herum und bin auch ganz gerne in City 17 unterwegs. Doch die Idee, das auch nur ansatzweise mit der Realität in Verbindung zu bringen, ist mir nur insofern gekommen, dass es tatsächlich Realität ist, dass ich vor meinem Rechner sitze und mich beispielsweise mit der virtuellen Figur Gordon Freeman in einer fiktiven Welt bewege und fiktive Geschichten nacherlebe, und das auf einer Ebene, die mit meinem Alltag glücklicherweise nicht das geringste zu tun hat. 
Ehe ich jetzt zu speziell werde: Ich finde es empörend, dass sich ein Politiker auf diese Art und Weise äußern darf, und es die Masse (ja, damit meine ich auch uns, liebe Gamer) einfach so hinnimmt. Wie schon mein Vorredner treffend feststellt: wir werden hier in einem Maß kriminalisiert, das nicht einmal ansatzweise hinnehmbar ist - zumindest nicht in einer freien Gesellschaft. Und in der befinden wir uns schließlich. 

Wir dürfen nämlich hierbei nicht vergessen, dass es auch in der Politik Menschen gibt, die durchaus den Durchblick haben - glücklicherweise auch parteienübergreifend. Ich hab' zwar gerade den Namen nicht parat, aber der niedersächsische CDU-Familienminister hat da sehr realistische Ansichten. Eine vorschnelle Verurteilung der Politiker von unserer Seite ist ebenso sinnlos wie die Argumentation von Stoiber, Beckstein und Wulff. Ich glaube, da sollten wir vor allem aufpassen. Sonst haben wir nämlich wirklich keine Chance. Leider sind wir (mal wieder) in der Position, uns für unser Hobby rechtfertigen zu müssen, aufgrund eines (erneuten) traurigen Anlasses, dessen Vermeidung eindeutig nicht stattgefunden hat. Tatsache ist aber auch, dass Diskussionbedarf besteht - dies allerdings bereits seit dem 26. April 2002. 
Und sämtliche Elektronikverkaufsketten hauen spiele raus wie nichts, und das unabhängig von den Altersbegrenzungen für Spiele, die es nicht umsonst gibt. Da wäre es sinnvoll, anzusetzen. Und dann können wir weiterreden.


----------



## Stealth (24. November 2006)

Ok dann verbietet man alles. zB. auch AGRRO Berlin und der ganze andere misst, und schickt  die Eltern in den Knast die ihren kindern solche spiele kaufen oder es zumindest dulden das ihre sprösslinge "damit meine ich alle minderjährigen"
an solches material rankommen. dann können wir gleich wieder ADOLF HITLER  schreien und ne Partei gründen  die dann heisst "NSDAP"und alles wird gut wenn alles unter zensur steht. Ich sage ganz klar nein zu einer solchen Reacktion.

Denn man hätte dem typen mal zuhöhren sollen, denn das hat wohl offenbar niemand getan.

man kann doch nicht jeden der ein solches spiel zoggt gleich unterstellen er sei ein Amokleufer!!!???

meine meinung ist seine eltern haben einfach in der erzieung was falsch gemacht


----------



## ElBorbah (24. November 2006)

frage aus einem intelligenztest:

viele jugendliche spielen "killerspiele". manche jugendliche begehen einen amoklauf.
welche der folgenden aussagen lassen sich aus den oben genannten fakten logisch ableiten und sind wahr?
- alle jugendlichen, die amok laufen, spielen "killerspiele".
- alle jugendlichen, die "killerspiele" spielen, werden amok laufen.
- viele jugendliche, die einen amoklauf begingen, spielten "killerspiele".
- viele jugendliche, die bisher keinen amoklauf begangen haben, spielen "killerspiele".
- jugendliche, die nicht amoklaufen, spielen keine "killerspiele".
- alle jugendlichen tragen grüne kniebundhosen.


seinen wir doch mal ehrlich: jugendschutz ist ein fass ohne boden. während man lauthals "killerspiele" für alles übel auf der welt verantwortliche macht, langzeitstudien zum thema "killerspiele und ihre folgen" durchgeführt werden, und während die diversen institutionen darüber grübelt ab welchem alter man gewisse inhalte von medien freigibt, stossen kinder und jugendliche sowie erwachsene auf aller welt beim surfen im internet, zufällig oder gezielt, auf sogenannte "funvideos". zu dieser kategorie von unterhaltungsvideos zählen neben lustigen computergenerierten comikanimationen und ausschnitten aus albernen slapstickfilmen sowie selbstgedrehten sketchen angehender comedians auch solche "funvideos" die reale szenen realer gewalt zeigen. neben amateuraufnahmen von schlimmen (verkehrs)unfällen, reihen sich auch hinrichtungs- sowie vergewaltigungs- als auch selbstmordvideos unter der kategorie der "funvideos" ein. und die rede ist nicht von szenen aus gewaltverherrlichenden spielfilmen, sondern von filmischen dokumenten tatsächlich stattgefundener ereignisse. filme, auf denen brutalste und schrecklichste szenen aus der realität gezeigt werden, selbst bewusst zur vermarktung aufgenommene vergewaltigungen mit anschliessender folterung und ermordung der opfer, und natürlich auch im weitesten sinne pornographie die die grenzen der vorstellungskraft eines gesunden menschenverstandes bei weitem übertrifft, laufen in der unterhaltungsbranche des www unter der kategorie der "funvideos". so ist es ein kinderspiel solche videos im internet zu finden, egal ob man sie sucht oder nicht.
angesichts dieser tatsache halte ich es für absurd sich überhaupt gedanken über sogenannte "killerspiele" und ihren mögichen einfluss auf kinder und jugendlicher zu machen.


----------



## gugelhupf1a (24. November 2006)

ElBorbah am 24.11.2006 06:33 schrieb:
			
		

> frage aus einem intelligenztest:
> 
> viele jugendliche spielen "killerspiele". manche jugendliche begehen einen amoklauf.
> welche der folgenden aussagen lassen sich aus den oben genannten fakten logisch ableiten und sind wahr?
> ...




Nochmal zum mitschreiben:

Die Gewalt-PC-Spiele sind nur ein Teil des Problems. Das Problem ist, dass heutzutage Gewaltszenen technisch perfekt inszeniert und mit einer unglaublichen impressiven Gewalt auf Kinder und Jugendliche von allen Bildschirmen her eindröhnen. Das auf Grund der Tatsache, dass man dadurch Menschen ans Medium binden, und dadurch Kohle machen kann (-> alles Gangster).
Das ganze in einer Gesellschaft, in der wenig Zeit, Liebe und Geld für Kinder vorhanden ist, und nur Materielles zählt.
Jeder muss das auf irgendeine Weise verdauen. Die meisten schaffen das ohne OFFENSICHTLICHE Folgen. Manche schaffen das halt nicht, mit teilweise absurden Folgen (Überkompensation, Neurosen etc...)

Die Politiker wissen genau, dass Verbote und Altersfreigaben nichts bringen, sondern sind wie üblich nur stimmengeil (-> alles Gangster).

Hört BITTE auf mit der Diskussion, ob man durch PC-Spielen zum Amokläufer wird. 

DAS PROBLEM IST WESENTLICH VIELSCHICHTIGER!!!!!!!


----------



## EK-EselKind (24. November 2006)

[Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

Wie sie mitbekommen haben fand vor wenigen Tagen ein Amoklauf wieder in einer Schule statt. Was ich sehr bedauere doch noch mehr bedauere ich die Politik, denn das einzige was ihnen einfällt "Killerspiele sind Schuld !!!! " Jetzt kommen meine Fragen:

1. Warum finden Amokläufe fast immer in Schulen statt?

A.: Weil das BILDUNGSSYSTEM versagt hat. (Lehrer Mangel/Schulschließungen und Fehlstunden)

2. Warum wird sofort behauptet das "Killerspiele" daran Schuld sind?

A.:  Weil die Politik sich zu fein ist eigene fehler einzugestehen, denn Amok läuft man nicht durch Computerspiele sondern wenn man mit seinem Leben nicht klar kommt evtl. kein Selbstwertgefühl mehr besitzt und WARUM? Logisch KEIN Arbeitsplatz nach der Schule Kein Geld logisch oder?

3. Wenn "Killerspiele" so gefährlich sind warum werden sie dann von der USK freigegeben?

A.: Logisch bringt ja Geld für den Staat.

4. Warum passieren mehr Straftaten unter Alkohol oder Drogeneinfluss?

A.: Weil einfach jedes Kind auch unter 16 schon in Kontaklt mit Alkohol in kontakt kommen kann ohne Ausweis ohne Kontrollen
und natürlich auch Zigaretten wo dem Staat am Ende wieder das geld fehlt.

5. Warum sind "Killerfilme" nicht daran Schuld?

A.: Müsste man ja den Tv- Sendern wahrscheinlich fehlendes geld bezahlen.

6. Warum wird dann zum Beispiel nicht Need for Speed verboten? Könnte doch einer auch mal im real life so fahren??

A.: Wie soll ein 12 Jähriger an ein Auto kommen? ganz einfach wie 14 Jähriger an Zigaretten und Alkohol ran kommt.


Mfg.

 EselKind und Millionen von anderen Zockern/gamer / Killerspiele Spieler

(Diese version befindet sich zur Zeit im E- Postfach der Bundesregierung)


----------



## gugelhupf1a (24. November 2006)

Nochmal zum mitschreiben:

Die Gewalt-PC-Spiele sind nur ein Teil des Problems. Das Problem ist, dass heutzutage Gewaltszenen technisch perfekt inszeniert und mit einer unglaublichen impressiven Gewalt auf Kinder und Jugendliche von allen Bildschirmen her eindröhnen. Das auf Grund der Tatsache, dass man dadurch Menschen ans Medium binden, und dadurch Kohle machen kann (-> alles Gangster).
Das ganze in einer Gesellschaft, in der wenig Zeit, Liebe und Geld für Kinder vorhanden ist, und nur Materielles zählt.
Jeder muss das auf irgendeine Weise verdauen. Die meisten schaffen das ohne OFFENSICHTLICHE Folgen. Manche schaffen das halt nicht, mit teilweise absurden Folgen (Überkompensation, Neurosen etc...)

Die Politiker wissen genau, dass Verbote und Altersfreigaben nichts bringen, sondern sind wie üblich nur stimmengeil (-> alles Gangster).

Hört BITTE auf mit der Diskussion, ob man durch PC-Spielen zum Amokläufer wird. 

DAS PROBLEM IST WESENTLICH VIELSCHICHTIGER!!!!!!!


----------



## Storyteller (24. November 2006)

gugelhupf1a am 24.11.2006 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal zum mitschreiben:
> 
> Die Gewalt-PC-Spiele sind nur ein Teil des Problems. Das Problem ist, dass heutzutage Gewaltszenen technisch perfekt inszeniert und mit einer unglaublichen impressiven Gewalt auf Kinder und Jugendliche von allen Bildschirmen her eindröhnen. Das auf Grund der Tatsache, dass man dadurch Menschen ans Medium binden, und dadurch Kohle machen kann (-> alles Gangster).
> Das ganze in einer Gesellschaft, in der wenig Zeit, Liebe und Geld für Kinder vorhanden ist, und nur Materielles zählt.
> ...



Prinzipiell /sign

Aber ich finde es generell gut, wenn sich die Leute hier in einer Diskussion auseinandersetzen. Allerdings hast Du Recht, wenn Du schreibst, dass man sich einen Streit um "Machen Gewaltspiele alle Zocker früher oder später zu Amokläufern?" sparen kann. Denn das ist offensichtlich nicht der Fall.


----------



## gugelhupf1a (24. November 2006)

Gewalt als dramaturgisches Element, um den Leuten einen Adrenalin-Kick zu versetzen, ist dermaßen zum Standard (vorallem in der kommerziellen Filmindustrie) geworden, dass da offensichtlich keiner mehr drüber nachdenkt, was diese Bilder und Szenen bei sensiblen, unreifen Menschen (aber auch bei "`Normalen") letzendendes für Bewältigungsarbeit erfordern.

Ich bin heute 32 und muss heute noch manchmal vor dem Einschlafen an gewisse Gewalt-Filmszenen denken die ich so mit 10 oder so im Fernsehen gesehen habe, und die mich heute noch belasten (sei es nur, dass sie mir gerade nur irgendwie die Stimmung verderben).

Ich persönlich finde diesbezüglich die Filmindustrie viel schlimmer. Zur Zeit sind die allermeisten PC-Spiele weit davon entfernt so eindringliche Gewalt rüberzubringen und doch relativ harmlos, aber ACHTUNG! --- die sind auf dem besten Weg dorthin.


----------



## magiccali99 (24. November 2006)

Wegen dieses Amoklaufes und weil in unserem Ort in der Schule jemand bedroht wurde durch einen Mittschüler, wurde die Diskussion bereits Gestern zwischen meiner Verlobten, meiner Mutter und mir entfacht.

2 Frauen sind natürlich dagegen, gehört abgeschaft, NUR DESHALB sind lauter Killer unterwegs.
Genau.

Ich spiele auch seit C64 Zeiten.
Green Beret, Commandos, dann PC, nun Doom Quake und Co.

Ich sah mir auch "Kung Fu" im TV an, oder ShaolinFilme.
TATSACHE ist:

Auch wenn ich provoziert wurde, ich habe keinen "umgehackt", ne ich blieb ruhig. Ich stand darüber.
Hätte ich keine Chance gehabt und wäre im Spital gelandet, okay, dann wehrt man sich.
Aber sonst....

Also von wegen Killerinstinkt wecken u.s.w...

Ich behaupte sogar, das diese Games die Aggressionen die man heute hat die ganz NORMAL sind, bei dem Leistungsdruck, Stress  und Verkehr u.s.w...
das man diese dadurch abbaut.

Ich war mal total sauer wegen Beziehungskriese früher.
Ich ging zum PC, CheatMode, und Rattattata.
Ist doch besser als zum Nachbarn zu gehen oder in die Kneipe und dort dann auf den Tisch zu hauen? Oder?

Aggressionen sind Menschlich. Das manche durchdrehen ist leider tatsache.
Aber als Beispiel Jack the Ripper, wetten er spielte keine PC-Spiele? 

Fazit: Ich finde, es gibt vielleicht ein paar "Geistig Behinderte" die glauben die Spiele sind realität, und dann durchdrehen.


Tatsache ist, das Kind das bei uns in der Schule jemanden bedroht hat, von dem die Mutter nimmt Drogen, der Vater ist nicht sein echter, dunkelhäutig, und schlägt angeblich das Kind.
Na was macht das Kind? Es wälzt den Hass auf jemanden ab dem es überlegen ist. einem mitschüler.
Ich weis natürlich nicht ob das Kind PC spielt *g*
Aber es war schon früher so, in meiner Kindheit wo PCs erst aufgekommen sind: Kinder mit schlechten Elternverhältnissen waren meist die Brutalen, Auffälligen....

So, nun hau ich noch mehr am Tisch.
Wieviele tote gibt es wegen Alkohol täglich?
Also weg damit. Weg mit Alk, mit Games, mit brutale Filme.
Sogar Krieg-Reportagen, die ECHT sind, denn es passiert wirklich...das im Krieg Leute brutal ermordet werden.

Zudem kann ich denk ich beruhigen.
Wenn die wirklich solche Spiele verbieten, kauft sich deshalb niemand "Sims" statt dessen.
Sprich, die Wirtschaft würde leiden!
Das ist auch der Grund warum es Alkohol noch gibt. Und die Zigaretten die ja so schädlich sind für Alle.

lg.


----------



## ElBorbah (24. November 2006)

gugelhupf1a am 24.11.2006 09:36 schrieb:
			
		

> ElBorbah am 24.11.2006 06:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich wollte nur meinen unmut zum ausdruck bringen über das spontane "killerspiele gehetze" direkt nachdem bekannt wurde, dass der amokläufer, so wie viele andere jugendliche auch, gerne "killerspiele" spielte.
abgesehen davon, dass das nur eine polemik ist um stimmung und stimmen zu machen (was ja üblicherweise auf so ziemlich jedes politiker-wort zutrifft), ist es einfach nur eine dumme aussage der keine logische folgerung vorangeht.
es ist eine frechheit und verantwortungslosigkeit der politiker einfach das erstbeste schlagwort in den raum zu werfen um die wahren ursachen zu verdrängen. das funktioniert natürlich, weil die meisten erwachsenen, die ohne computer aufgewachsen sind, keine ahnung von computerspielen haben.

es ist auch einfach so, dass es in deutschen schulen eine erschreckende menge an sehr, sehr schlechten lehrern gibt. mit schlechten lehrern meine ich nicht nur die unfähigkeit lehrstoff herüber zu bringen, sonder vor allem das totale versagen im umgang mit den schülern. die meisten lehrer neigen dazu schüler in schubladen zu stecken anhand der zensuren die diese erhalten. ich selbst war überdurchschnittlich lange schüler (3mal nicht versetzt) und mir machte oft die gerningschätzung mancher lehrer mir gegenüber zu schaffen: schlechte noten = schlechter schüler = schlechter, minderwertiger mensch. das problem dabei ist, dass man als schüler 1. kaum chancen hat die vorurteile der lehrer zu entkräften, sonder auch 2. das hineinwachsen des schülers in die vom lehrer vorgegebene rolle.
ein beispiel aus meiner schulzeit:
bei einem neuen deutschlehrer schrieb ich einen ziemlich guten ersten aufsatz für den ich eine 1,5 erhielt. meine darauffolgenden aufsätze waren meiner einschätzung nach sehr schlecht und hätten allesamt bestenfalls eine 4 verdient. der lehrer jedoch, der mich als guten aufsätzeschreiber klassifiziert hatte, gab mir für den 2. aufsatz eine zwei. für den dritten eine 2,5. für den vierten eine 3. usw. er gab mir also bessere noten als ich sie für meine leistung verdient gehabt hätte, weil er mich in der rolle eines guten schülers sah und passte seine notengebung nur nach und nach der tatsächlichen leistung an.
genauso geht es auch anders rum. nachdem ich die 5. klasse wiederholen musste, hatte ich dann in der 6. klasse wieder den selben mathelehrer wie in der 5. in der ich nicht versetzt wurde. er schaute mich eindringlich an und meinte dann zu mir :"wir kennen uns...". ich kam mir vor wie ein schwerverbrecher.


----------



## gugelhupf1a (24. November 2006)

ElBorbah am 24.11.2006 10:16 schrieb:
			
		

> gugelhupf1a am 24.11.2006 09:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolut richtig. Die Politiker sind wirklich alle nur Machtgeil und wollen ihr Schäfchen ins Trockene bringen. Also werden solche emotionalen Themen gerne zum Stimmenfang aufgegriffen.

Die wirklichen Probleme liegen z.B. in solche Sachen wie du sie aufgezählt hast. 
Das verstärkte Konsumieren von PC-Gewalt-Spielen und Gewaltfilmen schon von Kindern und Jugendlichen ist ein Symptom einer kranken Gesellschaft und verfehlter (Familien-)Politik und nicht die Ursache.


----------



## gugelhupf1a (24. November 2006)

Absolut richtig. Die Politiker sind wirklich alle nur Machtgeil und wollen ihr Schäfchen ins Trockene bringen. Also werden solche emotionalen Themen gerne zum Stimmenfang aufgegriffen.

Die wirklichen Probleme liegen z.B. in solche Sachen wie du sie aufgezählt hast. 
Das verstärkte Konsumieren von PC-Gewalt-Spielen und Gewaltfilmen schon von Kindern und Jugendlichen ist ein Symptom einer kranken Gesellschaft und verfehlter (Familien-)Politik und nicht die Ursache. [/quote]


...........mit "kranker Gesellschaft" meine ich z.B. eine Gesellschaft in der das Zeigen eines nackten Körpers im Fernsehen verhindert wird (Zensur-Balken in MTv z.B.), die Darstellung von Gewalt in jeglicher Form jedoch weitgehend akzeptiert wird. 
Das kommt z.B. alles noch von der Scheiß katholischen Kirche, Die haben immer schon die Waffen gesegnet und die Sexualität verdammt.
Oder in Amerika  das Rauchen verboten wird weil es nachgewiesenerweise Leben kostet, aber auf der anderen Seite täglich im Irak Menschen getötet werden. 
Hier kann man gut dabei sehen, dass es bei Verboten nicht um den Wert Mensch geht, sondern eigentlich nur um die Staatsmacht auszudrücken.


----------



## Amanie (24. November 2006)

Killerspiele sind sicher nicht der Grund dafür das es auf der Welt Amokläufe gibt!! Es liegt wohl eher daran das die Leute psychisch Labil sind und in ihrem Umfeld niemanden haben der ihnen halt geben kann.... ich finde es absolut albern mal wieder die Ego-Shooter und "Killerspiele" als Grund dafür zu nennen was an der Schule passiert ist! Ich glaube ganz ehrlich das die Politiker keinen überblick haben und es sich viel zu einfach machen....
Die Spielergemeinschaft die ein paar Millionen Menschen auf der Welt umfasst müssten ja eigentlich alle potenzielle Killer sein wenn man den Politikern glauben schenken soll!!

Wählt die grünen! Die haben noch keine Äußerungen in der Richtung gemacht....  

Ne ich finde den Politikern die so aussagen machen sollten sich erst mal informieren.

Wir sollten uns nicht um unsere geliebten Spiele sorgen.... denn wenn sie verboten werden, werden sich Wege finden die zu bekommen!!! So was ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr zu realisieren....


----------



## Musti11 (24. November 2006)

Mal ganz kurz:

Man muss erstmal definieren, was Killerspiele sind. Für mich sind das Spiele, bei denen es nur ums Töten geht und selbiges zelebriert wird. Bei diesen Spielen ist kein weiterer Sinn vorhanden und sie fördern nicht das Nachdenken. Auf die korrekte und Realistische Darstellung von Gewalt ist besonders geachtet worden und ansonsten sind diese Spiele ziemlich anspruchsfrei. Die Gewalt richtet sich gegen fühlende Lebewesen.

Sind diese Spiele bedenklich? JA, unbedingt!

- als begeisterter PC-Spieler habe ich trotzdem kein Verständnis dafür, auf welche Art und Weise diese Spiele versuchen, anzusprechen und zu gefallen. 
Die geistige Verfassung der Menschen, die sich dafür begeistern, sinnlos zu töten macht mir Sorgen. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass diese Mörder werden. Ich denke nur, dass bei Ihnen etwas nicht stimmt.

Macht ein Verbot Sinn? Nein auf keinen Fall

- Verbote sind meist kontraproduktiv. Die Haupszielgruppe von Computerspielen und gerade von solchen Killerspielen sind junge Leute, die sich durch verbotenes noch mehr angesprochenn fühlen könnten. Der Vertriebsweg dieser Prudukte ist absolut nicht kontrollierbar, ein Verbot wäre absolut wirkungslos.


Was mir persönlich aber viel mehr Sorgen macht, als diese Killerspiele ist folgendes:

Die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung ist sich einig darüber, dass diese "bösen" Killerspiele schuld an den Vorfällen der letzen Zeit sind. Trotzdem schaffen es die Eltern nicht, Ihre Kinder davon abzuhalten, solche Spiele zu spielen. Ein Verbot soll daran was ändern? Ein Verbot. für solche Eltern, Kinder zu kriegen vielleicht.

Wie kann es ausserdem sein, dass Personen zu Aussenseitern avancieren, Massenmordgedanken in sich tragen und Ihren Hass auf die ganze Welt schüren und wochenlang allein in ihrem Keller sitzen, ohne das jemandem etwas auffällt?

Die Killerspiele sind nur ein Vorwand, um von den wirklichen Problematiken abzulenken. Die Problematiken, die verursachen, dass es eine Nachfrage nach Killerspielen gibt.

Vielleicht sind Killerspiele für potentielle Mörder ja gut...Kan irgendwer wiederlegen, dass für solche Menschen das töten am PC  Stressabbau ist, welcher evtl. "echte" Taten verzögert und verhindert? Ich denke nicht.


----------



## C2005 (24. November 2006)

Nach dem tragischen Amoklauf des 18 jährigen Sebastian B. aus Emsdetten spricht wieder ganz Deutschland über ein Verbot von so genannten „Killerspiele“. Politiker wie der Bayrische Ministerpräsident Edmund Stoiber plädieren für ein generelles verbot dieser angeblichen Killerspiele. „Sie animieren Jugendliche, andere Menschen zu töten“ sagte er in einer Stellungnahme zu diesen Thema. Doch kann man diese aussage so stehen lassen? Ich meine Nein. Denn wenn es nach Herrn Stoiber geht müssten alle Jugendliche oder Junge erwachsene Potenzielle Mörder und Amokläufer sein die jemals eines dieser besagten spiele als Freizeit Beschäftigung gespielt haben. Doch dies ist nicht so, denn es steckt mehr dahinter als stupides abballern und abschlachten von Gegnern. Es zählt nicht das töten des einzelnen sondern das miteinander spielen. Ob organisiert in so genanten Clans wo Trainingseinheiten stattfinden um Taktiken einzustudieren und sich anschließend in Wars gegen andere Teams zu messen. Oder auf so genanten Public Servern, wo jeder der Mal Lust hat mit oder gegen andere Internet Spieler anzutreten sich austoben darf. Für viele Leute die tag für tag ihre Zeit im Internet verbringen dienen diese Spiele auch als Plattform um Freunde zu treffen und neue hinzuzugewinnen. Nach vielen Experten Meinungen treiben Internetspiele Kinder und Jugendliche in die Einsamkeit vorm Rechner, doch das gilt nur für einen geringen Anteil. Sicherlich währe eine Sportliche Betätigung sinnvoller um soziale Kontakte zu pflegen, von dem Gesundheitlichen Vorteil mal abgesehen, doch für Leute die schwer irgendwo Anschluss finden ist eine Internet Gemeinschaft ein idealer ort. Denn hier wird man vorbehaltlos in eine Welt aufgenommen wo es egal ist welche Markenklamotten man trägt oder ob jemand gut aussieht. Man wählt sich einen anonymen Namen aus und kann loslegen. Eine dauerhafte alternative zu „realen freunde“ sollte es allerdings nicht werden, aber für viele dient es als eine Kurze Flucht aus einer vielleicht nicht so schönen realen Welt. 
Wenn man sich den oben genanten Kommentar mal durch den Kopf gehen lässt muss ich mich auch selber fragen ob ich jemals auf den Gedanken gekommen bin virtuell erlebtes real dar zu stellen. Ich habe selber Jahrelang eines der verteufelten und angeblich zum Amokläufer ausbildenden Games Counter Strike gespielt. Und ich muss das ganz klar verneinen. Denn jeder geistig gesunde Mensch weiß zwischen Virtuell und Real zu unterscheiden. Bei Kindern kann die Sache schon anders aussehen und deshalb gehören Spiele dieser art auch nicht in ihre Hände und sind zu recht auch erst ab 18 erhältlich. Womit wir bei dem Problem dieses Ganzen Themas angekommen sind. Die Eltern!
Meines erachten sind sie die hauptschuldigen. Den wenn ich als Elternteil nicht merke das mein Kind immer mehr in eine Traumwelt abrutscht dann muss ich mich doch selber Fragen, was habe ich falsch gemacht? Kinder werden ja nicht von heute auf morgen zum Amokläufer und Außenseiter. Dies ist ein schleichender Prozess der sich wahrscheinlich über Jahre hinweg zieht. Da staut sich Frust, Angst und Verzweiflung an und diese Faktoren werden dann über ein Ventil abgelassen. Und  dieses Ventil kann eben ein Ego Shoter namens Counter Strike sein. Doch sind solche Spiel deswegen Auslöser solch grausamer taten? Wohl kaum. Eltern sollten sich mehr zeit für ihre Kinder nehmen, ihnen zuhören um sie besser zu verstehen und bei Problemen die sie haben rechtzeitig eingreifen zu können. 
Zu den Politikern bleibt nachträglich zu sagen das es mich nicht wundert das nach einen verbot geschrieen wird, den ein verbot der „Killerspiele“ ist für sie die einfachste Lösung eines Problem was ganz wo anders anfängt. Den mal z.B. darüber nachzudenken wie jemand wie Sebastian B. überhaupt an Waffen und Sprengstoff über Internet  kommen konnte ohne das es irgendwen gekümmert hätte währe wahrscheinlich zu viel arbeit!!!


----------



## unterseebotski (24. November 2006)

Amanie am 24.11.2006 10:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Wählt die grünen! Die haben noch keine Äußerungen in der Richtung gemacht....


Außerdem wollen sie Hanf legalisieren! 
Die werden wohl in Zukunft noch unsere Spaßpartei! 
Es können ja nicht alle Politiker in ihren Allerwertesten Kohle zu Diamanten pressen...

ligaleiz erdbeereis!


----------



## BigAdri (24. November 2006)

Wenn sie "Killerspiele" wirklich verbieten, dann bringt das sowieso nichts, da man sie dann immer noch in der Schweiz oder in Österreich auf deutsch kaufen kann! Außerdem ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass jemand Amok läuft, weil er ein "Killerspiel" gespielt hat, so gering, dass es eigentlich gar nicht zu Debatte stehen dürfte! Da sollten lieber mal die Eltern besser aufpassen was die Kinder so spielen!

Also liebe Politiker, debattiert lieber über sinnvolle Dinge, die auch was bringen, wie z.B. über eine Mehrwertsteuererhöhung!   Von "Killerspielen" habt ihr doch eh keine Ahnung! Oder wieviele Politiker, die über die Abschaffung von "killerspielen" debattieren haben schon mal Doom 3 oder FEAR gespielt?


----------



## c64c64 (24. November 2006)

warum steht eigentlich nirgendswo das er gemobbt und misshandelt wurde und sein Hauptmotiv Rache war ?
 und warum diskutiert man nicht darüber ob SoftAir oder Paintball verbietet werden soll ist doch viel realitätsnäher als ein Pc Spiel ??


und @unterseebotski
wieso spass ? jeder vernünftige mensch ist für eine legalisierung von Hanf
(natürlich ab 1


----------



## Tatzelwurm (24. November 2006)

c64c64 am 24.11.2006 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> warum steht eigentlich nirgendswo das er gemobbt und misshandelt wurde und sein Hauptmotiv Rache war ?
> ...



Ich finde auch, dass die Situation seitens der Politik ganz schön verkannt wird(oder erkannt und nach außen anders dargestellt wird):

Es geht hier um einen Jungen, der sich stets als Außenseiter gefühlt hat, der in der Schule gemobbt wurde, wenn er, wie er in seinem Tagebuch schrieb, nicht die neuesten Klamotten, Handys, etc. hatte, der in seinem sozialen Umfeld nicht den nötigen Rückhalt hatte.
Dass sich ein solcher Mensch von der Gesellschaft abwendet und recht zurückgezogen lebt ist unter diesen Umständen irgendwie nachvollziehbar.
Ein übermäßiger Computerkonsum trägt sicherlich zu Isolation und Realitätsverlust bei - aber eben wie alles was missbraucht, sprich maßlos konsumiert wird (z.B. Alkohol, ...)
Das Spielen von Killerspielen, war also sicherlich nicht der Auslöser, allenfalls ein Verstärker.

Ich fände eine erneute Diskussion über Ganztagsschulen, Schuluniformen (auch wenn ich gar nicht in allen Punkten dafür bin) nachvollziehbarer, als das Nachdenken, seitens der Politik, über ein "Killerspiele"-Verbot. 
Hier wird nicht erkannt, dass soziale Ungerechtigkeit, mangelnde Integration, fehlende Chancengleichheit die Wurzel diesen (/ allen) Übels ist und nur aus purem Aktionismus einmal mehr das "Killerspiel" herhalten muss.


----------



## Storyteller (24. November 2006)

Tatzelwurm am 24.11.2006 16:07 schrieb:
			
		

> c64c64 am 24.11.2006 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ablenken auf Killerspiele ist doch viel bequemer? Da kann man etwas verbieten, was einem selbst nicht weh tut und man hat die breite Masse hinter sich. Warum also Geld ausgeben für Ganztagsschulen, eine bessere pädagogische Betreuung und Schuluniformen? Ihr müsst das Ganze auch mal aus ökonomischer Sicht betrachten. *Ironieaus*


----------



## Photosynthesizer (24. November 2006)

Sehr geehrte Leser/innen,

(Ein weiterer Beitrag)

Nachdem ich den Abschlussbrief des Amokläufers (www.chip.de) gelesen habe kam mir schier das kotzen. (entschuldigung wenn ich hier einen solchen Wortschatz benutze)
Ich bin nun Entgültig zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das eine hohe anzahl unserer Politiker in Deutschland aus Faschisten und Lügner besteht.
Denn bei diesem Abschiedsbrief handelt es sich um einen psychisch erkrankten jungen Menschen, der für sich in der Gesellschaft keinen Platz und keinen Sinn für das Leben gefunden hat. In dem brief geht es um sein soziales Umfeld, das für ihn das Leben unerdräglich gemacht hat. Er wollte sich an der Gesellschaft rächen.

Liebe Politiker (alle die sich angesprochen fühlen sollten)

Dieser Mensch war wohl psychisch erkrankt. Dafür ist sicherlich Teilweise unsere kapitalistusche von korruption durchzogene Politik verantwortlich. Ein Weitere Ursache könnte sein, dass alle weggeschaut haben.
Am neheliegensten finde ich jedoch die These, das dieser Mensch nie Liebe erfahren hat und somit auch nie gelernt hat diese weiterzugeben.

Vielleicht solltet ihr euch wirklich mal Fragen, ob das eigendlich Problem nicht  viel Tiefer begraben ist. Aber ich nehme an , dass Ihr euch dessen im klaren seid. Allerdings gibt es wohl in eurer Traumwelt nichts leichteres als  irgend einen Dummen für !!!!eure eigenen Versäumnisse!!!!  zu missbrauchen.

Liebe Politiker (an alle, die als Kind l zuviel Alice im Wunderland geschaut haben)

wie schon erwähnt, es gibt tausende von Faktoren die zu einer psychischen erkrankung führen können. 

An alle Besserwisser und Gotterhabenen, 
genau solche Menschen wie z.B. genau solche aussagen von Herrn Beckstein führen bei mir zu einer psychischen Erkrankung, können wir diese/n nicht einfach zensieren??????????????????

Und nein ich spiele keine Killerspiele, denn ich stell mich nicht über das Gesetz, Lüge niemals, und ich drücke niemals auf einen roten Knopf um mit angeblich "intelligenten Bomben" Menschen aus anderen Ländern zu töten.

Entschuldigen sie bitte, dass ich in meinem Kommentar die nötige Professionalität nicht einhalte. 
Vergeben sie mir bitte, sperren sie mich nicht in ein Gefängnis und manipulieren sie bitte weiterhin die Meinung des Volkes.  

Schlusswort:
- nur der, der weis das er/sie positives leisten kann und Selbstbewusstsein/Persönlichkeit entwickelt, schaft es Deutschland weiterzubringen. Durch die aktuelle Sozialpolitik (Familie, Schule usw...)
ist dies nicht möglich, da man lieber das Geld in den Ar... der Flopmanager steckt anstatt damit die Entstehung von sozialen Brennpunkte zu vermeiden.   

Viel Spaß noch in Deutschland,
wer bezahlt eigendlich mal eure Rente? kann man noch unbeobachtet auf die Toilette gehen? verschwinde ich zufälligerweis mal, wenn ich mich gegen die Regierung geäusert habe? gibt es noch so was wie Ehre, Gerechtigkeit, Ehrlichkeit?

Liebe Leser/innen
Die Entwicklung in Deutschland stimmt mich doch sehr bedenklich. Allerdings kann ich mich zu den glücklichen zählen, die in einem stabilen Umfeld aufgewachsen sind. 

Ach und noch an die Polizei, nicht jeder der Reggae-Musik mag ist zwingend ein Kiffer oder hat ein Alkoholproblem.


----------

